# FCUK IT - Fatstuff - A journal of posture rehabilitation and eventual strength!



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right, I scrapped my last journal as it was a bit of a wet kipper and i stopped updating it, this one will serve a better purpose rather than somewhere to mock  lol. Hopefully help keep me motivated, track my progress and write down some thoughts.

Goals - FLEXIBILITY, i really need a kick up the ar5e with this, long story short i am as flexible as a pool ball and have no interest in stretching BUT know i need to do it more often. Have ordered a foam roller and will be using that every day hopefully.

STRENGTH - im as weak as pi55 imo, although i have cut down from 18 and half stone to 16 ish, but have gone back up to 16 11 that i am now after added a bit of mass - i havent gained a lot of strength tbh, so i shall be writing down my lifts, no matter how measly they are lol.

SIZE - obviously want size, but not going to dwell on it at current time.

FAT LOSS - obviously want to lose a bit of flab as im not that slim either

Diet

I shall be eating around 2500Kcals, 250 - 300g protein - high(ish) fats low carb on none workout days, medium carb low(ish) fats. (using myfitnesspal to help track)

Cycle

LOL, suppose i got to add this bit, the bit that ppl will read, on 800 test400, 600 deca, throwing a few oxys here and there at the mo aswell, started this cycle 3 weeks ago so not expecting anything awesome atm. (second inj cycle)

Receiving training from mattgriff at his gym, so if he doesnt get me strong then im a lost cause.......FACT!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Wahaaay 1st in


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Looks like this will be a propa journal this time man as you actually have a fcukin plan... get corrected big boy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i am on it this time breadface!!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Wash your mouth out son...

With fcuking soap lol, good luck big man!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yay! well done  x x


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed. I'm in mate 

Good luck with this, i need to work on my flexibility too so will be good to see how you get on.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks pplz


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well done mate, I'm in for the ride! Good luck and good to see you've got a plan! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

List of issues/injuries

1 Tight lats- BIG issue pulling my shoulders forward and down,

2 Tight pecs- also contributing to forward shoulders

3 Impingement in shoulder (from above problems)

4 Wrist has started playing up, have bought some wrist wraps (will feel a plum using these with such light weights but fcuk it, needs must)

5 Due to wrist issues i tried hammer curling as couldnt curl any other way, and pulled my trap, so that also hurts!!

6 Tight hips, calves and basically anything involved in my squat lol

Due to 1,2 and 3 - i never used to be able to squat as couldnt hold the bar physically (but know i can use a long bar due to changing gyms so can squat again)

and i cant ohp standing at all due to not physically being able to stand under the bar, i will draw a picture at some point lol to show what i mean.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fcukin 'el bro you're falling apart.. man if all goes well this will be a brilliant journal... to see you go from a crippled, hunch backed, fattish [email protected] to a supple, agile, well postured, hench mother fcuker


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL tbf theres no real 'injury' as such there, just an inflexible mess who never done a bean of exercise until a couple years ago


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL tbf theres no real 'injury' as such there, just an inflexible mess who never done a bean of exercise until a couple years ago


Where do you plan to be in 6 months time?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Where do you plan to be in 6 months time?


probably sat here moaning about my inflexible body and lack of strength :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice one slim!

Subbed :thumb:

So if your serious bro, get an AVI of you up ...... just saying


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll try keep up with this this time. You lot are so damn popular that if I miss a days reading about 100 new pages appear.

Big thumbs up to you sir :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice one slim!
> 
> Subbed :thumb:
> 
> So if your serious bro, get an AVI of you up ...... just saying


LOL, its a strength and flexibility journal, i notice u dont go in everyone else journal asking for pics :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

and ive put plenty of pics up in the past cheeky rob so its not like im hiding behind an avi

thanks GS, its bens who will get filled with spam, this will be a quality journal with some real info to catch up on


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, its a strength and flexibility journal, i notice u dont go in everyone else journal asking for pics :rolleye:


PMSL

Should i report the post


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> probably sat here moaning about my inflexible body and lack of strength :rolleye:


Bollox to that.. i wanna see you hyping over how good you are feelin and lookin (no ****) and how much stronger you are


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, its a strength and flexibility journal, i notice u dont go in everyone else journal asking for pics :rolleye:


Pmsl!

I was interested to see how the triceps are coming along


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> I was interested to see how the triceps are coming along


Tri-cep (not ceps) the left ones sh1t

food macros today so far

2034 cals

262g protein

65 fat

69 carbs


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> and ive put plenty of pics up in the past cheeky rob so its not like im hiding behind an avi
> 
> thanks GS, its bens who will get filled with spam, this will be a quality journal with some real info to catch up on


I shall ignore that and be the bigger person.......Cnut! 

Will you post up your last few sessions in terms of exercises, weights etc so there is a visible 'starting' point for this?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i will be posting my current sessions when they happen mate, shouldnt take too long lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you mind if older member comes along to keep an eye on you young 'snapper?

Good luck with this small feat! :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

the more the merrier


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Goodluck pal, hopefully its a quality journal with some actual training talk rather than filled with ****e.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> the more the merrier


What we going fer a drink now?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Goodluck pal, hopefully its a quality journal with some actual training talk rather than filled with ****e.


Lol, if it gets boring it's getting spammed!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> What we going fer a drink now?


Moi? Drink?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Goodluck pal, hopefully its a quality journal with some actual training talk rather than filled with ****e.


As long as you don't post it should stay high quality....


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Good luck with this Fatty :thumb: What's the score with taking the p1ss in here then?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Just [URL=Jon:2917169]Jon:2917169[/URL] said:


> Good luck with this Fatty :thumb: What's the score with taking the p1ss in here then?


Its a must... It shows we care


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Breda said:


> Its a must... It shows we care


In that case..........I'm in


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Three pages and no training you lazy ****!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good luck bud.

Problems 1,2,3 I have suffered with badly in the past.

Truly awful posture, I still have a tilted pelvis to correct yet.

I wish I listened to ur mum wen she told me not to slouch lol

But due to the impingment it my supraspinatus and terus minor tendons in the cuff very nearly severed.

Prevention is better than cure. Glad to see ur seeking help


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MattGriff:2917257 said:


> Three pages and no training you lazy ****!


This cnut is representing you Griff, sort him out... I myself expect to see some big changes on 6 months time if not I'm coming to your gym personally to wag my finger in your face and tut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Just [URL=Jon:2917248]Jon:2917248[/URL] said:


> In that case..........I'm in


If its anything like his other journal you won't be in for long pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> If its anything like his other journal you won't be in for long pmsl


He'll delete it tomorrow as he'll pull his other trap in the shower [email protected] tomorrow morning and be out for a month


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bunch of scrotes lol, gym 2moro


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Breda said:


> This cnut is representing you Griff, sort him out... I myself expect to see some big changes on 6 months time if not I'm coming to your gym personally to wag my finger in your face and tut


Good job I like a challenge.

Just got the new anti gravity device in the gym to make all lifts instantly 50% better.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bout time you took it serious fattie .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> bout time you took it serious fattie .


Ur right mate!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Ur right mate!!!


get you pb`s posted up big boy .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> get you pb`s posted up big boy .


Lol, they are measly mate tbf - my lifts will be posted as and when!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, they are measly mate tbf - my lifts will be posted as and when!!


Doesn't matter what they are atm pal. Wasn't mac pushin 16kg bench at the start. A big leap to 19. Fair play to him


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> Doesn't matter what they are atm pal. Wasn't mac pushin 16kg bench at the start. A big leap to 19. Fair play to him


16kg? i can do that a side


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Seeing as there's fck all talk of training etc I feel it's only right to continue on that theme and confess to just polishing off a KFC boneless banquet washed down by a Milky Bar Krushem :whistling:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 16kg? i can do that a side


Lmao took him 4 years to get to 19kg !

I'm sat on top of the wall , can't get past 2.5kg PLUS bar


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Just [URL=Jon:2917666]Jon:2917666[/URL] said:


> Seeing as there's fck all talk of training etc I feel it's only right to continue on that theme and confess to just polishing off a KFC boneless banquet washed down by a Milky Bar Krushem :whistling:


That's nothing bro, 2 packs of cherry bakewells, 2 apple crumbles, 1 tub of frog yoghurt fishfood and 1 pack of cookies.. fcuk all protein but nom nom nom


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just Jon said:


> Seeing as there's fck all talk of training etc I feel it's only right to continue on that theme and confess to just polishing off a KFC boneless banquet washed down by a Milky Bar Krushem :whistling:


 no judgement here


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> That's nothing bro, 2 packs of cherry bakewells, 2 apple crumbles, 1 tub of frog yoghurt fishfood and 1 pack of cookies.. fcuk all protein but nom nom nom


u need the calories


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> u need the calories


Shat the bed or off to gym or fridge? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Was having my morning coffee, working 6.30 to 6.30 today and all weekend!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Post workout scran!!! Stick your oats and Tuna up your ar5e


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You train today boss


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> You train today boss


lol what u think POST WORKOUT scran means :rolleye: clue is in red 4 u


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right, now my dinners gone down, good news - i can squat, my stretching must be working, i can now squat with a standard barbell comfortably (ish)

squats - 100kg x 5,3 and then (with a spot from an angry man shouting at me lol) 8 reps

Seated pin press 55kg x 3 x 5 reps, this was quite easy now that i am seated, i was unable to do it standing because of flexibility, seated i reckon this will start flying up now.

Was supposed to do deadlift, but left it out due to dodgy trap, will do it on monday instead of trap bar deadlift!

some general back work, low row and some other fluff

stretching lats and chest

my old dear has just dropped my little lad off and hes awake (bastard) so i will do some foam rolling when hes in bed.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work mate!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cheers, bare in mind that i have only squatted 4 times in the past year and half (all of which have been in the last month)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Spot on fella!

How old is your nipper?

:thumb :i have a three year old and a 19 and 22 and grandaughter of 3 also!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Post workout scran!!! Stick your oats and Tuna up your ar5e


Haha, I look forwards to food a la fatstuff


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Haha, I look forwards to food a la fatstuff


HAHA, they are a tad on the dirty side at times, mrs hasnt done me anything so 2 deep fried chicken breasts was an easy option on way home from gym lol



biglbs said:


> Spot on fella!
> 
> How old is your nipper?
> 
> :thumb :i have a three year old and a 19 and 22 and grandaughter of 3 also!


jees, busy man - my nippers 2 the lil beast looks about 4!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That will be the chicken!

Kfc has changed its ingrediants i swear!?

Gonna post a thread now!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> That will be the chicken!
> 
> Kfc has changed its ingrediants i swear!?
> 
> Gonna post a thread now!


what will be the chicken mate?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Oh looks like there has been a worth while post. Glad to hear all is well bud good squatting as well... My 6 month prediction looks good


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> what will be the chicken mate?


Makin your boy look 4!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Oh looks like there has been a worth while post. Glad to hear all is well bud good squatting as well... My 6 month prediction looks good


Thanks for the kind words lol , I hope ur right mate!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

This is going well then


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Great well documented journey


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

congrats on the squats big lad your catching my wife :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2923416 said:


> congrats on the squats big lad your catching my wife :lol:


When ever you say that to somebody do you stop and think about what you are doing to there manhood... Fatty is a fragile cnut as is


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> When ever you say that to somebody do you stop and think about what you are doing to there manhood... Fatty is a fragile cnut as is


haha 

sorry fattie


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> congrats on the squats big lad your catching my wife :lol:


MMMMM GOOD IDEA!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

To try and gain a bit of alpha back

Ooooosh!!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> To try and gain a bit of alpha back
> 
> Ooooosh!!!


Looking good mate! Is that a washing machine in your bedroom?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sneaky fella---look at that---cool great!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> congrats on the squats big lad your catching my wife :lol:


Not fair!! Your mrs could outsquat most this forum


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> To try and gain a bit of alpha back
> 
> Ooooosh!!!


less face mate h34r:

how tall 5`8 ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Looking good mate! Is that a washing machine in your bedroom?


A dryer - were paupers lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> less face mate h34r:
> 
> how tall 5`8 ?


5 11 I think


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good arm shot again mate, looking good. That the same one with the good 'cep?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JIMMEHH


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> less face mate h34r:
> 
> how tall 5`8 ?


He can't help his fvcking massive chin, lucky you can see anything at all tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> 5 11 I think


must be the angle ...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

**** me another journal to follow.. Good luck matey.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> To try and gain a bit of alpha back
> 
> Ooooosh!!!


I recognise that headboard :lol:

Good pic mate :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good arm shot again mate, looking good. That the same one with the good 'cep?


yes, the left one is sh1t


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

How big are those guns Jim.... I think you need to start gettin some sort of perspective on what you really look like... We can only judge by your gun and front delt but you look like you hold good size and shape.... I'll think you will always see a fat git lookin back at you in the mirror when in reality that's not the case


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

for all the moaners, theres nothin gone in here as i worked a 12hour shift


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> for all the moaners, theres nothin gone in here as i worked a 12hour shift


Moan, moan, moan.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> How big are those guns Jim.... I think you need to start gettin some sort of perspective on what you really look like... We can only judge by your gun and front delt but you look like you hold good size and shape.... I'll think you will always see a fat git lookin back at you in the mirror when in reality that's not the case


it is mate, just because i can pull off the odd gun pose in the right light dont mean im deluded, i know my faults lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> it is mate, just because i can pull off the odd gun pose in the right light dont mean im deluded, i know my faults lol


Listen mate, I can assure you there are many of us on this forum that are in that very same boat. Yes I can post an avi pic with a near 20" gun in it but there is a very good reason I have a t-shirt on in that pic; quite simply I look significantly better with it on than off. I am at page 26 or something in my journal and still have yet to post a pic of me without my shirt on lol. I vowed the other day to put that right and will be taking pics tomorrow and posting them up. My reason for that is I intend to have a good year training-wise this year and pics of me looking fat will add to my motivation at the end of the day and be useful to look back on later in the year when hopefully I am looking better. Obviously this is your journal and it's your call what pics you put up but from what I can gather you have come a long way to get where you are and you should be proud of that. You look fine in that pic mate and I can say for sure there are many on here that you have beat based upon that pic :thumbup1:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fatsuff what do you look like. Not for gauging purposes. But for gayness ??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

subbed


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just Jon said:


> Listen mate, I can assure you there are many of us on this forum that are in that very same boat. Yes I can post an avi pic with a near 20" gun in it but there is a very good reason I have a t-shirt on in that pic; quite simply I look significantly better with it on than off. I am at page 26 or something in my journal and still have yet to post a pic of me without my shirt on lol. I vowed the other day to put that right and will be taking pics tomorrow and posting them up. My reason for that is I intend to have a good year training-wise this year and pics of me looking fat will add to my motivation at the end of the day and be useful to look back on later in the year when hopefully I am looking better. Obviously this is your journal and it's your call what pics you put up but from what I can gather you have come a long way to get where you are and you should be proud of that. You look fine in that pic mate and I can say for sure there are many on here that you have beat based upon that pic :thumbup1:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^says it all mate!--that is the reason i have my chubby self in the avi as it motivates me to improve!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Subbing on this mate interested in your squating, really need to get myself sorted out and regular squating the hacks just aint the same imo!

Good luck with it bud and dont worry about what your lifting all thats important is that you are lifting and progress is being made however fast or slow.

With regards to the deca has it blown you up with water? Are you taking an AI?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just Jon said:


> Listen mate, I can assure you there are many of us on this forum that are in that very same boat. Yes I can post an avi pic with a near 20" gun in it but there is a very good reason I have a t-shirt on in that pic; quite simply I look significantly better with it on than off. I am at page 26 or something in my journal and still have yet to post a pic of me without my shirt on lol. I vowed the other day to put that right and will be taking pics tomorrow and posting them up. My reason for that is I intend to have a good year training-wise this year and pics of me looking fat will add to my motivation at the end of the day and be useful to look back on later in the year when hopefully I am looking better. Obviously this is your journal and it's your call what pics you put up but from what I can gather you have come a long way to get where you are and you should be proud of that. You look fine in that pic mate and I can say for sure there are many on here that you have beat based upon that pic :thumbup1:


Nice one mate, I'm not bothered or fishing for compliments lol just being honest, no point in blagging onThe Internet to big myself up lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> show off my ex took mine ....
> 
> now its
> 
> ...


nice one u poo happy chappy



Kennyken said:


> Fatsuff what do you look like. Not for gauging purposes. But for gayness ??


LOL ill pm u a pic of my piles if u want



bilbo1 said:


> Subbing on this mate interested in your squating, really need to get myself sorted out and regular squating the hacks just aint the same imo!
> 
> Good luck with it bud and dont worry about what your lifting all thats important is that you are lifting and progress is being made however fast or slow.
> 
> With regards to the deca has it blown you up with water? Are you taking an AI?


im taking adex 0.5 e3d mate

thanks for poppin in ppl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Nice one mate, I'm not bothered or fishing for compliments lol just being honest, no point in blagging onThe Internet to big myself up lol


Boallarks then! :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Boallarks then! :whistling:


say what now? big lobes


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> say what now? big lobes


As you don't want compliments boallarks to you! :lol:

You are not fishin but you must expect us to say if you're doing well?

Nowt wrong with that!

Jon's post is spot on and the last two lines,especialy so.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol furry muff u plum, I done some foam rolling yesterday and the day before, it fcukin hurts lol!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What is this foam rolling i keep hearing about ,or is it a secret cult?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's a sordid sex act


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> It's a sordid sex act


Pics or ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol furry muff u plum, I done some foam rolling yesterday and the day before, it fcukin hurts lol!!


yeah it does till you get used to it , you get to the point you feel the muscle being squashed and rolled then it feels great ...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol furry muff u plum, I done some foam rolling yesterday and the day before, it fcukin hurts lol!!


What you using that on mate? Might try it on my legs to help the doms next session.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just been rolling my lats and hips really


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcking hell, been in the hospital with the nipper all night, hes unwell again, didnt get to sleep till 6 this morning - bastard jehovahs witnesses have woke me up spreading the good word of the lord, if i wasnt so grumpy i would of spread to them the word of fatstuff and how faith is a bullsh1t concept, instead due to being a grumpy tired bastard - i was just plain ol' rude. Still - gym later, onwards and upwards - going to be makin some minted lamb burgers in a bit!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Fcking hell, been in the hospital with the nipper all night, hes unwell again, didnt get to sleep till 6 this morning - bastard jehovahs witnesses have woke me up spreading the good word of the lord, if i wasnt so grumpy i would of spread to them the word of fatstuff and how faith is a bullsh1t concept, instead due to being a grumpy tired bastard - i was just plain ol' rude. Still - gym later, onwards and upwards - going to be makin some minted lamb burgers in a bit!!


Hope nipper is alright now mate, that's a sh1tter I imagine. Poor little chap. Don't worry about the JW's I think they are chuffed just with not getting a slap tbh! :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah he just keeps picking up virus after bug after infection lol, the joys of young kids going nursery - its my mrs fault, she told the doctor on the phone (who was going to come out to see him) that he was twitching in his sleep - oooh of course the work shy cnuting doctor said 'take him to a and e) instead of my son staying asleep being assessed by a doctor, i had to traipse him around a&e on a sunday night, some drunken tw4ts being took down by coppers - all because of the silly off the cuff statement the mrs made (he werent twitchin btw, his hand moved) and pure work dodgingness from the on call gp!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

as for the JW, i wish i could be ar5ed to invite them in, do them a cuppa and explain everything that I believe in


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Look at that fcuking cake in my fridge - talk about temptation


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Look at that fcuking cake in my fridge - talk about temptation


That looks awesome. Are you following the leangains approach?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> That looks awesome. Are you following the leangains approach?


im following, the not eating that cake approach

nah i dont follow leangains, i just dont eat for a while in the morning - double scoop coffee tides me over for a good few hours, for calorie control tbh! i only eat 2 or 3 meals a day still, so its like a modified leangains approach - to suit me.

Mrs made that cake yesterday and took it to my moms, i had a piece yesterday, im not going anywhere near it any more, its getting offered to guests LOL


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> im following, the not eating that cake approach
> 
> nah i dont follow leangains, i just dont eat for a while in the morning - double scoop coffee tides me over for a good few hours, for calorie control tbh! i only eat 2 or 3 meals a day still, so its like a modified leangains approach - to suit me.
> 
> Mrs made that cake yesterday and took it to my moms, i had a piece yesterday, im not going anywhere near it any more, its getting offered to guests LOL


Your Missus is a keeper! Anyone who makes cake like that is a keeper, including Uriel...

Yeah, my approach descends from the leangains protocol. Just worked I spend approximately 67% of the week fasting and the remainder feeding, lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Bollocks to diets get a chunk of that on board! Just low carb the rest of the day. Follow it with a shake so the massive 'slin spike at least helps you in some way :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL i had some yesterday and it is an awesome cake, but i shall stay away as i have eaten 350g lamb mince as burgers on 2 seeded white buns, with a bit of cheese on, so my diet today needs to be clean to make up for it.

GS - dont be fooled by the cake, it was one of them betty crocker easy peasy ones - even i could of made it


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL i had some yesterday and it is an awesome cake, but i shall stay away as i have eaten 350g lamb mince as burgers on 2 seeded white buns, with a bit of cheese on, so my diet today needs to be clean to make up for it.
> 
> GS - dont be fooled by the cake, it was one of them betty crocker easy peasy ones - even i could of made it


Haha, well at least she made it: could still be sitting on a shelf in the packet!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

this is true mate, she can cook tbf, she doesnt see the point in making healthy low cal cakes though lol, if its not sickly and rich shes not interested


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I note it's the only item in your fridge.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I note it's the only item in your fridge.....


lol, not at all - got big double door fridge freezer and a chest freezer, plenty of room for food in that big boy


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> *Bollocks to diets get a chunk of that on board!* Just low carb the rest of the day. Follow it with a shake so the massive 'slin spike at least helps you in some way :lol:


Agreed; stop fannying around torturing yourself Fatstuff and get it down your neck; your training later aren't you ffs?

You can't build muscle without cake, thought everyone knew that. I think you need to do some more research mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just Jon said:


> Agreed; stop fannying around torturing yourself Fatstuff and get it down your neck; your training later aren't you ffs?
> 
> You can't build muscle without cake, thought everyone knew that. I think you need to do some more research mate


that should be your sig


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

But if you eat to much high carb food, with a minimal amount of exercise apart from training you'll get fat.

Won't you?

I like drinking alcohol anyday as a substitute.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> But if you eat to much high carb food, with a minimal amount of exercise apart from training you'll get fat.
> 
> Won't you?
> 
> I like drinking alcohol anyday as a substitute.


if you consume too many calories you will get fat - that is pretty much the nuts and bolts of it all

now defining how much is too much, just right or too little, thats where the hard part comes in


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> But if you eat to much high carb food, with a minimal amount of exercise apart from training you'll get fat.
> 
> Won't you?
> 
> I like drinking alcohol anyday as a substitute.


Get out of here you with your serious posts! :laugh: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

trained earlier

deadlift - 140 x 5reps x 3

bench - 85kg (didnt get 3 sets of 5 for some reason, i did last time, ah well)

shrugs and stretches

food today has been w4nk, havent really logged much down, protein has been about 150g - cack


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i am ok 90% of the time , i usually get my protein in at the very least, even if i have had a sh1t day lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Are you training every session with MattGriffin?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Are you training every session with MattGriffin?


no mate, just following his plan he set out for me and under his watchful eye lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Unscheduled session today

Pulled a prowler around for a bit, went dizzy, sat down for a bit, pulled it round a bit again,went dizzy again and out of breath sat down again LOL, im not very fit 

Decided to do some triceps as i didnt do any assistance work yesterday

Close grip bench press empty bar, lots of reps just to get the blood flowing.

Tricep pushdowns

Tricep Overhead extensions

skull crushers

Done a bit of light weight on the reverse hyper, get the blood flowing a bit.

Done some compulsory stretching

Feelin good!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Unscheduled session today
> 
> Pulled a prowler around for a bit, went dizzy, sat down for a bit, pulled it round a bit again,went dizzy again and out of breath sat down again LOL, im not very fit
> 
> ...


Got to keep the main event nice and full mate! 

Those prowlers look awesome but I'd be voming in minutes I reckon. Similar but totally different (!) to the rugby ones we used to scrum against with the rest of the team standing on it and drive it up and down the pitch. Hard work as a team let alone on your own! I used to be fit back in the days........:sad:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I dont care too much about being fit, but im that unfit im shagged after a set of deads lol - it was a refreshing change to do something a bit different, will do that again, might add it in once a week with a few odds and sods lol - i only done it for a couple of minutes lol and i was blowing out my ass!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

food has been w4nk today due to a few issues with my nipper being unwell -

microwave pizza - 3 scoop shake

kfc (lol) - 1 breast, 2 thighs, 2 strips and a box of popcorn chicken

about 170g protein all in all, havent worked out much more.still, the days not out yet. Took 5 chicken breasts, pack of extra lean mince and a kilo of steak out of the freezer today, so no excuses next couple of days!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> food has been w4nk today due to a few issues with my nipper being unwell -
> 
> microwave pizza - 3 scoop shake
> 
> ...


Microwave pizza!! Pmsl, King of dirty bulk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Microwave pizza!! Pmsl, King of dirty bulk


lol, my lads been in hospital so it was just a matter of whatever i could get my hands on that was convenient.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> lol, my lads been in hospital so it was just a matter of whatever i could get my hands on that was convenient.


Oh yeah, you did say. My bad 

Hope he's on the mend mate :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah hes good now, hes lost 2kg in weight - might brew him up a shake


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah hes good now, hes lost 2kg in weight - might brew him up a shake


Glad to hear that mate :thumb:

Ha, do it! In an Avent bottle


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah hes good now, hes lost 2kg in weight - might brew him up a shake


CHRIST what is happening to our kids mate?

My little girl is sending him kisses!

Kfc lol!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Worked it out properly

Fat - 89g

Carbs- 148g

Protein - 183g

That doesn't look that bad haha!!! If I bash another triple shake - it will take me up to nearly 260g protein. Should be alright pretty much then!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> CHRIST what is happening to our kids mate?
> 
> My little girl is sending him kisses!
> 
> Kfc lol!


The poor little fcuker hasn't been right since November, off and on but I just put it down to nursery germs lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Worked it out properly
> 
> Fat - 89g
> 
> ...


KFC diet FTW!! 

Hope nipper is sound mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> The poor little fcuker hasn't been right since November, off and on but I just put it down to nursery germs lol.


Bain of my life mate! Germs from school!!

Dirty places :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> KFC diet FTW!!
> 
> Hope nipper is sound mate


Cheers mate, they assure us it's just a combination of ear and chest infection and a bout of gastro!!! 3 in one, stinky little fcuker keeps fartin !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Bain of my life mate! Germs from school!!
> 
> Dirty places :lol:


I know u must catch plenty off the other kids


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers mate, they assure us it's just a combination of ear and chest infection and a bout of gastro!!! 3 in one, stinky little fcuker keeps fartin !!


like father like son eh? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I know u must catch plenty off the other kids


Surprising what you get just looking through the fences :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> like father like son eh? :lol:


That's what the mrs says lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Surprising what you get just looking through the fences :whistling:


Lol!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trap bar deadlifts 3 x 5 @ 120kg (+ whatever the bar is)

Bench 3 x 5 @ 85kg

Free weight T bar row 3 x 5 @ 65kg

stretches

Job done


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Trap bar deadlifts 3 x 5 @ 120kg (+ whatever the bar is)
> 
> Bench 3 x 5 @ 85kg
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, if u r going to mock at least get it outside of the quote box


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Now im fcuking ill, pukin my ring up since 3 this morning - theres always some sh1t that gets in the way!! Not a happy bunny!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Now im fcuking ill, pukin my ring up since 3 this morning - theres always some sh1t that gets in the way!! Not a happy bunny!!!


Fvcking hell that's not good, caught it off your nipper or something? Dodgy fried chicken?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you still training with Griff fats ?

I bet he's a real taskmaster


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking hell that's not good, caught it off your nipper or something? Dodgy fried chicken?


off my nipper im guessing, he puked on me twice yesterday - just attempting to eat a packet of quavers, see if i can keep them down. try and smash some multivits in me a bit later aswell.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Are you still training with Griff fats ?
> 
> I bet he's a real taskmaster


hes a pussy cat in real life :rolleye:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> hes a pussy cat in real life :rolleye:


Wait until this flexiblity issue is sorted/better, then the fun begins


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I feel I may have signed my own death warrant


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

When his flexability is sorted he'll probably fcuk off to another gym


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> When his flexability is sorted he'll probably fcuk off to another gym


Or join the ballet class he secretly wants to be in but is too inflexible to join.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Or join the ballet class he secretly wants to be in but is too inflexible to join.


Yea Griff probably has a ballet centre in the back of the gym that only the supple guys know about... no chicks it tutus but big burley men doing plies (plee ays) in steel toes and jeans


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

On the bright side fatts you will have shed a couple today?! 

Any chance of sending me some sick so i can catch it,natural diet product!? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Yea Griff probably has a ballet centre in the back of the gym that only the supple guys know about... no chicks it tutus but big burley *men doing plies (plee ays)* in steel toes and jeans


Nice ballet knowledge Breda Elliott, pmsl :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice ballet knowledge Breda Elliott, pmsl :laugh:


If it makes that post any less gay i had to google the spelling.

I think you may have beaten me on the gay stakes as i know of no names in the ballet world


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> On the bright side fatts you will have shed a couple today?!
> 
> Any chance of sending me some sick so i can catch it,natural diet product!? :lol:


Quick short terms weight loss is no use mate, you need something more gradual that will keep you trim in the long term - bit like AIDs but without the sides


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> If it makes that post any less gay i had to google the spelling.
> 
> I think you may have beaten me on the gay stakes as i know of no names in the ballet world


lol surely you are aware of the film Billy Elliott though? The one about the little boy who's dad tried to make tough by getting him to box but all he wanted to do was prance about like a girl. Sound familiar?? :laugh:



Just Jon said:


> Quick short terms weight loss is no use mate, you need something more gradual that will keep you trim in the long term - bit like AIDs but without the sides


Yeah those sides can be nasty


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Stan's going to love all this


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol surely you are aware of the film Billy Elliott though? The one about the little boy who's dad tried to make tough by getting him to box but all he wanted to do was prance about like a girl. Sound familiar?? :laugh:


No you ****** i do not know about that film... hang your head in shame!!!

Yeah those sides can be nasty


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> No you ****** i do not know about that film... hang your head in shame!!!
> 
> Yeah those sides can be nasty


O yea those aids sides are a different kettle of fish


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just Jon said:


> Quick short terms weight loss is no use mate, you need something more gradual that will keep you trim in the long term - bit like AIDs but without the sides


Could i not just have Lucozade when i lost enough?

It aids recovery does it not?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL u bunch of cnuts, i wake up to this pile of sh1t :lol: - diet today - 2 packets of quavers, 4 ginger nut biscuits (tasted of pi55 ben), a coffee, a multi vitamin plus b complex and vit c and e.

Nice to see u like to kick a man when hes down  i havent been sick since about half 11, so hopefully im on the mend already, ill be back in the gym tomorrow or sunday latest.

Mrs is going to do me 500g steak and shes going to make some jd sauce from fresh tonight. may be the only protein i get in today!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

still ill today, vomited once at 11 ish i think, managed to keep down 300g steak, bowl of cornflakes, some vitamins and some dioralyte, shall be forcing myself to go gym tomorrow by hook or by crook!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

did i just read this in another journal


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> did i just read this in another journal


lol, u did indeed but i felt instead of updating someone elses journal constantly i ought to update mine, its only fair


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, went to gym today at 10 past 9, was closed. Waited till 20 to 10, still closed - went home! What a wasted effort!! Back at work for 12 hours tomorrow, will just have to battle through after work!!! Lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Well, went to gym today at 10 past 9, was closed. Waited till 20 to 10, still closed - went home! What a wasted effort!! Back at work for 12 hours tomorrow, will just have to battle through after work!!! Lol


Gutted for you mate, I've done that before but was buzzing on 2 scoops of hemo rage lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Gutted for you mate, I've done that before but was buzzing on 2 scoops of hemo rage lol


Lol how annoying would that be!! My own fault for not knowing the gym times, could I find the website on my phone for love nor money?? Could I bolloks!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Squat 3x5 @ 105kg

OH Pin press 3x5 @ 60kg

Deadlift 2x5 @ 145kg

Stretches!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Squat 3x5 @ 105kg
> 
> OH Pin press 3x5 @ 60kg
> 
> ...


Nice one fella!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Nice one fella!


cheers

pwo meal - 500g steak, last of the jd sauce and found mrs half a tub of ben n jerrys, decided to eat that and left 3 spoonfuls worth at the bottom of tub while shes upstairs, will be funny when she sits down to eat it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

shifting some Iron fats 

Good man


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> cheers
> 
> pwo meal - 500g steak, last of the jd sauce and found mrs half a tub of ben n jerrys, decided to eat that and left 3 spoonfuls worth at the bottom of tub while shes upstairs, will be funny when she sits down to eat it


You rotten cnut!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> shifting some Iron fats
> 
> Good man


softly softly catch the monkey lol, they are not pb's but at least im following some kind of linear progression, rather than just spinning the wheels and trying for 1rm every now and again and having the odd 'pump' session etc lol which is what i was doing tbf!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> softly softly catch the monkey lol, they are not pb's but at least im following some kind of linear progression, rather than just spinning the wheels and trying for 1rm every now and again and having the odd 'pump' session etc lol which is what i was doing tbf!


 Liking that mentality mate.

My first year of returning to the iron was all ego lifting.

I'm a very different chap now.more a BB approach,not the LBS but the way it's moved with the target muscle


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You rotten cnut!


i know :devil2:

my macros were 270g protein, 92g fat and 130g carbs before the haagen daaz, anyone know what half a tub of that will add? lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> Liking that mentality mate.
> 
> My first year of returning to the iron was all ego lifting.
> 
> I'm a very different chap now.more a BB approach,not the LBS but the way it's moved with the target muscle


thats good mate, im going to gain strength over the next year, thats the plan - im pi55 weak for a 17 stone adult LOL


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> i know :devil2:
> 
> my macros were 270g protein, 92g fat and 130g carbs before the haagen daaz, anyone know what half a tub of that will add? lol


About 100g carbs and 50g fat I reckon. It's all sugar and cream isn't it. Yummy yummy yummy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> About 100g carbs and 50g fat I reckon. It's all sugar and cream isn't it. Yummy yummy yummy


pwo replenishment :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> thats good mate, im going to gain strength over the next year, thats the plan - im pi55 weak for a 17 year old girl let alone an adult male


Don't be so hard on your self mate. You're doing well!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> thats good mate, im going to gain strength over the next year, thats the plan - im pi55 weak for a 17 stone adult LOL


 Ya not weak by any strech mate(unless ya competing as a powerlifter lol)

progression/determination/knowledge are going your way


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL cheers gents, this year is my year - i suppose i see pure poundages being smashed on here all the time (some of which are internet lifts i expect lol) and i compare myself to them - its all good, by this time next year ill be squatting 200kg, deadlifting 250kg and benching 150kg :rolleye: i would be happy with that lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL cheers gents, this year is my year - i suppose i see pure poundages being smashed on here all the time (some of which are internet lifts i expect lol) and i compare myself to them - its all good, by this time next year ill be squatting 200kg, deadlifting 250kg and benching 150kg :rolleye: i would be happy with that lol


I understand that mate.Like I said it got me too(must lift xxx etc etc)

I'm happier now lifting less weight but for more reps than when I was a 1-3 RM type.

Suppose it depends what ya after in the end.

I like looking like I can shift twice as much as I can LMAO

Saves on injuries lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> I understand that mate.Like I said it got me too(must lift xxx etc etc)
> 
> I'm happier now lifting less weight but for more reps than when I was a 1-3 RM type.
> 
> ...


yeah but your a modest little strong cnut  ive seen ur lifts b4 haha, nah i get ya, at the moment its a numbers game, when im strong my goals may change (or they may want more strength lol , who knows, its a long game, as long as your body or mind lets it be)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

going out to blow the froth of a few jars later, havent drunk for couple weeks, will be munching a good few cals today due to possibly not eating later while drinking, so have had bagel and a half and 3 scoop shake for breaky!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> going out to blow the froth of a few jars later, havent drunk for couple weeks, will be munching a good few cals today due to possibly not eating later while drinking, so have had bagel and a half and 3 scoop shake for breaky!!


Nice one!

Have one for me mate :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

will do dear!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> will do dear!!


Good 

Couple of baby chams or cherry b's will do :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Oh so this journal hasn't been deleted

You're doin well you fat cnut and have a pint for me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Good
> 
> Couple of baby chams or cherry b's will do :lol:


Perhaps I won't then lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Oh so this journal hasn't been deleted
> 
> You're doin well you fat cnut and have a pint for me


That's more like it a pint will be had sir!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> That's more like it a pint will be had sir!!


And a pack of pork scratchings if you're up to it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

most definitely, 50% protein, 50% fat and carbs from beer, thats a balanced diet if ever i seen one!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

GYM -

trap bar deadlifts - 3x5 @ 125kg + bar

Bench - 3x5 @ 87.5kg

Shrug machine - 3x8 @ 160kg (was supposed to barbell shrug but fancied having a blast on this and prefer it tbf)

Felt quite easy today, must be because i have upped my carbs considerably (and cals due to bein a fatty). Either that or the cycle is starting to kick in, may be both!

Stretches (of course)

After that i decided to pop next door to maccys, trust griff to get a gym next door to maccys - i do believe that mcdonalds plays a big part in his 300kg deadlift (thats my excuse and im stickin to it). Had a big tasty with bacon and fries, as it happens it pi55ed me off tbf as its full of smiley happy stepford wife robotic pseudo smiling cheery cnuts, service with a smile pah, i prefer my junk food given to me with as little conversation as possible and as quickly as possible, i dont want to tell you about my day, i dont want to feel the need to have to make bull5hit small talk with you about how my personal being is, maybe i should be honest "how are you today " "fcukin, hungry u daft bitch now hurry up with my big tasty:cursing:" sullen service with a frown is fine and dandy as long as you hurry up with my grub!!

anyway will be smashing a protein shake again shortly - and then anything extra is a bonus while im out on the razzle dazzle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work on the food!!

Oh, nice session too :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks roblet


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

No squats today? Lazy....... :whistling:

Nice session Stan, got some short term goals in mind for the main lifts?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just increasing 2.5kg a week upper, 5kg a week lower! Yes that's right I'm texting from the pub .... And what


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2953853 said:


> Just increasing 2.5kg a week upper, 5kg a week lower! Yes that's right I'm texting from the pub .... And what


Bad man

Now get p!ssed


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just talked the bar staff into lettin me use the disabled bog, I'm not sh1ttin in the dirty seatless toilet, bunch of cnuts!!! They are worries I'm sniffing coke, clueless plonkers!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Just talked the bar staff into lettin me use the disabled bog, I'm not sh1ttin in the dirty seatless toilet, bunch of cnuts!!! They are worries I'm sniffing coke, clueless plonkers!!


With your face mate it wouldn't of taken much talking


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Let me guess.....

Very hungover


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bit hungover - another 2 weeks of sobriety now, a drink once a fortnight is plenty I reckon!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Bit hungover - another 2 weeks of sobriety now, a drink once a fortnight is plenty I reckon!!


Plenty


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My monthly week and half off work is coming up soon, I shall be hitting the gym most days I think!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> My monthly week and half off work is coming up soon, I shall be hitting the gym most days I think!!


Sounds good! Don't forget to rest though


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds good! Don't forget to rest though


He'll get plenty after he's pulled a muscle or got the sh1ts again! :laugh:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> My monthly week and half off work is coming up soon, I shall be hitting the gym at least twice I think!!


Lazy cnut!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Just Jon said:


> Lazy cnut!!


THats twice as much as he usually does


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fcukin spam in here as well!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Not much tho


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Not much tho


Thats because its a journal of high quality information and not just a place for orange haired freckle faced buffoons, light skinned *******, big fat bloaters and 14 year old skinnybons to hang around in!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> List of issues/injuries
> 
> 1 Tight lats- BIG issue pulling my shoulders forward and down,
> 
> ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Thats because its a journal of high quality misinformation and not much else!!


True mate true


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah mate i can get my hands on my knees thats as far down as it goes LOL


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad you found our present!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

just spotted this - I'm in - will catch up later.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> just spotted this - I'm in - will catch up later.


No need heres a summary

I'm inflexible and weak

I'm still inflexible and weak


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

got a touch of gyno setting in i reckon, i may up my dose of adex to eod instead of e3d, going to take 1mg in a minute


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Well i am trying to work the hams more than anyothe part of my leg. I may go back to goblet squats too. i spend alot of time stretching the hams and there still sh1te. Cant do SLDL either !!!! does matts gym have a reverse hyper machine ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, only used it the once lightly, Just to try it out !!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> got a touch of gyno setting in i reckon, i may up my dose of adex to eod instead of e3d, going to take 1mg in a minute


Should take it eod mate.

The half life of adex is 50 hours (I think) e3d won't be sufficiant,

Especially if your feeling gyno symtoms bud


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> Should take it eod mate.
> 
> The half life of adex is 50 hours (I think) e3d won't be sufficiant,
> 
> Especially if your feeling gyno symtoms bud


yeah im on the case lol, its possible its in my head but im not takin any chances


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Good lad. Mate I took a chance, didn't go to plan...

Now I'm on letro to reverse the lump I found... Letro has stolen alllll my water weight from my cycle. Seems to be working tho


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Haven't updated for a few days as haven't been gym due to home commitments (virgin media tw4ts Friday) and weekend working/sleeping and weekend gym times clashing! Excuses excuses I know lol.

Anyway food update today (it's been a dirty one)

3418 cals

122g fat

265g carbs

334g protein

My food today has consisted of

2 shakes, one 3 scoop, one 2 scoop

500g steak

400g ciabatta

Pork, lamb and duck (roughly 100g of each, possibly more)

Homemade bakewell tart with custard

50g peanuts

Not in that order lol, good times!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If fcuk all else it's a variety of aminos


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right, woke up at 2 , had a preworkout coffee and bagel

Trap bar deadlifts [email protected]+bar

Bench [email protected]

Freeweight t bar row [email protected]

Obligatory stretches!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gettin stronger all the time chap


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Gettin stronger all the time chap


Yes mate, sometimes u got to take a step back to march forward, save ur ego for the pub and ditch the 1rm efforts just for numbers lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Yes mate, sometimes u got to take a step back to march forward, save ur ego for the pub and ditch the 1rm efforts just for numbers lol


Couldnt agree more. ! rep maxes are a waste of time for man like you and me and ego has no business in the gym... Good on you tho mate nice to see you still on it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Alright cnuts. Been busy but will be around a bit more now. Good session jimmy always good to see progress happening each time.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Alright cnuts. Been busy but will be around a bit more now. Good session jimmy always good to see progress happening each time.


Sorry but who are you?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> Sorry but who are you?


Not sure mate, but I can smell p1ss all of a sudden... :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Not sure mate, but I can smell p1ss all of a sudden... :lol:


Definitely a faint aroma of ammonia

Nice to see u Ben


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pre workout formula - scoop of black powder, 5g taurine and some aminos.

I don't usually rely on preworkout sh1t but I have just come off nights with a 3 and half hour kip so need the bump!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Pre workout formula - scoop of black powder, 5g taurine and some aminos.
> 
> I don't usually rely on preworkout sh1t but I have just come off nights with a 3 and half hour kip so need the bump!


Nice rack of spices you have there!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Nice rack of spices you have there!


And potato masher


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Of course, got to flavour the bland food


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ahh smells of pi55 again. Home from

Home. Alright you [email protected]!?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Squat (forgot it was a 25kg bar and added 10kg instead of 5kg from last time) 115kg for 5, 4 and 3 . I'll prob go back to 110kg next time and work my way back up

O/H pin press - 3x5 @ 62.5kg

Deadlift [email protected]

Stretches

Pwo half roast chicken, chips and a pint in the pub


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Squat (forgot it was a 25kg bar and added 10kg instead of 5kg from last time) 115kg for 5, 4 and 3 . I'll prob go back to 110kg next time and work my way back up
> 
> O/H pin press - 3x5 @ 62.5kg
> 
> ...


the best sort of PWO mate!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> the best sort of PWO mate!


I heard it's how all the pro's get big :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lets call today 'cardio' day- been breaking up wood and loading it up into a skip today from 10am to about an hour ago with a couple of breaks, fcuking tiring, also after getting complacent when stamping a piece of wood in half - i stamped onto a rusty nail, went through my trainer and into the arch of my foot, bastard hurt!! Hope it dont get infected.

Food has been junk junk and junk

Sausage and bacon baguette

Mcdonalds quarter pounder with bacon meal and diet coke

now were having a curry

all paid for by me old dear for helping out :lol: Will add a shake onto this, pi55 poor effort tbf, but when ur on the go, ur on the go food is food!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lets call today 'cardio' day- been breaking up wood and loading it up into a skip today from 10am to about an hour ago with a couple of breaks, fcuking tiring, also after getting complacent when stamping a piece of wood in half - i stamped onto a rusty nail, went through my trainer and into the arch of my foot, bastard hurt!! Hope it dont get infected.
> 
> Food has been junk junk and junk
> 
> ...


Did the nail go deep / draw blood?

Clean it out if you can - really well - I use a nail brush - hurts like fcuk until your body's endorphins kick in then its pain free - and if your tetanus is not up to date might be worth booking in with the doc mate.

I tend to keep mine bang up to date as am out and about at the weekends, and there is plenty of rusty barbed wire round us, better safe than sorry buddy.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Did the nail go deep / draw blood?
> 
> Clean it out if you can - really well - I use a nail brush - hurts like fcuk until your body's endorphins kick in then its pain free - and if your tetanus is not up to date might be worth booking in with the doc mate.
> 
> I tend to keep mine bang up to date as am out and about at the weekends, and there is plenty of rusty barbed wire round us, better safe than sorry buddy.


I will be phoning about the tetanus today, it ought to be up to date as i have been stabbed and my arm got cut to ribbons in a window all in the past 3 years so u would of thought it would be up to date but i cant for the life of me remember if they give it me, i have give it a good clean and put antiseptic on it.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I will be phoning about the tetanus today, it ought to be up to date as *i have been stabbed and my arm got cut to ribbons in a window all in the past 3 year*s so u would of thought it would be up to date but i cant for the life of me remember if they give it me, i have give it a good clean and put antiseptic on it.


MTFU then it's only a nail!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> MTFU then it's only a nail!!


yeah thats what i was saying yesterday hence why i carried on grafting, now after bloody my mom saying u could get tetanus and die i thought it might be worth looking into lol. My mom the cheeky cnut has just phoned me asking 'if ive got time to nip to asda and see if they do birthday cakes for my dad' baring in mind that today were goiing to suit fitting in the morning for bros wedding, food tasting in the afternoon for the big day and on the evening going to casino to see what kind of offers for stag do they can do! 'mom, if i had a spare hour id be goin the fcukin gym u pr**k'


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

havent updated, been busy as fcuk - loads to do, anyway managed to squeeze a sesh in today

trap bar deads 125kg 3x5 (felt sh1t because my hole in my foot lol)

Bench 90kg 3x5

Shrugs 130kg 3x8

V bar pulldown 3x8 - stack

stretches

Appetite is through the roof

libido is through the roof

can safely say test is fully up and running, dunno about deca, not sure what to expect with it tbh, supposed to take longer that the test.

5ml syringes came yesterday so will be doing one jab instead of 2, thank fcuk

more adex came and more accutane


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you have a mini tanker pull up and unload into your cellar mate? :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Do you have a mini tanker pull up and unload into your cellar mate? :thumb:


lol its because i havent got the moolah to get everything in one big pile, so i get it as and when needed lol so stuff is constantly being delivered


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

This has gone the way of the last one then I see :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> This has gone the way of the last one then I see :whistling:


your right mate, clearly im not as popular as u lol, ah well i will have to just use it to track my progress like what its supposed to be for

tbf, i have hardly been on here, been fcukin busy as fcuk!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trap bar dead 127.5kg +bar 3x5,4(sweaty handed grip fail) put some chalk on and got 5

These are feeling physically less taxing, not sure if this is something to do with cns adapting.

Bench 92.5kg 3x4 (reckon I could of got 3x5 reps but as I train on my own I didn't feel up to the risk of the final rep)

Freeweight t bar row 67.5kg 3x5

Stretches

Macros today so far

1614cals

221g protein

44g fat

112g carbs

Dinner in oven 2 chicken breasts and some pasta bake, not worked out the macros of that yet!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Trap bar dead 127.5kg +bar 3x5,4(sweaty handed grip fail) put some chalk on and got 5
> 
> These are feeling physically less taxing, not sure if this is something to do with cns adapting.
> 
> ...


 Going well mate.

Not sure if I have asked this already but.........

are you looking for size or strength?

or a combo ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Strength at the moment, any size will be a bonus, not going mental with the calories but will adjust as necessary so fat loss will also be a bonus lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> your right mate, clearly im not as popular as u lol, ah well i will have to just use it to track my progress like what its supposed to be for
> 
> tbf, i have hardly been on here, been fcukin busy as fcuk!!


AWW i keep an eye on you stretch!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Strength at the moment, any size will be a bonus, not going mental with the calories but will adjust as necessary so fat loss will also be a bonus lol


certainly in the said range for strength then mate.

Having said that(Xwisdom ahoy lol) have you considered say starting @ 3x5 moving it up tii say 3x 8,7,6 then upping the weights?

Gives you more room for improvement & also gets you hovering in both zones (strength/hypertrophy )


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice session stan. How the squatting going?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> AWW i keep an eye on you stretch!


A 7foot monster calling me stretch lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> certainly in the said range for strength then mate.
> 
> Having said that(Xwisdom ahoy lol) have you considered say starting @ 3x5 moving it up tii say 3x 8,7,6 then upping the weights?
> 
> Gives you more room for improvement & also gets you hovering in both zones (strength/hypertrophy )


I'm just doing what griff has got me doing tbf


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm just doing what griff has got me doing tbf


 Fair do's mate,just an alternative approach TBH


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice session stan. How the squatting going?


It doesn't come round fast enough lol, was thinking of havin a word with griff see about mixing it up a bit and squatting twice a week - that is where I feel I need to improve the most


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> Fair do's mate,just an alternative approach TBH


I may look into that in the future tbf mate when I decide to go for more hypertrophy than strength


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> i have been through every page and i cant find one picture of you dressed in ladies clothes ... this journal is crap


Pm'd


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> It doesn't come round fast enough lol, was thinking of havin a word with griff see about mixing it up a bit and squatting twice a week - that is where I feel I need to improve the most


Most def have my blessing for this if you recover quick enough.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Most def have my blessing for this if you recover quick enough.


Ok I'll have a think about how I can rearrange things around then


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dinner

300g lean mince and 3 tacos


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Cheeky lunch, I had 500g turkey stir fried with chorizo, celery, cumin seeds, paprika, mixed herbs and smoked tabasco served on a grilled flat bread. T'was lovely!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm having that as dinner tonight (maybe) those taco's look fcukin good bro... chuck some cheese and gwakamole on there and you're gtg


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I couldn't be bothered with cheese n sh1t lol but it was spicy enough !!

Have got them phd 50 bars now as well, not as nice as mp cookies but got 50g protein can't complain


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I couldn't be bothered with cheese n sh1t lol but it was spicy enough !!
> 
> Have got them phd 50 bars now as well, not as nice as mp cookies but got 50g protein can't complain


Where you get the taco shells from?

How much them bars cost Mate and are they as nice as MP cookies


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Where you get the taco shells from?
> 
> How much them bars cost Mate and are they as nice as MP cookies


Taco shells were from asda, I used fajita spice mix on the meat

There not as nice as mp but they are relatively low in carbs and the fat is mct. 50g of protein in a bar is good goin really!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

The mp cookies are on offer until April 2nd. Two boxes for £39.99.

I'm in


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How manys in a box again?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> How manys in a box again?


18 i think


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

That ain't bad then is it! They are good I just fancied a change!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Your diet will tell more as your squats and deadlift increases - the stress on your CNS will start to tell and you will be doing what I was last night; sitting down and blowing out of my **** after every set of deadlifts.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Your diet will tell more as your squats and deadlift increases - the stress on your CNS will start to tell and you will be doing what I was last night; sitting down and blowing out of my **** after every set of deadlifts.


Yeah I will increase the cals if and when needs be, already increased my carbs as I was blowin out my ar5e big time at one point. At the moment I'm still progressing, nothings really stalling particularly and I'm happy with the progress and no injuries to speak of (touch wood)

Oh btw I have lost 4lbs on this cycle, so all the compounds must be eating a fair amount of calories lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Oh btw I have lost 4lbs on this cycle, so all the compounds must be eating a fair amount of calories lol


They def do that, always surprises people that I have a lean (albeit blocky) midsection, and it is from the fact I pretty much only do compounds. They are bloody hard work when done heavy consistently.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow they are low kcals, you functioning ok on them? I see your getting stronger


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Puts the old high reps lots of isolations to burn fat myth to bed lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Wow they are low kcals, you functioning ok on them? I see your getting stronger


as long as i get 300-350g protein, enough carbs around my workouts and enough fat to fill me up i function quite well, also leaves room for sh1t food few times a week


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Puts the old high reps lots of isolations to burn fat myth to bed lol


high reps, low weight turns fat into muscle mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> high reps, low weight turns fat into muscle mate


Lol, only Paul Daniels can do that

Or Jesus


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Been negged for making a rape joke on another thread lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Been negged for making a rape joke on another thread lol


Negged for fishing for reps


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Negged for fishing for reps


Fcuk u ginger bollox lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fook activity all over in here now and lookin good fats,well done bro!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Been in the hot sun all day, my pale skin is now red, if only i had got on the melanotan this week lol.

Anyway, as tough as it was to get my sun stroked ass into the gym, i managed although it wasnt much

Squats 110 3x5

OHPP 65 3x5

____________ (supposed to be deadlifts here, but will do them on friday instead of trap bar deads as feelin sunfcuked)

stretches

not even made a pwo shake or meal or anything yet as just feel like poop


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Been in the hot sun all day, my pale skin is now red, if only i had got on the melanotan this week lol.
> 
> Anyway, as tough as it was to get my sun stroked ass into the gym, i managed although it wasnt much
> 
> ...


I recon you got more exercise travellin there bro!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, had a good chinwag while i was there though :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Had a mini compliment yesterday, some bird said to my lad 'you eating your cheese to get big muscles like daddy'

Just thought I'd drop that in :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Had a mini compliment yesterday, some bird said to my lad 'you eating your cheese to get big muscles like daddy'
> 
> Just thought I'd drop that in :rolleye:


Get used to it!

If I don't get 10 a day I get mardy :lol:

Now..... Is there space to get my head out this room


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, one a week would be enough for me. But tbf mate u have gone from 11 year old body to at the very least 15 year old during puberty! Doin well mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, one a week would be enough for me. But tbf mate u have gone from 11 year old body to at the very least 15 year old during puberty! Doin well mate


Thanks mate :thumb:

A gains a gain


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tell that to the gainless old Cnut vandross!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Tell that to the gainless old Cnut vandross!!!


Pmsl!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Get some cheese and kfc down ya fatts


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kfc been a while, I'm overdue I think


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Kfc been a while, I'm overdue I think


I still think it has changed!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I still think it has changed!


It probably has, they have made it a lot healthier (well, about as healthy as fried chicken can be) but still tastes the mutts nuts


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> It probably has, they have made it a lot healthier (well, about as healthy as fried chicken can be) but still tastes the mutts nuts


It is cooked in flax or rape seed is it not?

I love the skin mmmmmm!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rapeseed oil lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Rapeseed oil lol


What was it cooked in before?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> What was it cooked in before?


Dunno but iirc there was loads of kfc trans fat - danger scares lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> What was it cooked in before?


toilet juice


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dinner


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

macros so far today now, no training

2315 cals

fat - 63g

carbs - 90g

protein - 320g (with no shakes lol)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Dinner


pig?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> pig?


pig lbs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i have about an eight left over for a sandwich tomorrow lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> i have about an eight left over for a sandwich tomorrow lol


smoke it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Smoked gammon


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Block was better


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Training today

Didnt eat enough food today whatsoever, my diet suffers a tad while im at work (did i mention for 12 hours  lol), but i usually make up for it when get home, but i think i should of got more food in me today.

Deadlifts - 155kg x1 lol, then another 1 and then half a rep (seriously think i could of done 5 reps if i had had a proper feed today but u live and u learn)

Felt pi55ed off so just decided to do a few seated rows and lat pulldowns and stuff.

plenty of stretching

came home and finished the nippers fries, had 500g steak and a brownie!!

will throw a shake down my neck later probably as well.

All in all pi55ed off, but have rearranged my workout so that i squat twice a week, so will be starting that as of next week, so fresh start, onwards and upwards!!

I may film myself squatting and deadlifting to look at my form, my deads feel quite good, not sure how they look lol, my squats dont feel too clever - watch this space


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained yesterday

Squats 115kg 3x3 (found them quite tough tbf)

Bench 92.5kg 3x4 (still struggling to get that 5th)

T bar row 70kg 3x5 used a towel instead of the row attachment up to 60kg for grip strength

Done a bit of bicep work and some stretching!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Trained yesterday
> 
> Squats 115kg 3x3 (found them quite tough tbf)
> 
> ...


Morning stan. You doing anything like pull ups, dips etc or just sticking to the raw basics?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dips are no good for my shoulders, I ought to do more pullups tbf I never think to do them.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Dips are no good for my shoulders, I ought to do more pullups tbf I never think to do them.


x2 I was doing it 5x5 style but when I stopped the 5x5 routine I dropped pull ups as I was always shagged by the end of a session. Now they're definitely lacking. They've got ridden of the assisted machine at the gym, but have bands that I might use to push through a couple more set with full ROM, and I might do them on non training days before c/v as I'm there every day and will have more energy.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Dips are no good for my shoulders, I ought to do more pullups tbf I never think to do them.


Pull ups are great, they are hard but a great back developer. Do chins if pulls hurt your shoulders I do chins and did they really work my back and arms well.

Obviously you need to use the upper part of your chin as a measure of how far to go, not the bottom bit.....


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I met grey haried man last night, he was again doing rack pulls - you didn't tell me it was from about 6 inches above his knee though with a 2 inch range of motion - heavy granted but rather like a ball; pointless.

Still nice to see an old fella staying in with the ole weights though.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I met grey haried man last night, he was again doing rack pulls - you didn't tell me it was from about 6 inches above his knee though with a 2 inch range of motion - heavy granted but rather like a ball; pointless.
> 
> Still nice to see an old fella staying in with the ole weights though.


Lol, his plan was to drop it down a hole every week, just holding that weight at 63 is an achievement though.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pull ups are great, they are hard but a great back developer. Do chins if pulls hurt your shoulders I do chins and did they really work my back and arms well.
> 
> Obviously you need to use the upper part of your chin as a measure of how far to go, not the bottom bit.....


Funny cnut lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

went on the p1ss wednesday day, things got very messy, recreational drugs were taken so was up until thursday morning, mouldy as fvck, too messy for my liking, too much like the old me - anyway, went gym today, nothing amazing to report apart from the fact i felt like sh1t, weak as a kitten and fcuked off after half hour, didnt even bother stretching.

On it tomorrow, squatting, benching and deadlifting!! Today is just a day full of eating and resting after that p1ss poor session, get an early night and hopefully pull 155kg for reps with ease tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> went on the p1ss wednesday day, things got very messy, recreational drugs were taken so was up until thursday morning, mouldy as fvck, too messy for my liking, too much like the old me - anyway, went gym today, nothing amazing to report apart from the fact i felt like sh1t, weak as a kitten and fcuked off after half hour, didnt even bother stretching.
> 
> On it tomorrow, squatting, benching and deadlifting!! Today is just a day full of eating and resting after that p1ss poor session, get an early night and hopefully pull 155kg for reps with ease tomorrow.


You've let me down, you've let Brenda down but worse of all stan, worse of all you've let yourself down :no:

Lol! Good night was it you daft cnut?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> You've let me down, you've let Brenda down but worse of all stan, worse of all you've let yourself down :no:
> 
> Lol! Good night was it you daft cnut?


I feel so ashamed!! Yeah it was, just the after effects make me hate myself lol!!

Especially when ur little son is awake when u eventually stroll in!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I feel so ashamed!! Yeah it was, just the after effects make me hate myself lol!!
> 
> Especially when ur little son is awake when u eventually stroll in!!


Pmsl bet your mrs was well impressed!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol yeah she weren't bad tbf because I don't do it very often these days


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I feel so ashamed!! Yeah it was, just the after effects make me hate myself lol!!
> 
> Especially when ur little son is awake when u eventually stroll in!!


Maybe it's the consequence of some kind of conspiracy/supernatural event as I had a rubbish session, too, tbh! Went down earlier, full of expectation, it was busy as fek, so I left to returned an hour later, ended up doing some legs, some spinning and left due to feeling completely off! Which was double gay as there was some well nice girls down today!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I aint bothering till tues,

the full moon fooks me up,

:beer:i turn into a loony tune and it's easter holl so fook it off i say!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> *went on the p1ss wednesday day, things got very messy, recreational drugs were taken so was up until thursday morning,* mouldy as fvck, too messy for my liking, too much like the old me - anyway, went gym today, nothing amazing to report apart from the fact i felt like sh1t, weak as a kitten and fcuked off after half hour, didnt even bother stretching.
> 
> On it tomorrow, squatting, benching and deadlifting!! Today is just a day full of eating and resting after that p1ss poor session, get an early night and hopefully pull 155kg for reps with ease tomorrow.


llf this was me last tues, not so nice altho i strolled straight into work :\ never again..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> llf this was me last tues, not so nice altho i strolled straight into work :\ never again..


Have done that before as well years ago, zero tolerance at our place!! Fcukin bellend I am!! Never again


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Easter reps mate x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Easter reps mate x


For a minute there I thought the cnut had posted something about diet or training that wasnt "I've eaten kfc and the gym was closed" but it was you. Phew, back to normal.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcukin cheeky ginger bollox, I'm

Going gym today 10 o clock, having a preworkout Easter egg and some bcaas! If I get time I will update and let u know, although my serious posts get ignored and any spam or lack of activity seems to flourish, hence why your journal is so busy :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Fcukin cheeky ginger bollox, I'm
> 
> Going gym today 10 o clock, having a preworkout Easter egg and some bcaas! If I get time I will update and let u know, although my serious posts get ignored and any spam or lack of activity seems to flourish, hence why your journal is so busy :rolleye:


Lol make sure you phone ahead to check they're open!

I read your serious posts stan, you just don't make many


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I've already spoke to Matt, I was early yesterday - too keen lol 10-2 on weekends. I had my lad from 11 till 3 so doubt I could of went anyway and had enough time for proper session!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm hoping it's empty so I can do some form videos today!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Easter reps mate x


back at ya u whingin tw4t


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Rubbish , you hope it's empty so you can sniff the women's vagina tightening machines


this is correct


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It'll cost ya!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

so i just walk into your journal for first time and your talking about vaginal toning machines ??

walks back out laughing !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, butt crunches are the new deadlifts don't u know!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Light squats 65kg, wasn't set reps did a few lots just to try and work on form more than anything else as I feel this is where I suffer most, felt too light tbf but I'll be increasing these along with my heavy squats anyway.

Bench 92.5kg 3x5,5 and 4 and half

Deadlift - 155kg x 2, 1, 0 lol - have decided to lower these and do a kind of deload, 145? Or 140? Opinions?

Did some tricep fluff and some stretching

Did do a vid of the squats but can't upload yet on my phone on tapatalk


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Light squats 65kg, wasn't set reps did a few lots just to try and work on form more than anything else as I feel this is where I suffer most, felt too light tbf but I'll be increasing these along with my heavy squats anyway.
> 
> Bench 92.5kg 3x5,5 and 4 and half
> 
> ...


yeah mate deload to get a few reps out on deads pal....

go right down weight wise and up reps ...

2 @ 155

4 @ 130

6 @ 110

etc etc

up to 12 reps.. that should batter you mate !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Was thinking of dropping back down to 145 and going 3x5 and increasing 5kg every session again.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Was thinking of dropping back down to 145 and going 3x5 and increasing 5kg every session again.[/quote
> 
> either way mate keeps it fresh !!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Have you identified your unflexible areas ?

Also is there any certain streches you are doing like piriform and hip abductors ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Have you identified your unflexible areas ?
> 
> Also is there any certain streches you are doing like piriform and hip abductors ?


stretching my lats and pecs mainly mate, calf stretching as well, use foam roller on hips and lats as well. getting there slowly, i am concentrating on lats hard now because i want to be able to overhead press comfortably.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained today bare bones as i have been working all day (did i mention i work 12 hours :rolleye: )

squats 115kg x 5,2 and 5 (will be lowering these and using wider stance as griff has suggested)

bench 92.5kg again x 5,4,4 and half with a spot

t bar row - 72.5kg 3x5

stretching as per usual

no fluff

pwo 4 scoop shake and a bagle


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Trained today bare bones as i have been working all day (did i mention i work 12 hours :rolleye: )
> 
> squats 115kg x 5,2 and 5 (will be lowering these and using wider stance as griff has suggested)
> 
> ...


When you squat do you normally have a more natural standing style stance? I do due to feked knees due to flat feet, but am trying to work with a progressively wider stance so I can load more weight and improve form. Although I generally do front squats.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been yes, but my squat form has been my weak point. I'm going to invest in some oly weight lifting shoes and use a wider stance. As I am starting to squat twice a week, I'm hoping I'll quickly get into the groove formwise, then start increasing weight nicely!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Trained today bare bones as i have been working all day (did i mention i work 12 hours :rolleye: )
> 
> squats 115kg x 5,2 and 5 (will be lowering these and using wider stance as griff has suggested)
> 
> ...


'course you did!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol:

:laugh:

miss me?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Quite easy to miss you if I'm standing up


----------



## Wi11 (Apr 10, 2012)

Alright fatstuff, hows the physio coming on? Been away a while and too lazy to read thru all the pages ive missed


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

No physio now just stretching and foam rolling myself, I think he didn't want to take any more wonga off me, decent really. It's all down to me now, things are coming together nicely, slowly but nicely!!

How's things with u fella??


----------



## Wi11 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> No physio now just stretching and foam rolling myself, I think he didn't want to take any more wonga off me, decent really. It's all down to me now, things are coming together nicely, slowly but nicely!!
> 
> How's things with u fella??


Thats good then some people would just carry on charging ya! Things are good with me mate, very different now and long story but good!

Back on here as a noob with feck all posts doubt ill get back to gold tbh! Not putting any pics n that up no more either lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, no worries mate. Sh1t that u got to be so secretive, I'm the same hence the pseudonym and no face pics, it was either that or not talk about gear and stuff on here which seems daft.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Wi11 said:


> Thats good then some people would just carry on charging ya! Things are good with me mate, very different now and long story but good!
> 
> Back on here as a noob with feck all posts doubt ill get back to gold tbh! Not putting any pics n that up no more either lol


So who are you, lol?


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey Fatstuff,

Nowt to say mate but wish you all the best, tis' ****e when you can't reach your full potential at anything, it has a terrible Physical and Psychological impact! I did my knee in, that's kept me out of the Gym for a couple of days, that's all and I feel like ****, TBH!

So, all my Empathies with you Bud and again, I didn't read through 26 pages of this, however, it proves you're a popular guy mate!

Fix Up Bud!

Stuey,


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> So who are you, lol?


Willsy lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Stuey said:


> Hey Fatstuff,
> 
> Nowt to say mate but wish you all the best, tis' ****e when you can't reach your full potential at anything, it has a terrible Physical and Psychological impact! I did my knee in, that's kept me out of the Gym for a couple of days, that's all and I feel like ****, TBH!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I'm getting there, its all my own doing though through lack of activity all my life, laziness and bad decisions. On track now!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Willsy lol


Fair play mate. I can see that in the user name now you say it. I was reading it as if it was someone who enjoyed the Wi console enough to use it as a username, lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers mate, I'm getting there, its all my own doing though through lack of activity all my life, laziness and bad decisions. On track now!!


You're a good man.it will come good with your efforts put in consistantly fatts! no ****


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Fair play mate. I can see that in the user name now you say it. I was reading it as if it was someone who enjoyed the Wi console enough to use it as a username, lol.


for an intelligent man u are sometimes quite daft


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You're a good man.it will come good with your efforts put in consistantly fatts! no ****


yeah, i got a million excuses but try not to use them


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> for an intelligent man u are sometimes quite daft


Who you callin intelligent?cvnt?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Who you callin intelligent?cvnt?


he is intelligent, ur just a big ugly beast


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> he is intelligent, ur just a big ugly beast


QUE?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> QUE?


que significa 'that' lo creas o no!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> que significa 'that' lo creas o no!


Das is goote!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Das is goote!


Das ist gut** :rolleye:


----------



## Wi11 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, no worries mate. Sh1t that u got to be so secretive, I'm the same hence the pseudonym and no face pics, it was either that or not talk about gear and stuff on here which seems daft.


Bingo mate no face pic but still got sussed from pics using my wardrobe mirror, etc not good. Plus will being my name, whatever its all out now but dont want even more stuff talked about to my family etc like the ex has done! Went for a cuppa with my mum who was worried i was on drugs n said na hes not on drugs again hes on the roids now thats why hes been a d1ckhead to me... I was like na ive been like that to you cause i cant stand the fvcking sight of ya lol. (just to clarify ive never laid a finger on her but when we broke up i told her straight and that is verbal abuse now)

Anyway no gear talk for me this time, might put up a training log in future but im on 5x5 at the minute so not very exciting no point imo. Want to log keto diet though soon.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's an idea lol why don't u change ur name and u can talk about all the gear in the world lol


----------



## Wi11 (Apr 10, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Fair play mate. I can see that in the user name now you say it. I was reading it as if it was someone who enjoyed the Wi console enough to use it as a username, lol.


Lol na cant be ar5ed with computer games mate my lifes like a movie got no time! Not a decent movie either its like superbad vs the hangover 2


----------



## Wi11 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Here's an idea lol why don't u change ur name and u can talk about all the gear in the world lol


Ill put too much on at some point n mess up though. Thaught i was pretty annonymous last time but couldnt wriggle out of that after everything i posted!

Was just gunna post on other aspects of training and save aas talk for pm's or talking to my source hes a clued up guy...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

going to a place called taybarns today for lunch - probably sh1t food but its ALL U CAN EAT eat curry,chinese, chippy, grill house, pizza and carvery- reckon some mega calories will be devoured today!!!

anybody ever been and is it any good?

heres the link

http://www.taybarns.com/taybarns/menus.html


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> going to a place called taybarns today for lunch - probably sh1t food but its ALL U CAN EAT eat curry,chinese, chippy, grill house, pizza and carvery- reckon some mega calories will be devoured today!!!
> 
> anybody ever been and is it any good?
> 
> ...


Don't go everyone gets food poisoning there .....no/no/no

Haha!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol been was a bit w4nk tbf, had gammon, chicken, turkey, bacon steak, fish, yorkshire puds, pizza, garlic bread and half a carrot cake lol

Not sure of macros but got a chicken in t'oven cooking!!

Hope I don't get e coli!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol been was a bit w4nk tbf, had gammon, chicken, turkey, bacon steak, fish, yorkshire puds, pizza, garlic bread and half a carrot cake lol
> 
> Not sure of macros but got a chicken in t'oven cooking!!
> 
> Hope I don't get e coli!!


More likely get fatitis you lardy [email protected]! 

Sounds nice!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It wasn't amazing taste wise but we fed me, the mrs and the lad for £16 with bottomless drinks and huge variety of grub!!! Can't be bad.

Anyways supposed to be jabbing today but my supplier doesn't trust to send me the goods until paypal clears even though I paid ages ago  the tight Cnut!! I got plenty of test, not quite enough deca so might just bang what I can in for time being!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Went gym this morning, only had a double spoon coffee, bagle and a protein bar for fuel so grabbed a can of monster to see what the big deal is.

Deadlifts (after speaking to Matt, he thinks I should persevere with the weight and just increase carbs rather than to back off) so with that advice:-

70kg x 10

110 x 8

130 x 5

145 x 5

155 x 5

155 - couldn't lift it!

155 x 1

Don't know what happened at the end but happy that I managed 5 to begin with!

Overhead pin press (had a go at standing again)

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg x5

50kg x5

60kg x5

60kg x3 (back felt dodgy so finished there)

Shrugs 140kg 3x5

Rotor cuff slow and controlled 3 x 8 @ 8kg

Stretches

All in all not unhappy with that workout. Felt ok!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That's good going mate, lots of volume on the deads!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

No more than usual mate, usually only write the main set down though lol


----------



## Wi11 (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you use straps doing deads mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

No mate, just chalk and mixed grip on the heaviest sets


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good going mate, lots of volume on the deads!


I can hear him from here!!! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You should be happy mate you are doing well,very well!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You should be happy mate you are doing well,very well!


cheers pig lbs - food has been bang on today, sitting here eating 500g cheap steak, work in a bit and i got plenty of grub with me for there as well.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> List of issues/injuries
> 
> 1 Tight lats- BIG issue pulling my shoulders forward and down,
> 
> ...


Best get all the joints and bits bionicified  :


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Best get all the joints and bits bionicified  :


if only it was that simple


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Macros for today

3880 cals

131 fat

236 carbs

374 protein

Done!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fcukin mrs sis has smashed car up, so me being the nice lad that i am have offered to lend them the run around car, but i got work at 7 which is all well and good but the selfish mrs is staying round her moms till later so wont come back and let me take the car, which in turn means i will have to stop at my moms or cadge a lift back. Fcukin cnut she is, just needed to get that off my chest lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well, for breakfast i have just had 85g peanuts, 200g turkey breast, 4 scoop shake of whey, a wispa and a packet of nik naks LOL

1565 calories

71g fat

178g protein

60g carbs

LOL


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> well, for breakfast i have just had 85g peanuts, 200g turkey breast, 4 scoop shake of whey, a wispa and a packet of nik naks LOL
> 
> 1565 calories
> 
> ...


What are you actually doing at the moment mate, as in dieting, bulking etc? I thought you were cutting and trying to add some mass in addition. But your diet is confusing me, lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> What are you actually doing at the moment mate, as in dieting, bulking etc? I thought you were cutting and trying to add some mass in addition. But your diet is confusing me, lol.


LOL, i am gaining strength, first and foremost, number one priority. Strength started to stall so need to up the cals/carbs, in an ideal world, i would like to increase strength, lose fat and gain muscle at the same time. Pretty fcukin hard to do at any reasonable rate, so strength is my number one priority at the moment, strength and trying not to increase fat if i can help it - anything else is a bonus.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i have big meals like that GS because i only eat 3 times a day really, my meals which are prepared for work are fairly high in carbs, low in fat and high in protein - hence why i have got my fat in on this first meal and not buckets of carbs.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> i have big meals like that GS because i only eat 3 times a day really, my meals which are prepared for work are fairly high in carbs, low in fat and high in protein - hence why i have got my fat in on this first meal and not buckets of carbs.


I see what you mean mate. That's what was getting me tbh. I was thinking if you're eating a 1500 kcal breaky then you must be on a bulk. I was on a nice steady cut before joining the gym, but since being there my training has been going so well that I've been tempted into the beginning of a bulk. Im still having two days of being in a definite deficit due to two all day fasts, and then two days about maintenance then three moderately above maintenance days through the addition of CHO. Plus I'm in the gym 7 days a week doing either 50 minutes cardio on non weights days, of 30 minuter cardio post w/o. And to be honest my body composition is best it's been in a while!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

This is my most calorie dense meal of the day tbf, purely because of the fat content. I was doing low carb at the start of the journal, but i was blowing out my ar5e with all the heavy (for me) compounds, so increased carbs. I am now beginning to slow down on progression, so will be bumping my carbs up again, if i do start to add too much fat on i may dial it back a notch, i may even do a 4 week dnp cut, hold onto my strength as much as poss in that 4 week, and continue from there. Not the 'standard' way of doing things but im not a BBer, im also not a competitive powerlifter, so im not ALL about strength against ALL odds, i still want to look half decent in a t shirt. Plus ausbuilt says if u want to carry on taking steroids without a break then a 4 week cut will allow the steroids to keep working. Havent decided if thats the route i want to go down as lots more research required, but its an interesting concept, will probs have a chat with the guy about it at some point. Diet wise, to me a carb is a carb, fat is fat and protein is protein, so long as i hit my macros im not too bothered how i get there lol.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> This is my most calorie dense meal of the day tbf, purely because of the fat content. I was doing low carb at the start of the journal, but i was blowing out my ar5e with all the heavy (for me) compounds, so increased carbs. I am now beginning to slow down on progression, so will be bumping my carbs up again, if i do start to add too much fat on i may dial it back a notch, i may even do a 4 week dnp cut, hold onto my strength as much as poss in that 4 week, and continue from there. Not the 'standard' way of doing things but im not a BBer, im also not a competitive powerlifter, so im not ALL about strength against ALL odds, i still want to look half decent in a t shirt. Plus ausbuilt says if u want to carry on taking steroids without a break then a 4 week cut will allow the steroids to keep working. Havent decided if thats the route i want to go down as lots more research required, but its an interesting concept, will probs have a chat with the guy about it at some point. Diet wise, to me a carb is a carb, fat is fat and protein is protein, so long as i hit my macros im not too bothered how i get there lol.


Yeah, it was the calories as apposed to the content that made me wonder. I'm similar to you I think, in that my approach is a bit sideways, lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lifes for living, fcuk living on boiled chicken breast and broccoli  not my cup of tea, theres more than one way to skin a cat imo


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Today's session (very nearly didn't happen as mrs fcuked off with the keys and gym closed at 2)

Managed a 40 min session before it closed!

Light squats - 70kg lots of reps, these are feeling comfortable with the wider stance now!

Bench 92.5kg 3x5 (time to increase weight methinks)

Time!! Gym closed!! No stretches, glad I got a session in, albeit a short one!!

On a totally unrelated note, some bird keeps trying it on with the mrs on Facebook. Kinda hot too. She's been doin it for a while.

I put the feelers out this morning, told her I had a dream about them getting it on and woke with a Hardon! Asked her if she fancied it!

Stonewalled 'no way, the thought of a clitoris in my mouth makes me feel sick' was her reply!!

Worth a blast  lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Does your gym always close at 2 on a Sunday?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

And a saturday


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> And a saturday


Damn, that's pretty early.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's fine if I'm not working the weekend.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Today's session (very nearly didn't happen as mrs fcuked off with the keys and gym closed at 2)
> 
> Managed a 40 min session before it closed!
> 
> ...


What about the thought of a girls mouth around her clitoris?? More than one way to have a threes up! 

Oh and err yeah good session...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol - she's seriously not interested - reckon she would of couple years ago but her libido has gone a bit sh1t due to low e to p ratio


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pity post


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, how weirds that I literally just slagged u off in the stenchy journal


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3045553 said:


> Lol, how weirds that I literally just slagged u off in the stenchy journal


Oh really

Well I hope you strain a muscle you tight cnut


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hi i like kfc my name is tom!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well I hope u fall on ur face and get a black eye, a flat nose and a fat lip......... Oh..actually!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hi i like kfc my name is tom!


Tom?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Tom?


I may have mentioned it along with no Gh yet and cafe thing?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tom pig lbs lobes


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Tom pig lbs lobes


That's your lot i am on my way to your house now,cvnt

Which KFC is it ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I always find your posts a bit cryptic lobes lol

Get it down u son!! I feel it's been a while since I tasted the colonels coating!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3045572 said:


> Well I hope u fall on ur face and get a black eye, a flat nose and a fat lip......... Oh..actually!


I have white facial features my friend



biglbs:3045608 said:


> That's your lot i am on my way to your house now,cvnt
> 
> Which KFC is it ?


Search all the bins in brum outside KFC and you'll find the cnut


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I always find your posts a bit cryptic lobes lol
> 
> Get it down u son!! I feel it's been a while since I tasted the colonels coating!!


That is the thing,i am a bit sneaky lol Only the more inteligent collect my meanings,**** the dafter ones a?

Get what down me though,now your losing me tbf?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> I have white facial features my friend
> 
> Search all the bins in brum outside KFC and you'll find the cnut


lol you not humpin brother?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs:3045639 said:


> lol you not humpin brother?


I don't know what's got into me but I've turned it down twice today. 1 girl from stoke was passin my way on route to London... I said I was busy and another one round the corner from me I said the same thing

Must b gettin ill bro


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> I don't know what's got into me but I've turned it down twice today. 1 girl from stoke was passin my way on route to London... I said I was busy and another one round the corner from me I said the same thing
> 
> Must b gettin ill bro


My god man you need sus 250 asap,sound like me now!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> I don't know what's got into me but I've turned it down twice today. 1 girl from stoke was passin my way on route to London... I said I was busy and another one round the corner from me I said the same thing
> 
> Must b gettin ill bro


Or fed up with having birds the size of lobes sat on your 3'' semi


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

What in the blue fvck is going on in here. :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> What in the blue fvck is going on in here. :rolleye:


Activity, shocking isn't it!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcukin hell, mention a few reps and it's like kings cross station in here bunch of whores


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> I don't know what's got into me but I've turned it down twice today. 1 girl from stoke was passin my way on route to London... I said I was busy and another one round the corner from me I said the same thing
> 
> Must b gettin ill bro


Need to up ur adex u ass clown


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:3045671 said:


> Or fed up with having birds the size of lobes sat on your 13'' semi


Bro I know I complemented you on your physique but you're being too kind about my junk... But yes it is substantial!

But no I would never get bored of lobes sized ladies hammering my peg... Never


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Activity, shocking isn't it!


Bit jealous to be honest.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Bit jealous to be honest.


It's hardly a regular occurrence lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> I don't know what's got into me but I've turned it down twice today. 1 girl from stoke was passin my way on route to London... I said I was busy and another one round the corner from me I said the same thing
> 
> Must b gettin ill bro


You cruising still mate? What else you taking?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger [URL=Ben:3045707]Ben:3045707[/URL] said:


> You cruising still mate? What else you taking?


Yea man still cruising... Not on anything apart from test at the mo

Don't let my rejections fool you I'm still a horny cnut... Overly so.... I just couldn't be assed to lay down the law


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Yea man still cruising... Not on anything apart from test at the mo
> 
> Don't let my rejections fool you I'm still a horny cnut... Overly so.... I just couldn't be assed to lay down the law


When's the next cycle start you bent cnut?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Thought id pop in and check out this boring cnut of a journal. Any training going on in here fat?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger [URL=Ben:3045748]Ben:3045748[/URL] said:


> When's the next cycle start you bent cnut?


Planned for the end of may u 1 pussy havin bastard


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Fcukin hell, mention a few reps and it's like kings cross station in here bunch of whores


Yup i am all repped out now:cool2:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Fcukin hell, mention a few reps and it's like kings cross station in here bunch of whores


Morning Fatstuff. Just thought I'd pop in to catch up in here 

Good to see some activity in here though for a change, might be the start of something big?

Then again....................................... :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MMM Nah it is a blip JJ:whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I see the threads went all to fvck again F.S :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That is the thing,i am a bit sneaky lol Only the more *inteligent* collect my meanings,**** the dafter ones a?
> 
> Get what down me though,now your losing me tbf?


*Intelligent* jus sayin.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:



MattGriff said:


> *Intelligent* jus sayin.


Very funny,where are my glasses?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thought id pop in and check out this boring cnut of a journal. Any training going on in here fat?


mr training than banter my friend, not like carrot tops journal.



Double J said:


> Morning Fatstuff. Just thought I'd pop in to catch up in here
> 
> Good to see some activity in here though for a change, might be the start of something big?
> 
> Then again....................................... :lol:


Morning, at least with the lack of spam i can track my progress better


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> mr training than banter my friend, not like carrot tops journal.
> 
> Morning, at least with the lack of spam i can track my progress better


Pah! Training my ar5e! Lose your keys today? Forget how to tie your trainer laces up? pmsl :lol: :lol:

:spam:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pah! Training my ar5e! Lose your keys today? Forget how to tie your trainer laces up? pmsl :lol: :lol:
> 
> :spam:


Don't get it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Some more deca, more test, some dbol,some mt2 and some m1t on the way! Gym tonight, shall update if I get chance. Haven't been on here much, had sh1tloads to do, busy as hell! Supposed to be my days off and I'm on a course and also got an interview for a job that i know i wont get coming up lol (only doin it to show willing)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bit of a sh1t session -have eaten plenty of calories and protein but past 2 days its been junk food and i think thats the reason i feel sh1tty, anyway here goes

Squat

25kg (the bar basically) x 20

45kg x10

65kg x8

85kg x5

105kg x3

105kg x3

They felt heavy, think its due to changin my stance, will go down to 100kg and see if i can get 3x5 at that before doing 105kg, softly softly catch the monkey.

Bench - shoulder was giving me niggles and feeling kinda weak so done a bit of a weird one today

bar x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 25

60kg x 12

60kg x 6

weird but done my chest in a bit, going for 95kg for reps next so will have a fresh chest as i bench twice a week and hopefully be feeling stronger with better grub inside me

Various cable back stuff pulldowns and rows

stretches

Felt tired and weak - have only had one day off work in past 10 days so that hasnt helped either. Think i need a decent nights sleep. Excuses excuses i know lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Do you train alone mate? Is there anybody that could spot you on your bench and squats just for confidence to try for some extra reps on your heavier lifts? Im going to ask one of the lads/ladies to spot my bench so I can try for some negatives.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I do train alone, tbf I prefer it that way as my mates that train are all stubborn fcuks like me and train how they want to train lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you mean you have no friends, and the people that you have got to train with you in the past are just too embarrased spotting you with the fcukin pink dumbells . and even passing you one up !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you mean you have no friends, and the people that you have got to train with you in the past are just too embarrased spotting you with the fcukin pink dumbells . and even passing you one up !!!


lol tbf, every gym i trained with ppl i fcuked off to another gym, last time a couple ppl followed, this time, im on my own well actually, my mate rang me today and wants to train at gym im at, but i know how he trains, he uses a routine that some bodybuilder woman gave him and it consists of banging out a load of reps, supersetting with something else and then quickly jumping onto something else, so that ur blowin out ur ass after 25 mins and go home - certainly not my way of training but he swears it works for him. i would rather take a methodical approach, nice and steady. But everyone has got their own opinion


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> lol tbf, every gym i trained with ppl i fcuked off to another gym, last time a couple ppl followed, this time, im on my own well actually, my mate rang me today and wants to train at gym im at, but i know how he trains, he uses a routine that some bodybuilder woman gave him and it consists of banging out a load of reps, supersetting with something else and then quickly jumping onto something else, so that ur blowin out ur ass after 25 mins and go home - certainly not my way of training but he swears it works for him. i would rather take a methodical approach, nice and steady. But everyone has got their own opinion


Was that flinty?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Was that flinty?


dont mock me mate it works for me lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Was that flinty?


nah this guys 11 stone, flintys spare tyre weighs more than that


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> nah this guys 11 stone, flintys spare tyre weighs more than that


I know Ewens does


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> nah this guys 11 stone, flintys spare tyre weighs more than that


you mirin brah X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you mirin brah X


Mad jelly brah


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I know Ewens does


The one he flips the weak Cnut :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

havent been on much as been very busy, yesterdays training, my mate came with me to check the gym out and he was in a rush to get to the pub so i had to cut it short and miss out my stretches, gave them a good stretch this morning though.

Deadlift

70kg x 10

100kg x 7

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

155kg x 1

155kg x 2

Still stuck on this 155kg, going to eat a small community this week see if i can beat it next week.

Had back pumps to fcuk this week, might need to start taking 5g taurine preworkout, funny that as im not on any orals atm, i was on oxys before and they werent that bad.

Seated overhead pin press

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 7

50kg x 6

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

Didnt want to push it with these as my shoulder impingement is giving me a bit of jip, these are what i need to be most careful with out of everything tbh.

fluff

Lateral raises

rear delt raises

NO STRETCHES (felt like cheating missing these out, although im gettin my ass to the gym today on my own, to finish what i wanted to do yesterday and add a bit more)

Diet has been junkie due to reasons i care not to explain lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Went gym today to finish up what I missed out yesterday plus a few more!!

Freeweight T bar row -

20kg x 10 (with towel)

40kg x 10 (with towel)

60kg x 8 (towel)

75kg x 5

75kg x 5

75kg x 5

Low row

Half stack x 10

3/4 stack x 8

3/4 stack x 8

Full stack x 6

SLDL's

Nice and light with these and kept volume fairly low as will be squatting tomorrow

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Shrugs

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 6

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

Stretches!!

Jobs a gooden


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> havent been on much as been very busy, yesterdays training, my mate came with me to check the gym out and he was in a rush to get to the pub so i had to cut it short and miss out my stretches, gave them a good stretch this morning though.
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...





Fatstuff said:


> Went gym today to finish up what I missed out yesterday plus a few more!!
> 
> Freeweight T bar row -
> 
> ...


Good stuff m8 good stuff


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers mate, mixed things up a bit today


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Got 5kg of high quality chicken breast off my mate for £20 today, think it's been pilfered from a warehouse, can get it every couple of weeks now so I'm buzzing with that!


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Fats, not read the last however many pages of thread to work this one out and not sure if I could anyways, a bit of advice from a man who knows his stuff. I've been told to cut out all bulking up, lifting is still G2G, however, it has to be with the intent to define myself, or work towards a goal of athletic endurance. I take it, that you're not running sets anymore, is that right? If you are doing sets, Wow! Just steadily upping the weight and lowering the reps over a one, humungous set!? I have no idea how to train for cardio fitness (We're aiming to leave any existing muscle and not cut it down, burn off any and all excess fat and whack my cardio rate up, so a boxer or rowers physique)??? Lucky that I have a P/T who's pretty relaxed about taking thirty quid for two or three hours helping me!

It's the Oxygen levels in my body Dude, I have also been told, stop the smoking, gradually, but quickly and to get on my Power Breathe thing, this is all starting tomorrow, they wanna turn me into an athlete in the cardiovascular sense, if I'm gonna work out so much, rather than a Bigger Guy, my lungs, app. just won't take the strain.

You're a top guy and I didn't want to put down a thread and then have to keep checking it and probs laying down and receiving info that has been swapped and shared a Hundred times before (I am looking for it). To summarise, I know you've had some injuries, etc, you must have had to lose a great deal of weight at some point, without losing the muscle (the existing muscle that I have, whilst pushing it, I should, just about , get away with keeping). I have a chicken body, not by choice, I work my legs and my core to death, however, genetically, my family has always carried weight on our top halves (the men) and my legs are strong, you just wouldn't know it to look at them, as long as I can do six reps seated leg extension at twice my weight plus at least another 20 Percent, about 215kg's, right now, I know that I have power in my legs! Any advice from a veteran would be golden mate, Thanks A Million,

Stuey,


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Stuey said:


> Fats, not read the last however many pages of thread to work this one out and not sure if I could anyways, a bit of advice from a man who knows his stuff. I've been told to cut out all bulking up, lifting is still G2G, however, it has to be with the intent to define myself, or work towards a goal of athletic endurance. I take it, that you're not running sets anymore, is that right? If you are doing sets, Wow! Just steadily upping the weight and lowering the reps over a one, humungous set!? I have no idea how to train for cardio fitness (We're aiming to leave any existing muscle and not cut it down, burn off any and all excess fat and whack my cardio rate up, so a boxer or rowers physique)??? Lucky that I have a P/T who's pretty relaxed about taking thirty quid for two or three hours helping me!
> 
> It's the Oxygen levels in my body Dude, I have also been told, stop the smoking, gradually, but quickly and to get on my Power Breathe thing, this is all starting tomorrow, they wanna turn me into an athlete in the cardiovascular sense, if I'm gonna work out so much, rather than a Bigger Guy, my lungs, app. just won't take the strain.
> 
> ...


LOL i dont think a couple of years throwing a few weights around qualifies me for being a veteran but thanks for the compliment lol. Not sure what u mean by dont do sets? Also not sure what advice you are after mate, ive even read ur post twice lol - one thing i did notice was though, u keep saying what THEY want u to do and THEY dont think u should bulk, what are YOUR goals and what do YOU want, what is your goal. I have gone from 18 and a half stone pure flabby to 17 stone, not as flabby and with a bit of muscle, i have been 15 stone 10 as well, but possibly a fair bit leaner than what i am, not sure as havent measured bf, although i will go as far as to say i look the best now than i have ever looked (still miles to go)


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

That's exactly why I asked you mate, I knew that you were on the up, so to speak and I mean, you are doing the exercises at different weights once only yeah? As for They Want and They've Said and all that malarkey, it's not so much, not what I want, it's what will keep me alive mate. I have to face my cardio hell, I'll be honest, apart from swimming, I hate it, I used to enjoy playing football, but the smoking and drinking, well, I've dodged a bullet only to hit my head against a tree, if you like. To put it into basics, I need to up my cardio threefold, not encourage anymore muscle growth and do all the above mentioned to get as much oxygen into my body as possible, because I am a V. poorly Stu and I don't want to die!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Stuey said:


> That's exactly why I asked you mate, I knew that you were on the up, so to speak and I mean, you are doing the exercises at different weights once only yeah? As for They Want and They've Said and all that malarkey, it's not so much, not what I want, it's what will keep me alive mate. I have to face my cardio hell, I'll be honest, apart from swimming, I hate it, I used to enjoy playing football, but the smoking and drinking, well, I've dodged a bullet only to hit my head against a tree, if you like. To put it into basics, I need to up my cardio threefold, not encourage anymore muscle growth and do all the above mentioned to get as much oxygen into my body as possible, because I am a V. poorly Stu and I don't want to die!!!


I got ya mate, im no scientist or anything but why cant you encourage muscle growth, from what i have read, moderate weight lifting helps increase cardiovascular health.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

in regards the way i train, i try to do 3x5 on most things the other sets are warm up sets and getting me accustomed to the weight im about to lift , if i only do 1 or 2 of the final weight in that exercise, its either because i couldnt get my 5 like on my deadlift, or just because i chose not to like on my low row lol but as a rule of thumb 3x5 is what im aiming for


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

See,

I've learned a great deal on this site, my gym health and fitness chap said as much, to have done so well in a month, I must have been getting top notch advice and yeah a 'moderate' exercise regime with weights is OK, but everyone has their own definition of Moderate, I guess the thinking is that my oxygen levels could be put to much better use and that I'm starving my lungs because I smoke, I have an asthma related illness and, I am using up a hell of a lot of oxygen to feed needless muscles, when I'm running.

Kind of you to answer matey, probs not your neck of the woods, kind of thing, but I wanted to ask one guy who knows their stuff. I'm scouring the internet and am using my power breathe thing tomorrow and onwards during training, like a mountaineer,

preparing to climb Everest would, or a Brazilian teenager using a size Two football, this way, it should build and strengthen my lungs and heart and when I stop using it and stop smoking, I Should feel the benefits!

I get you on your sets and I was enquiring, because that has been the fundamental difference which has caused me to add a great deal of muscle in a short space of time, shorter reps and another set, plus 'Overload' as you just described, however, I've been told, to drop back to my previous 10,8,6 reps at three sets, at less than I can lift (between 70-90%) for toning and definition only. However, he wants me doing short bursts up and down steep hills, to get my cardio rate up quickly and to take up Yoga and swim front crawl as it works more muscles and challenges you to breathe properly, otherwise, there ain't no way that you can swim it!

And, as I' have said somewhere, I don't want to go on a poncy sports fitness forum, I like it on here, I'll only get banned on one of these forums! Hehe! No Matter if it doesn't really co-incide with any of your experience Fatstuff, it's just you were the first Guy that I thought would be good enough to answer me, I don't suppose you know anyone else on this Forum that has had to change their routine dramatically for health reasons (most probably respitory reasons, so heart and lung problems). I always find that first-hand Advice is the Best and pays off.

Thanks Once Again Mate!

P.S. Good Luck with your Rehabilitation and Training Mate, you seem like you have it nailed?!

Stuey,


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If u want to read an inspirational journal mate, have a read of trainingwithMS log - the clues in his name. May not help u with it goals but is well worth a butchers. Also ginger bens journal, poor fella was inflicted with ginger hair from birth, I know, it's heartbreaking lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dont forget to read my journal.. its amazing


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi fatty me ol buddy!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Hi fatty me ol buddy!


u alreet slim


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm getting the clues Fatstuff, ta fella, fvck it, I'll kill myself to make myself well, if that makes sense? And Flinty, I'll have a good read mate,  I'll treat my lungs like a woman, wear them down, build them up and then they'll be blowing big for me! Nice one, much appreciated!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just bought a pair of these bad boys for squatting


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Stuey said:


> I'm getting the clues Fatstuff, ta fella, fvck it, I'll kill myself to make myself well, if that makes sense? And Flinty, I'll have a good read mate, I'll treat my lungs like a woman, wear them down, build them up and then they'll be blowing big for me! Nice one, much appreciated!


lol u will have to sift through the 40'000 pages of spam to find the 3 useful posts mate, like a needle in a haystack in that cnuts journa


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

WtF?

My lobes have got heavier and smaller,you? :confused1:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> just bought a pair of these bad boys for squatting


do they help?


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

They look like a mean pair of trainers, I hope they help!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dont know, they havent been delivered, i have literally JUST bought them - matt says it will be a BIG help and worth the money, especially with my inflexibility


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Photo whorage


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> dont know, they havent been delivered, i have literally JUST bought them - matt says it will be a BIG help and worth the money, especially with my inflexibility


Are you doing any stretching routines to improve flexibility? My flexibility is a joke.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flexi what a bility?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

damerush said:


> Are you doing any stretching routines to improve flexibility? My flexibility is a joke.


I am mate, I seen a physio and I'm doing what they told me to do - best off paying for a couple of sessions with a good physio to work out where your most inflexible


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Flexi what a bility?


U clown


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got back from gym

Pre wo 2 spoon coffee lol

Drank a rockstar during, rather wired

That works out around 470 mg caffeine 

Squats

25kg x 10

45kg x 10

65kg x 8

85kg x 5

95kg x 5 (went forwards on toes first rep)

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

Bench

20kg x 15

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 4

Very happy with my bench today so treated myself to some gun polishing lol few bb curls

Stretches

Actually felt sick after my workout today, could be from training 3 days on the bounce, could be the heavy caffeine intake lol all in all happy today !


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Fats, your arms are about the size of mine, they lack a bit of definition (don't kick my ass, just saying), but your workrate is incredible, I'm fighting the motivation lag and just wanted to give you a heads up and a well done man! I'm again, guessing, you're like me, getting there, but carrying a few extra pounds. However, having been a skinny rake before, I would much rather be my size, not perfect, but I can break an arm , not that I ever would, than be a pussy, break a pussy, cool! Apologies, off-topic!

I'm jealous/bitter/fed up of seeing those lads from one direction, with their tops off, no strength or build, only definition, of course, if they follow a mostly core exercise routine and they prance around on stage and shag till' they're cocks are shrivelled like acorns, they're gonna have abs, they must be no more than 8% Bodyfat. I admire guys with abs, only if it's clear that they've had to work so bloody hard, because they are prone to weight gain and are big guys, the majority of big guys don't have abs.

So, go on Fats, post a topless one (no **** here, just motivation) and then, in a month, I'll start a progress thread and do the same too. Once I have my full routine in place, my extra weight burned off, am not allowed to lift anymore for size, or strongly recommended against doing this anyways and get my front crawl and daily core exercises in, I'll be laughing. Too any newbies reading this, after six months of hard work, between two and Five hours a day, even natty, you'll be loving it! Btw, I want your trainers! I mean, I want them!

Well done Geez, change your name you're far from fatstuff man, maybe, I don't know, what is your name???


----------



## Stuey (Mar 23, 2012)

Duplicate,ish

And you ain't gonna give your real name, but a name change, more reflective?! Regardless, I'm proud of you lad! You just need to Define and then unveil the machine, hehe!

You think that you do ****, having taken an interest in this thread, that's balls, you work hard, so take the compliment Dude, if you feel that you really need to lay into me verbally, go for it, I can take it now (that's why I came on here anyways) and, you're funny, so I couldn't give a ****!

Seriously, credos man, you're doing ace Geez!

Second Subscribed Thread, Keep it up Man!

Stuey,


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> just bought a pair of these bad boys for squatting


you'll have to help them tho fatstuff........they wont do them on thier own :tongue:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Photo whorage


There are cams up in the gym, I'm gonna post some real photos soon mwa haw haw


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Stuey said:


> Duplicate,ish
> 
> And you ain't gonna give your real name, but a name change, more reflective?! Regardless, I'm proud of you lad! You just need to Define and then unveil the machine, hehe!
> 
> ...


Strong use of the humble 'comma'.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff i notice in your first picture you have a hard on !!! are you actually excited about seeing yourself in a mirror ???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> There are cams up in the gym, I'm gonna post some real photos soon mwa haw haw


no way, nice pose in the right light, thats how i like it LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> you'll have to help them tho fatstuff........they wont do them on thier own :tongue:


sh1t!!! reckon its too late to get a refund


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Fatstuff i notice in your first picture you have a hard on !!! are you actually excited about seeing yourself in a mirror ???


lol, u tit


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Today's sesh

Light squats, had to use the squat stands as monolift was taken (I need to use either of these to get my hands on outside of bar) using the stands isn't ideal as I need to step back a good few steps then widen my stance, but with light ones it's fine.

20kg x 10

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

Bench

20kg x 20

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

95kg x 5

95kg x 3 (bit wobbly, no spot)

95kg x 5 (asked for a spot)

Shrugs

60kg x 20

100kg x 8

140kg x 8

180kg x 5

180kg x 5

180kg x 6

Stretches

Added m1t at 10mg past couple of days, see how that treats me over next 3 weeks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You are coming on fast now buddy,well cool,good weights,very good shrugs!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> just bought a pair of these bad boys for squatting


Is this the actual size of the trainers?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You are coming on fast now buddy,well cool,good weights,very good shrugs!


Cheers mate, they are one of them exercises where u can just load up and do it lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

No more updates for a few days as it's party stag time then not drinking for a while!! Monday or Tuesday will be my next workout!!

My squat shoes have arrived, happy days


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> *No more updates for a few days* as it's party stag time then not drinking for a while!! Monday or Tuesday will be my next workout!!
> 
> My squat shoes have arrived, happy days


i like how you say that but no one actually noticed when you didnt update it anyway :whistling:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i like how you say that but no one actually noticed when you didnt update it anyway :whistling:


You should write poetry lmfao.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i like how you say that but no one actually noticed when you didnt update it anyway :whistling:


ur not wrong, but i am in the mindset this time that its a log for me to track my progress, so i will carry on regardless


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> ur not wrong, but i am in the mindset this time that its a log for me to track my progress, so i will carry on regardless


Tbf I actually am following this with interest.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Tbf I actually am following this with interest.


well someones gotta  lol - i need to start logging more food stuff down, i have been eating a lot of mexican style burrito's, quesadillas, fajitas, nachos etc atm as i can pretty much make manipulate them any way i see fit macro wise.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> well someones gotta  lol - i need to start logging more food stuff down, i have been eating a lot of mexican style burrito's, quesadillas, fajitas, nachos etc atm as i can pretty much make manipulate them any way i see fit macro wise.


There's a lot o fat in that kindo stuff is there no ?? Im not judging you on your food choices by the way ..just askin


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If there is a lot of fat could Jimmy not manipulate his diet to incorporate that. I'm not knockin you Rep your areost likely right but we are only human and want to lime the taste of what we put in out mouths


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breda said:


> If there is a lot of fat could Jimmy not manipulate his diet to incorporate that. I'm not knockin you Rep your areost likely right but we are only human and want to lime the taste of what we put in out mouths


Im not disputing the fact that Jimmy could very well manipulate his diet to incorporate that.

Like I said above ..I was only asking because I dont know.......So instead of being lazy and askin here if there is or not I'll look it up for myself !


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Replicator:3084486 said:


> Im not disputing the fact that Jimmy could very well manipulate his diet to incorporate that.
> 
> Like I said above ..I was only asking because I dont know.......So instead of being lazy and askin here if there is or not I'll look it up for myself !


Ignore my post man I wasn't in my right mind when I was writing it.

Good to see you postin again mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mmmm burritos and fajitas.... suppose they can be healthy ish or full of crap ... totally depends on what he puts in them to be fair ...

bloody nice though lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol - haven't eaten for 2 days, but had a good weekend, back to gym tomorrow. Feel a bit guilty for being a naughty boy but hey ho!!

In regards the healthiness of the fajitas and whatnot u can make them however u want - practically zero fat if u want, although where's the fun in that!! Anyway fat isn't the enemy, this isn't weight watchers!! I'd like to think most of us understand the importance of keeping fat in the diet!

How's everyone keeping?!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol - haven't eaten for 2 days, but had a good weekend, back to gym tomorrow. Feel a bit guilty for being a naughty boy but hey ho!!
> 
> In regards the healthiness of the fajitas and whatnot u can make them however u want - practically zero fat if u want, although where's the fun in that!! Anyway fat isn't the enemy, this isn't weight watchers!! I'd like to think most of us understand the importance of keeping fat in the diet!
> 
> How's everyone keeping?!!!


yea , got ya and I agree , I was thinking of something different all together anyway.

Its the carbs I have to keep an eye on , even although good carbs I have to hold back on eating too much of them , or into fat they will turn LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> yea , got ya and I agree , I was thinking of something different all together anyway.
> 
> Its the carbs I have to keep an eye on , even although good carbs I have to hold back on eating too much of them , or into fat they will turn LOL


its the same again though, u can have as much or as little carbs as u want. 13g of carb in a taco shell, 3 is plenty for a meal, could even get away with 2, 18g for a tortilla, 2 plenty for a meal. People are too obsessed with eating bland lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Due to not eating properly for 2 days I have decided to set myself a 5k cal challenge today and hit a Pb tomorrow on deadlift (hopefully) so far am up to 3497cals 398g carbs and 172g protein. Will have a power shake later I think and call it a day!! Stuffed, I don't know how u big fookers do it!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol - haven't eaten for 2 days. Feel a bit guilty
> 
> Coke and poke a?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ur not far wrong mate! Lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> its the same again though, u can have as much or as little carbs as u want. 13g of carb in a taco shell, 3 is plenty for a meal, could even get away with 2, 18g for a tortilla, 2 plenty for a meal. People are too obsessed with eating bland lol


sorry but i disagree ...You cant have as much carbs as you want if you want to keep at a half decent fat percentage (15% for me is what I keep at ) Carbs are mainly used for energy and if not burned up they will turn into fat so NO you cant have 8 plates of porridge and 24 slices of wholmeal bread with the seeds left in a Day without ending up a fat [email protected]


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> sorry but i disagree ...You cant have as much carbs as you want if you want to keep at a half decent fat percentage (15% for me is what I keep at ) Carbs are mainly used for energy and if not burned up they will turn into fat so NO you cant have 8 plates of porridge and 24 slices of wholmeal bread with the seeds left in a Day without ending up a fat [email protected]


Read my post properly u plum, what I was saying was that u can design the meals so that they contain as many carbs as u want them to contain, wasn't even saying u can eat as many carbs that u want, I was saying u can design the meals to contain as little or as many carbs as u want. Lol ur hard work.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Read my post properly u plum, what I was saying was that u can design the meals so that they contain as many carbs as u want them to contain, wasn't even saying u can eat as many carbs that u want, I was saying u can design the meals to contain as little or as many carbs as u want. Lol ur hard work.


Ive read your post again you melon and Im right ...

you said the following

its the same again though, u can have as much or as little carbs as u want. 13g of carb in a taco shell, 3 is plenty for a meal, could even get away with 2, 18g for a tortilla, 2 plenty for a meal. People are too obsessed with eating bland lol

There it is rigth there highlighted in red .

what youve said above is totally different ...no mention of design at all ...say what you mean m8..........and you say Im Hard work ..fvckin cheek


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Ive read your post again you melon and Im right ...
> 
> you said the following
> 
> ...


U can have as much or as little carbs as u want - that means u can have as much or as little carbs as u want on ur meal - where in that sentence does it say that u can eat 24 slices of bread and loads of porridge and not get fat - u drunk mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i even gave u an example of a relatively low carb way of having it, by saying u could get away with 2 taco shells meaning 26g of carbs in the entire meal. I know what i wrote because im the one who wrote it


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

whatever :whistling:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Edited: double post


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Reet then, todays shenanigans

Felt like sh1t all day, still recovering from a mental weekend but forced myself into the gym with some caffeine in me!

Deadlifts

20kg (lol) x 20

70kg x 10

110kg x 6

110kg x 5

155kg x 5 (went dizzy after these)

155kg x 1 (reckon i pulled it slightly wrong)

155kg x 5 (went dizzy yet again, had to sit down for a bit)

Just done some shoulder pressing with dumbbells after this and a little bit of cable fluff, nothing amazing

Obligatory stretching

Felt hard pulling 5 lots of 155kg, not sure if the dizziness is normal when u get to a certain weight pulling. Took a lot out of me tbf, hence why i gave myself an easy time for rest of session.

Started taking m1t the other day, my head went a bit depressed/mental/paranoid like i get from higher dose oxys so i stopped after couple of days, have restarted them again today and if i get the mentals again, they are going in the bin. This is the reason i wont trust taking tren as it does affect my head sometimes, i know what to look out for though.

Macros so far today

2388 kcals

85g fat

282g protein

133g carbs

on nights tonight so i have still got another 13 hours left of the day, so plenty of time to get more grub in!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i like ur sentence thingy under ur name big lobes


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Had 3 hours sleep today so was toying with the idea of giving gym a miss, but had double coffee and an energy drink and gave it a blast with my new squat shoes!

Squats

25kg x 10

45kg x 8

65kg x 5

85kg x 5

105kg x 5 (went forward on the odd rep even in the new shoes)

105kg x 4

These squats were slow, no power whatsoever, sh1t to be quite honest!! Im really not happy with my squat, its pi55ing me the fcuk off!! Felt like going home after these but thought i would just fcuk about on the bench press for a bit.

Bench, thought i would have a play about with speeds and tempo as not in the right frame of mind and will be benching again on saturday anyway!!

20kg x 25

40kg x 10

60kg x 5 (fast and explosive)

60kg x 5 (fast and explosive again)

60kg x 5 (same again)

60kg x 8 (slow and controlled)

60kg x 5 (slow and controlled, could feel it tbf)

Done nothing else today apart from stretching, going tomorrow for a pure back smashing session and then saturday light squats, proper bench and shrugs.

Suppose its just one of those days, i get them from time to time.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

It is probably getting close to the time when I can have a look at the lifting again and give you some help now you are squatting and pressing etc.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> It is probably getting close to the time when I can have a look at the lifting again and give you some help now you are squatting and pressing etc.


yeah sound, some time next week would be best for me. I am actually very happy with my bench and deadlift technique (i think) - my squat just messes with my head tbh, this is why i wanted to work on it twice a week. I am finding it a struggle to sit back into it.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah sound, some time next week would be best for me. I am actually very happy with my bench and deadlift technique (i think) - my squat just messes with my head tbh, this is why i wanted to work on it twice a week. I am finding it a struggle to sit back into it.


I know getting other people involved can be annoying but could you not ask someone to spot you on your squats for that extra confidence and motivation to smash them out. I'm building my squats back up now I am somewhere that has a rack and I am thinking of doing this. The metal poles add a little confidence by way of a fall back but I think having someone spotting you could give that extra support even if only psychological, if you know what I mean.

Another thing that has been helping my lifts is doing circuits with kettlebells, body weight stuff and using a TRX etc. Seems to get the blood fully pumping and makes going to the rack, bench etc. a breeze.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Read my post properly u plum, what I was saying was that u can design the meals so that they contain as many carbs as u want them to contain, wasn't even saying u can eat as many carbs that u want, I was saying u can design the meals to contain as little or as many carbs as u want. Lol ur hard work.


You can't eat as many carbs you want because unused energy will be stored as fat!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> You can't eat as many carbs you want because unused energy will be stored as fat!


ur a wind up tw4t lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I know getting other people involved can be annoying but could you not ask someone to spot you on your squats for that extra confidence and motivation to smash them out. I'm building my squats back up now I am somewhere that has a rack and I am thinking of doing this. The metal poles add a little confidence by way of a fall back but I think having someone spotting you could give that extra support even if only psychological, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Another thing that has been helping my lifts is doing circuits with kettlebells, body weight stuff and using a TRX etc. Seems to get the blood fully pumping and makes going to the rack, bench etc. a breeze.


I do ask for a spot from time to time, but only if there is someone there to ask. Its definitely a form issue i think mate.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Chubster -

Ta for that backshavething thread yesterday.

Bought one.

Will let you know. :cowboy:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I do ask for a spot from time to time, but only if there is someone there to ask. Its definitely a form issue i think mate.


Fair play mate. I tend to feel like I'm going to fall over when I get to the top end of my max weight for reps. Not that I would, but it stops me from risking those extra reps that I normally push for. But I also have feet issues so am going to see a podiatrist on the 21st to see if he can help me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

spike said:


> Chubster -
> 
> Ta for that backshavething thread yesterday.
> 
> ...


brilliant, my mrs is buying me one for my bday as she knows ill just pester her to do mine let us know if its any good or not


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Fair play mate. I tend to feel like I'm going to fall over when I get to the top end of my max weight for reps. Not that I would, but it stops me from risking those extra reps that I normally push for. But I also have feet issues so am going to see a podiatrist on the 21st to see if he can help me.


Whats up with ur feet? fallen arches? i thought i had that once, but i think it just turned out i was just fat and heavy and my work shoes were sh1t so i had foot pain.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Whats up with ur feet? fallen arches? i thought i had that once, but i think it just turned out i was just fat and heavy and my work shoes were sh1t so i had foot pain.


My feet hurt???? At the bottom. If i scrunch my toes, the outside is painful? whats all that about?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> My feet hurt???? At the bottom. If i scrunch my toes, the outside is painful? whats all that about?


i think its a sign of aids mate, id get that checked out


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Whats up with ur feet? fallen arches? i thought i had that once, but i think it just turned out i was just fat and heavy and my work shoes were sh1t so i had foot pain.


Yeah flat abused feet. My knee joints are wonky to, I think. I had a test done in a sports place once and my spine looked all bent out of shape due to collapsed arches. I started running again yesterday too, so need to get it sorted.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> My feet hurt???? At the bottom. If i scrunch my toes, the outside is painful? whats all that about?


You need what fats said,shoes with instep support mate,or you will develop muscle damage and heal spurs,i have one,it's a cvnt


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> i think its a sign of aids mate, id get that checked out


You tit!! :lol:



biglbs said:


> You need what fats said,shoes with instep support mate,or you will develop muscle damage and heal spurs,i have one,it's a cvnt


Might have to invest in that.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right , 3 days in on m1t and I feel like sh1t - going to bin them I think!! They obviously don't like me!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

How you finding the shoes? I generally put a couple of 2.5kg plates down to try and better my form and it seems to help a bit; are the shoes doing a similar thing?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> How you finding the shoes? I generally put a couple of 2.5kg plates down to try and better my form and it seems to help a bit; are the shoes doing a similar thing?


thats exactly what they are doing mate, it definitely feels more comfortable with the shoes.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> thats exactly what they are doing mate, it definitely feels more comfortable with the shoes.


I use wifes stiletto's


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I use wifes stiletto's


Must be some thick fcuking heel on them


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Must be some thick fcuking heel on them


It's an RSJ mate. :lol:

hope its all going well buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> It's an RSJ mate. :lol:
> 
> hope its all going well buddy. :thumb:


Lol it would have to be!!

Yeah mate, so so I have my moments !! U ok?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9krELiwdBu0&list =PLDA4C36B42F102D0D

and after






Just before............................................ .......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Right , 3 days in on m1t and I feel like sh1t - going to bin them I think!! They obviously don't like me!!


back on the orals mucker?? happened?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

^ take it the answers in here somewhere........... but you's speak so much sh!t x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> back on the orals mucker?? happened?


always popping something mate lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9krELiwdBu0&list =PLDA4C36B42F102D0D
> 
> and after
> 
> ...


u worry me lobes


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> u worry me lobes


Just better shoes a?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Back session today

Freeweight T bar row

20kg x 15

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

Lat pulldown wide grip (not sure on weights)

10 x 1/4 stack

10 x 1/2 stack

8 x 3/4

8 x 3/4

8 x 3/4

hands facing each other pull ups

8, 7, 5, 4

Bicep machine

Done these in a HIT type way and then finished off with a lighter weight and higher reps to get the blood pumping, was contemplating 21's but dont want to get too hench brah

Stretches

PWO quarter pounder with cheese meal and 3 scoop shake!! Diet coke though:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL, just found a wendlers spreadsheet out for rick and ewen, i had it in march 2011, next to it was one i had with my lifts saved (i never actually followed through with the wendlers in the end)

1rm

squat - 85kg

bench -70kg

deadlift - 95kg

ohp - 40kg

This has gave me a little smile and a bit of a boost!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Have had a rethink on calories, going to up them for a bit, have worked them out now as

~3700 cals

370+g protein

370g carbs

80g fat

If i start to pile fat on with this, im going to lower it and just go for slower strength gains. I havent eaten over 250g carbs regularly for absolutely ages, i dont know where im going to get them from lol, im expecting a sudden increase in water so i will look fatter straight away but ill ignore that. Bring on the food!! ill prob vom within a week.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You never stick with much for long,just do what i do and call it instict training,i each and train how i feel,at the mo i must stay hungry,done


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I have stuck with relatively low carbs for ages mate, I increased them slightly as my lifts are stalling, but havent put a figure on it until today. I got nowhere with 'instinct' training lol - this is the most organised I've been ...... Ever.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I have stuck with relatively low carbs for ages mate, I increased them slightly as my lifts are stalling, but havent put a figure on it until today. I got nowhere with 'instinct' training lol - this is the most organised I've been ...... Ever.


I'm takin the shnickle:thumb:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Have had a rethink on calories, going to up them for a bit, have worked them out now as
> 
> ~3700 cals
> 
> ...


Mate, I'm going pretty heavy on the carbohydrates at the moment and it's awesome; moods good, lifts are good with more strength and stamina plus I am doing lots of circuits and cardio that have a shed load of power behind them. I'm finding all the circuits and cardio post w/o and on non weights days deplete my glycogen stores enough that I get to whack in the carbs giving me a full look and lots of energy but also keeping the fat gains down if that makes sense; and also sweating my @ss off seems to keep me looking quite dry to. But I am doing a lot so probably no good if you don't have it to spare (today I did two and a half hours).

Do you find that 250g is sufficient for energy and strength or do you think that you would benefit in that way by adding some more in? I'm quite small so 370g CHO would be far to much, lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Mate, I'm going pretty heavy on the carbohydrates at the moment and it's awesome; moods good, lifts are good with more strength and stamina plus I am doing lots of circuits and cardio that have a shed load of power behind them. I'm finding all the circuits and cardio post w/o and on non weights days deplete my glycogen stores enough that I get to whack in the carbs giving me a full look and lots of energy but also keeping the fat gains down if that makes sense; and also sweating my @ss off seems to keep me looking quite dry to. But I am doing a lot so probably no good if you don't have it to spare (today I did two and a half hours).
> 
> Do you find that 250g is sufficient for energy and strength or do you think that you would benefit in that way by adding some more in? I'm quite small so 370g CHO would be far to much, lol.


well, i have upped it from less than 200 to between 200 and 300 and noticed a difference, but im hoping the extra 100ish will help moreso, see i will prob get this extra from adding a carb of some description into my shakes, ive never put any carbs in my shakes really, ive always eaten my carbs lol as opposed to drunk them. It shouldnt be that hard really. Like i said, im just trying it and if i start piling on the flubber ill lower them again and go for slow and steady strength gains.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

When I want to have a very high carb day I treat myself to a box of these in addition to some sweat potato, new potatos and oats. They go down a treat; they're like more flavorsome cornflakes.



If I eat a box of them it's 280g CHO. I love the days after when I feel ready for anything. I think my response to the carbs is from years of resisting them as if they where going to kill me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i think cereal will become a new staple in my diet in a few various forms


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> i think cereal will become a new staple in my diet in a few various forms


Good man!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

along with bagels and all sorts- oooh im salivating at the thought of it


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> along with bagels and all sorts- oooh im salivating at the thought of it


I love all that kind of food to be fair, but just don't buy it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I love all that kind of food to be fair, but just don't buy it.


If I buy wholegrain it will ease my guilt better


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What are your goals currently stan?

New week, new plan.... ;-)

Carbs are overrated at our level IMO. (in fact look at aus' diet too)

Pre holiday I was setting PBS every week, adding weight and looking better each week with an average carb

intake of under 200g a day easily. Some days less than 75g and most under 150g. Given I was 233lbs at my biggest pre holiday, by rights I should have been stalling on lifts, losing weight etc but I wasnt. You're on aas mate up your protein to silly levels, up your fats and slash the carbs and see what happens for a week or two. Worth a punt I reckon.

Just my 2p


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> What are your goals currently stan?
> 
> New week, new plan.... ;-)
> 
> ...


Lol, fcuk it I'm going back to eating processed crap and beer every day!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, fcuk it I'm going back to eating processed crap and beer every day!!


dont be silly !!! ..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> dont be silly !!! ..


Lol I'm messing, but sometimes wouldn't life be easier!! I look at these special brew drinking people with a constant supply of cheap beer and cider, free house, no job, no responsibilities and think fcuk me they got it easy lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I'm messing, but sometimes wouldn't life be easier!! I look at these special brew drinking people with a constant supply of cheap beer and cider, free house, no job, no responsibilities and think fcuk me they got it easy lol


yes but thats what seperates them from the people that give a sh1t about there life mate, and your not one of them bro !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yes but thats what seperates them from the people that give a sh1t about there life mate, and your not one of them bro !!!


Yeah i know lol, be careful what u wish for ay as i would be fcuked without all my creature comforts. Why no avi anyway mate?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah i know lol, be careful what u wish for ay as i would be fcuked without all my creature comforts. Why no avi anyway mate?


its a work in progress lol....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> What are your goals currently stan?
> 
> New week, new plan.... ;-)
> 
> ...


I remember you lot laughing at me for this advice :innocent:it is so true though.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I remember you lot laughing at me for this advice :innocent:it is so true though.


I didn't laugh at you but I admit I was sceptical. Works though!

Oh and stan. The worst part is those special brew, dole scrounging scumbags are all lean as fuk too!

Cvnts!   :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I didn't laugh at you but I admit I was sceptical. Works though!
> 
> Oh and stan. The worst part is those special brew, dole scrounging scumbags are all lean as fuk too!
> 
> Cvnts!   :lol:


Pleased to see old school style is back in bro,plenty of other odds and sods coming back to my senile old mind too as time cracks on.:laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Pleased to see old school style is back in bro,plenty of other odds and sods coming back to my senile old mind too as time cracks on.:laugh:


Feel free to share bro and we'll do our best to unscramble them!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Feel free to share bro and we'll do our best to unscramble them!


Like eggs mate,though fatty gets 99% of cryptic stuff i say so ask him to unscramble my eggs!

Though even roosed him lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Like eggs mate,though fatty gets 99% of cryptic stuff i say so ask him to unscramble my eggs!
> 
> Though even roosed him lol


99% is a tad optimistic lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gym sessionage

Light squats

Only went up to 60kg but really concentrated on trying to sit into the squat and not lean forward or let my knees point in. Just getting used to the movement properly really!!

Bench

20kg x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5 (weird tickly vibration in my forearm, could be a funny way I put my wrist straps on)

95kg x 5

Lovely - 100kg next week for reps which will be a pb as I have only got about a rep and half at 100 lol

Shrugs

Stayed quite light and repped a bit more as my last lot gave me a little pull in my one trap

40kg x 20

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 10

130kg x 10

130kg x 10


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your normaly up all hours!Cause i am you fookin ain't,s0d your job mate,it would drive me cookoo


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Your normaly up all hours!Cause i am you fookin ain't,s0d your job mate,it would drive me cookoo


Lol days today - no bank holidays for me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol days today - no bank holidays for me


Oh fook


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I should get a fair bit of down time today though so will prob be running my battery down on my phone on here


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pay's the bills,you there now?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep, haven't even put my overalls on yet lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Yep, haven't even put my overalls on yet lol


You do what,that needs them?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pm'd


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sup lads? Loving the jet lag!! :-(


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha u will be back into swing of things before u know it mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Like 'clyde'out of every which way.....same colour too


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Like 'clyde'out of every which way.....same colour too


? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Like 'clyde'out of every which way.....same colour too


Lol! I get it even if stan doesn't.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol! I get it even if stan doesn't.


Nope, another elusive post from the pig chaser!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Nope, another elusive post from the pig chaser!!


Clyde was the orangutang in the Clint Eastwood film 'every which way but loose.' funny movie tbf


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, haven't seen it!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Not as old as u lot


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Not as old as u lot


Wise mate,wise


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

King Louie I would of got


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> King Louie I would of got


Louie Spence you would have got!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Louie Spence you would have got!


I love Louie spence, he trains as well. Shall I troll the place with Louie spence stuff like fat does with zyzz


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff:3104488 said:


> I love Louie spence, he trains as well. Shall I troll the place with Louie spence stuff like fat does with zyzz


Pmsl yes mate go for it!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol it would be funny, I just can't be ar5ed!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol it would be funny, I just can't be ar5ed!!


You have time!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Too tired!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Enjoyed my session today!

Deadlift

70kg x 10

110kg x 7

140kg x 5

160kg x 5 PB!!! (the mechanics of this felt perfect to me, so hard to explain but felt like a well oiled machine!)

160kg x 3 (this was a shame because the screw in the end of the bar was missing and it had slid a few inches out, making my right side feel heavier, messed me up a bit and felt a slight twinge, so never attempted it again)

Happy with the deadlift PB!!

Overhead pin press

20kg x 20

40kg x 8

50kg x 6

60kg x 5

60kg x 5

60kg x 4

Used suicide grip up until 50kg, felt very comfortable and even felt better on my shoulders for some reason but don't trust it any further than 50kg!!

Shrugs

130kg x 10

170kg x 5

170kg x 5

170kg x 5

Done a bit of tricep push down and overhead tricep pull overs

Few stretches

Done


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Woke up with a bad throat today!! feel like sh1t

Still, going to get plenty of food down me, had a sausage and bacon baguette for breakfast. Got 400g chicken breast in a homemade curry for lunch with a naan. 120g chicken breast in a pitta for snack. Shake and a Chinese takeaway buffet for dinner. Not sure on macros today - can't be ar5ed to work it out, but without the chinese and the breakfast I have hit more than 200g protein so Im definitely there or thereabouts!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good session mate. Glad its going well again.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good session mate. Glad its going well again.


Cheers mate, I'm at the point now where I'm repping with previous PB's of 1 or 2 reps. Even though I haven't worked much delts, I feel them and my traps have grown the most since starting this - funny that!! Traps I expected but not shoulders. Deadlifting shrugging and benching must work your delts a fair bit because I doubt it's all from the pressing!

Got tricep and trap Doms today


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My new protein has been delivered, tried iron science this time. Had 2.5kg white choc, 2.5kg toffee 1kg WMS with freebies, freebies are - 1.5kg all in one explosion (chocolate orange flavour) shaker and a towel - not bad for just under £60 - tasted them all today aswell, toffee is beautiful!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Kfc flavour pot noodles are sh1t lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Kfc flavour pot noodles are sh1t lol


is there such a thing?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> is there such a thing?


I had one sat---awful sh1te!

I know you will try one!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I had one sat---awful sh1te!
> 
> I know you will try one!


LOL, im not a fan of pot noodles but i have always fancied trying the doner kebab one, just never got round to it .

Today is no work, chilling out, havent got the nipper till about 9 - 9.30 (hes at his nans till then) , mrs is out all day and work all night. Bliss!! Just made 2 shakes to put in the fridge, 4 scoops of whey each, 350ml whole milk, an easy 1328 cals just for a couple of tasty drinks (IS toffee delight and white choc)

223g protein

66g carbs

37g fat

Can now eat how the hell i like throughout the day (within reason)


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, im not a fan of pot noodles but i have always fancied trying the doner kebab one, just never got round to it .
> 
> Today is no work, chilling out, havent got the nipper till about 9 - 9.30 (hes at his nans till then) , mrs is out all day and work all night. Bliss!! Just made 2 shakes to put in the fridge, 4 scoops of whey each, 350ml whole milk, an easy 1328 cals just for a couple of tasty drinks (IS toffee delight and white choc)
> 
> ...


Do you find it hard to fit lots of calories in mate? I'm only small and I managed to fit 4000 kcals yesterday between a very busy day and 1.5 hours karate in the evening, and I could have eaten more had I on not felt it unnecessary.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Do you find it hard to fit lots of calories in mate? I'm only small and I managed to fit 4000 kcals yesterday between a very busy day and 1.5 hours karate in the evening, and I could have eaten more had I on not felt it unnecessary.


yeah, fcukin right i do lol - its easy if im just bangin a load of junk in (carbs mainly), but high protein and balanced fat and carb keep me full, plus i am not used to eating breakfast, so i have my morning coffee (ritual lol) and im not hungry for a couple of hours, thats a time i could be eating lol - them shakes will help most definitely, as i can be a bit loose now with what i eat (method to my madness lol) I could drink 5000 calories of beer


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Protein cookies gone wrong lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Thought I'd pop in and say hello... Good to see sh!t moving along nicely my man keep it up btw those protein cookies are ****ed


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Thought I'd pop in and say hello... Good to see sh!t moving along nicely my man keep it up btw those protein cookies are ****ed


dry as a nuns cnut as well


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3113946 said:


> dry as a nuns cnut as well


I hope you don't waste them


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> I hope you don't waste them


Had two already


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> dry as a nuns cnut as well


You got a way with words,just saw that you feel deads in delts,yes mate i feel them everywhere when i do them too,you only gotta think what your body does to hold on bar,throughout movement!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You got a way with words,just saw that you feel deads in delts,yes mate i feel them everywhere when i do them too,you only gotta think what your body does to hold on bar,throughout movement!


yeah lol, i told my mrs i got a PB on deads 160kg x 5, she just said 'thats nice babe' basically not interested, so i told her it was 25 stone  she was slightly more impressed lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:



Fatstuff said:


> yeah lol, i told my mrs i got a PB on deads 160kg x 5, she just said 'thats nice babe' basically not interested, so i told her it was 25 stone  she was slightly more impressed lol


:lol:I bet your sittin watchin porno's are you not? :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> :lol:
> 
> :lol:I bet your sittin watchin porno's are you not? :whistling:


Nope im sat on pc at my mom and dads, would be a tad inappropriate lol - although i did have about 14 w4nks earlier when i was at home


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Nope im sat on pc at my mom and dads, would be a tad inappropriate lol - although i did have about 14 w4nks earlier when i was at home


I had a w4nk in a tank with the hatches closed once,those were the days:lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Nope im sat on pc at my mom and dads, would be a tad inappropriate lol - although i did have about 14 w4nks earlier when i was at home


Brazzers or Z**zCentral?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I had a w4nk in a tank with the hatches closed once,those were the days:lol:


the days that u could fit in a tank?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Brazzers or Z***central?


LOL elephanttube :rolleye:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah lol, i told my mrs i got a PB on deads 160kg x 5, she just said 'thats nice babe' basically not interested, so i told her it was 25 stone  she was slightly more impressed lol


LOL same with my mrs mate, i usually try think of the lightest adult we know and say "thats 3 of them" :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I had a w4nk in a tank with the hatches closed once,those were the days:lol:












hope it wasnt this 1


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL same with my mrs mate, i usually try think of the lightest adult we know and say "thats 3 of them" :lol:


they really arent interested i reckon, suppose its like when she tries to tell me about her boring sh1t


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> hope it wasnt this 1


Pmsl,good find! repped,no mine had hatches!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

old pic of u lobes


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> they really arent interested i reckon, suppose its like when she tries to tell me about her boring sh1t


My wife sounds like this when explaining,,,,,,

!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 83184
> 
> 
> old pic of u lobes


You have posted that before trenhead! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> they really arent interested i reckon, suppose its like when she tries to tell me about *her boring sh1t*


mines boring subject at the mo is our wedding....just wont shut up about it :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> mines boring subject at the mo is our wedding....just wont shut up about it :lol:


I remember such things!!

blaa blsaa wants to come but taaa taa is coming and they don't get on,,,,,,,,,oh well i will sit them next to,,,,,er,,,what do you think,,,


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatts is gone a while he is nocking one out to pawntube!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I remember such things!!
> 
> blaa blsaa wants to come but taaa taa is coming and they don't get on,,,,,,,,,oh well i will sit them next to,,,,,er,,,what do you think,,,


i usually just pull out my boaby and she'll keep her distance for a while


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i usually just pull out my boaby and she'll keep her distance for a while


You're not even married yet:rolleyes:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You have posted that before trenhead! :lol:


no i havent lol, never seen it before today - also, never taken tren, dont think it will be my cup of tea


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> no i havent lol, never seen it before today - also, never taken tren, dont think it will be my cup of tea


Wooooooooooooeeeeew!did so!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

macros for today are

3703cals

fat 140g

carbs 298g

protein 351g

Granted carb and fat ratios arent as i had planned but its there or thereabouts!!

Kinda trained today, had a session with the big guy

Squats surprisingly now ok form wise, , sticking with a working weight of 105kg x 5 and 80 or 90kg x 8

OHP have changed grip slightly and going for low reps and gain some power, going to have a blast at single arm DB press for size

Bench - Left side needed pulling in due to my dodgy shoulder imbalance, going to back of the weight a touch and work on that (would of been 100kg for 5 reps next set aswell :cursing: but cant lift if i blow my shoulder, so ego is going back in my pocket for a while)

Deadlift - All good and well!!

All in all, hes happy with my form pretty much and im progressing nicely, onwards and upwards


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got back from our monthly shop, how easy is it to shop at half 7 in the morning!!! Anyway, chest freezer full to the brim with dead cows and other livestock!! American style fridge freezer also rammed, cupboards bursting!! Bank balance considerably lighter lol!!!

My fcuking hips hurt today, not sure if it's Doms or what!!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Just got back from our monthly shop, how easy is it to shop at half 7 in the morning!!! Anyway, chest freezer full to the brim with dead cows and other livestock!! American style fridge freezer also rammed, cupboards bursting!! Bank balance considerably lighter lol!!!
> 
> My fcuking hips hurt today, not sure if it's Doms or what!!!


I wish I had a American style fridge: mine is always annoyingly full to the point I sometimes avoid going in as it takes a load of shuffling stuff about to retrieve and return the item I want. Did you have a session with Matt? If so could it be that with him watching you you pushed that little bit harder and went that little bit lower, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Expertly packed chest freezer lol

She's had to put a toolbox on it to keep it shut haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I wish I had a American style fridge: mine is always annoyingly full to the point I sometimes avoid going in as it takes a load of shuffling stuff about to retrieve and return the item I want. Did you have a session with Matt? If so could it be that with him watching you you pushed that little bit harder and went that little bit lower, if you know what I mean?


quite possibly with the hip doms lol, my american fridge tbf is not a full size one, its an inbetween normal size fridge freezer and an american, i would of loved a proper american one but havent got the room


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> quite possibly with the hip doms lol, my american fridge tbf is not a full size one, its an inbetween normal size fridge freezer and an american, i would of loved a proper american one but havent got the room


I have an american one in kitchen,two small ones in garage along with a massive commercial freezer:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I have an american one in kitchen,two small ones in garage along with a massive commercial freezer:thumb:


U got some wonga u have though pounds!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> View attachment 83297


lol, funny that but all i could think about when lookin at that pic is eating her fanny!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i feel the need to share this image


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> i feel the need to share this image


 I think I wanna bumb ya from that pic lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> I think I wanna bumb ya from that pic lol


it is awesome, i wasnt even looking for booty pics lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> U got some wonga u have though pounds!!


Nah ,did'nt i mention,the cafe?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Nah ,did'nt i mention,the cafe?


and ur other ventures


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Got 3 more fridges and two freezers in there,sh1t i may start a sale on them!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> and ur other ventures


Lookin at another at moment too:drool:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Haven't updated, haven't trained since Thursday, had a lot on - weddin saturday, hangover Sunday and dinner at the in laws. Took my lad thomas land yesterday so shall be training today, fully fresh!!

No work for a week and half, no caffeine today either - have been getting headaches from it so no double coffees, no energy drinks and no energy shots for at least a few days!!

Anyway food today feels like plenty, very dirty but macros say otherwise lol

Here's my macros so far

1377 Cals

45g fat

84g carbs

176g protein

Looks good ^^

Food has been

Popcorn and whey

Pork sizzle steaks

Peanut lion bar!!

Lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Haven't updated, haven't trained since Thursday, had a lot on - weddin saturday, hangover Sunday and dinner at the in laws. Took my lad thomas land yesterday so shall be training today, fully fresh!!
> 
> No work for a week and half, no caffeine today either - have been getting headaches from it so no double coffees, no energy drinks and no energy shots for at least a few days!!
> 
> ...


Is there a special way you're having your popcorn 'n' whey or is it just popcorn and whey... so to speak?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Is there a special way you're having your popcorn 'n' whey or is it just popcorn and whey... so to speak?


Just popcorn cinema style straight out the packet washed down with whey straight out the shaker lol terrible I know!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Just popcorn cinema style straight out the packet washed down with whey straight out the shaker lol terrible I know!!


I may have to buy some popping corn now, it'd make a nice addition to my carbs for the day.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I may have to buy some popping corn now, it'd make a nice addition to my carbs for the day.


ive actually got popping corn and a popcorn popper lol, i could never ever find a way to make them nice without adding butter or sugar, i have tried all sorts of ways to make them nice - just cant replicate cinema style without the added calories (popcorn is one of my favourite treats lol) which is why im making the most of them as im struggling to get the cals i intend to atm. i am continuing with these high cals until my course finishes (although i took my last jabs the other day but as its decanoate ester on both im giving it 3 weeks) - then i MAY bring my cals down as much as i can without losing strength as i dont want to put a load of fat on while im off - try and find a decent balance.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Training

Squats

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

85kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

Bench (shoulder felt iffy today so went light)

20kg x 20

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

T bar row

20kg x 15

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

Nice and simple with few stretches!!

Food so far

2470cals

74g fat

154g carbs

305g protein

Plenty of room for crap later!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How's the squat tech ? Time to start adding weight yet ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> How's the squat tech ? Time to start adding weight yet ?


Technique has come on loads just need the strength to follow suit now, will be increasing 5 kg a week if I can!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mrs has pi55ed me off so went to the gym

Deadlifts

70kg x 10

110kg x 5

140kg x 5

160kg x 1

160kg x 2

These were sh1t, could be because I squatted yesterday, could be because I'm pi55ed off and heads not really in it!!

Couple of skinny young lads were at the gym with a female spectator, made me chuckle a bit as they were benching 70kg they used the big Olympic coloured weights and benching it between them (the spotter was lifting as well) - probably to try and impress the girl a bit lol - didn't poke my nose in as I weren't in the mood!!

Anyway didn't do anything after the deadlifts, am now writing this from the pub, having a few pwo pints before going back to her miserable mush!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

todays macros

4028cals

278g carbs

149g fat

346g protein

this is with my 2 pints included from earlier


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Feeling better now mate ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Feeling better now mate ?


lol kind of, not talking but hey ho - one of them things!! women eh


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You look as if you have massive hands in avi mate!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You look as if you have massive hands in avi mate!


all the better for eating with


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Not 'GH Hand' is it ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Not 'GH Hand' is it ?


might be, u wanna see my winny foot its terrible


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> all the better for eating with


Like one of those tree frogs,can you climb windows and stuff?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Like one of those tree frogs,can you climb windows and stuff?


ur a strange man lobes


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> ur a strange man lobes


I am not the one with large sucker hands though dude!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I am not the one with large sucker hands though dude!


i bet u are though u are about 9 foot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

are you strong enough for me to re enter


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

probably not but ur more than welcome lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> probably not but ur more than welcome lol


just skim read looks like your doing pretty good , hows griff`s teaching going ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> just skim read looks like your doing pretty good , hows griff`s teaching going ?


yeah sound hes learning a lot from me, he'll get there one day :rolleye:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah sound hes learning a lot from me, he'll get there one day :rolleye:


yeah i seen you shown him how to deadlift and squat :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah i seen you shown him how to deadlift and squat :lol:


someone had to show him lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> are you strong enough for me to re enter


nudge nudge.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Today (finishing off after yesterday)

Overhead pin press

Warm up with bar outside of cage

20kg x 15

20kg x 10

Inside cage on pins

40kg x 8

50kg x 5

60kg x 3

60kg x 2

60kg x 2

60kg x 2

One arm db shoulder press

20kg x 12

25kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

Pull ups (close grip)

6, 5, 5

Face pull variation

3 x 15 light weight strict form


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh yeah pwo 3/4 whole chicken (got to save mrs some lol) from asda with 4 big slices tiger bread and flora buttery. Fcuk knows what the macros are - I'll make an educated guess later!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Just to clarify, over head pin press is just over head press: pins just being arms? Are they standing and do you do them push press style?

Edit: Oh, and tiger bread is awesome!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pins are in the power rack about eye level, safest way with my dodgy shoulders, don't push press it, can't really off the pins!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Pins are in the power rack about eye level, safest way with my dodgy shoulders, don't push press it, can't really off the pins!!


Ah ha, so you mean you drop the bar to the pins as apposed to following the movement through to shoulder hight?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol your arms are the pins :lol: i like that , an unintentional joke :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> Ah ha, so you mean you drop the bar to the pins as apposed to following the movement through to shoulder hight?


instead of resting bar on clavicles it sits stationary on the pins so each rep is like the stationary part of a deadlift , dead stop resting on pins to full lockout .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> lol your arms are the pins :lol: i like that , an unintentional joke :lol:


if that was anybody else i would of been certain they were taking the p1ss lol 

I really like the one armed shoulder press aswell, i think this move will be a staple from now on - i can really work round my dodgy shoulders with this and will be able to pile the weight on as ive left a bit in the tank today, could deffo have lifted more!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Steak fatstuff


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Steak fatstuff


I smelt that!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I smelt that!


we nicked a griddle of the mother in law, it was screaming to be used :cool2:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> we nicked a griddle of the mother in law, it was screaming to be used :cool2:


mmmm good boy,any over?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> mmmm good boy,any over?


behave!!!!

listen, ur a foody - for some reason i have got it in my head that its best not to wash a griddle for flavour, my mrs says its trampy. Whats ur input on it?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> behave!!!!
> 
> listen, ur a foody - for some reason i have got it in my head that its best not to wash a griddle for flavour, my mrs says its trampy. Whats ur input on it?


Clean it lazy bones,or it will taste burnt next time,BBQ leave after.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Clean it lazy bones,or it will taste burnt next time,BBQ leave after.


lol furry muff, i thought u were supposed to leave it on there haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> lol furry muff, i thought u were supposed to leave it on there haha


You will hear that mate,but it tastes sh1t


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol ill get her to clean it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> lol ill get her to clean it


And a Bj?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> And a Bj?


well, were going out tomorrow night, my moms having the nippa, so i will get a few drinks down her and get my filth on lol - i went to a wedding last weekend but she didnt drink, still i made her come twice and licked her bumhole so all wasnt lost :devil2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sh1t session

Was seriously in the mood for a good session but all went to pot!

Light squats

25kg x 12

45kg x 10

65kg x 8

85kg x 8

85kg x 8

85kg x 8

Getting used to squatting nicely but felt shoulder twinging

Bench

20kg x 20

40kg x 12

60kg x 8

80kg x 4

Shoulder iffy - gave up at this point, I hope it's not the single arm db's that done it and more the fact I haven't had a day off!!

Tried to do a few shrugs - felt dodgy so left it!!

Takin the bint out tonight for a couple and having tomorrow off from training, see how I feel Monday!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Havent updated much, we decided to have a 'holiday week' where we have taken the nipper out on days out for a week - safari park, sealife centre etc - this is instead of going on holiday this year, we decided it would be best financially and stress wise lol (although financially it is starting to rack up lol) tbf the weather is amazing so it feels like a holiday almost.

Will find time to get gym today - so will probably do squat, bench, some form of Row and OHP and call it a day till monday when normal life is back on track! Esp as its my bday coming up also so will be inebriated on saturday 

Just a quick update so nobody thinks i have died lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good to see you're alive  enjoy you're week I'm stuck in office all week wahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Shouldn't you be working?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Shouldn't you be working?


Shouldn't you stop following me around ukm spamming other peoples journals?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> well, were going out tomorrow night, my moms having the nippa, so i will get a few drinks down her and get my filth on lol - i went to a wedding last weekend but she didnt drink, still i made her come twice and licked her bumhole so all wasnt lost :devil2:


Low cal chocolate starfish,great on diet and good as long as no one gives a sh1t!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good man a week awayhome sensible in current days!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

any training going on in here


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> any training going on in here


Nah I'm on me hols lol that ok with u


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Good man a week awayhome sensible in current days!


It is tbh, the lad is still loving it bless him!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> any training going on in here


Who is the large armed cnut in your avi mate?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Nah I'm on me hols lol that ok with u


no it aint, you know you have to consult me and breda on all your decisions as we run things around here


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> no it aint, you know you have to consult me and breda on all your decisions as we run things around here


its pronounced run tings tyvm and u will find its me who runs tings, breda answers 2 me, u answer 2 breda, u get me:2guns:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

you wish, everyone knows white boi's dont run sh!t!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> you wish, everyone knows white boi's dont run sh!t!


them moroccan afghanistanian whiter than white ...... what the fcuk are u again..... 

oh and i think u will find the government beg to differ, this isnt the U S of fcukin A u know


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> them moroccan afghanistanian whiter than white ...... what the fcuk are u again.....
> 
> oh and i think u will find the government beg to differ, this isnt the U S of fcukin A u know


pmsl, thank god it isnt the U S of fckin A


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> pmsl, thank god it isnt the U S of fckin A


Yup you would be thrown in 'bay detention along with them others :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yup you would be thrown in 'bay detention along with them others :whistling:


ive been harrassed many a time passing through bham airport, the once the police man sat me down as asked me to point out exactly where i have been working on the map of afghanistan, this is after 2 days of travelling


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> ive been harrassed many a time passing through bham airport, the once the police man sat me down as asked me to point out exactly where i have been working on the map of afghanistan, this is after 2 days of travelling


Nice to see they are on the ball then!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see they are on the ball then!


lol they're cnuts, they did let me keep my 4 litres of spirits and 800 **** though so fair play


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> lol they're cnuts, they did let me keep my 4 litres of spirits and 800 **** though so fair play


They did'nt look up your a55 then?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> They did'nt look up your a55 then?


Lol, it was his shoes and backpack they were more interested in


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

they were more interested in info about the u.s army tbh


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, it was his shoes and backpack they were more interested in


Tick,tick...................






He was doing this....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

not updated in a while, havent been training or eating right, not going to go in to detail but my my home life has big issues and ive gone of the rails - bad times. hopefully be back on track soon, if i can get myself down the gym i will train everything so its covered but i wouldnt hold ur breath


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> not updated in a while, havent been training or eating right, not going to go in to detail but my my home life has big issues and ive gone of the rails - bad times. hopefully be back on track soon, if i can get myself down the gym i will train everything so its covered but i wouldnt hold ur breath


You think you'll be alright mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pm'd u m8


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> not updated in a while, havent been training or eating right, not going to go in to detail but my my home life has big issues and ive gone of the rails - bad times. hopefully be back on track soon, if i can get myself down the gym i will train everything so its covered but i wouldnt hold ur breath


Sh1t mate,sorry to hear that! Good luck reps too x

Be strong buddy,you are nice fella(sometimes  )Just take care and be lucky!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol my mates taking me out for dinner, dragging my ass to the gym (albeit for a chest n bicep session with him) and taking me out for couple of pints - no drugs, no 2 day session just a couple of pints!!

That's what mates r for!'


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Stay strong brother ¬!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Need to get strong first lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hope everything is ok matey


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your troubles mate; hope you can resolve everything pal :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

time will tell - not being cryptic for attention reasons or anything just dont want to post it out there in public, if anyone wants to know more feel free to pm me


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:3165061 said:


> time will tell - not being cryptic for attention reasons or anything just dont want to post it out there in public, if anyone wants to know more feel free to pm me


I want to know more but I'm not guna get in your bizniz... You've always been quite private and I respect that just hope what ever issues your having can be resolved for the betterment of you and your family


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Had a little session with my mates, just done bench and some chins, ego benched 100kg for few reps just to beat my mate, but will back off on that when i sort my sh1t out.

Chins

These were with rings, started off and warmed up with my feet on the floor and my body fairly horizontal if u know what I mean.

Then raised them up and done couple of sets properly!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Poser!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Forgot to put that I trained today

Deadlifts

60kg x 10

100kg x 5

130kg x 5

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 1

Quite happy with this considering it's been a while and my diets been sh1t!!!

Overhead pin press

Warmed up outside of cage with 20kg full overhead x 10 x 2

Then in cage

20kg x 5

30kg x 5

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

55kg x 5

55kg x 3

55kg x 3

Then some bicep fluff for a bit for fun!!!

Personal life is getting back to normal a bit so usual routine is happening if I can from Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nothing makes you feel better about everything than getting back to training and building up some decent momentum again mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

glad your getting back to normal fatpuff.. and next time you get caught dressing up as a woman please dont let it affect you like you have done this time


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> glad your getting back to normal fatpuff.. and next time you get caught dressing up as a woman please dont let it affect you like you have done this time


We did that for fun, she wasn't meant to walk in on us :tongue:

On a serious note, fatstuff, what weights do you use when squating/benching, as in those ones covered in plastic or solid metal ones? I only ask as I normally squat with the ones that are all the same width due to colorful plastic around them as they're in the squat rack room-bit. But today I used the solid ones that are in general less wide - as in diameter - and I found they it required less balance/swayed less and generally my squat was much stronger. Even got a PB off it - though my PB's are pretty [email protected] anyways, but are moving up. I know it probably sounds a bit stupid and people would argue if it's the same weight it shouldn't matter, but actions.... as "they say".


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> We did that for fun, she wasn't meant to walk in on us :tongue:
> 
> On a serious note, fatstuff, what weights do you use when squating/benching, as in those ones covered in plastic or solid metal ones? I only ask as I normally squat with the ones that are all the same width due to colorful plastic around them as they're in the squat rack room-bit. But today I used the solid ones that are in general less wide - as in diameter - and I found they it required less balance/swayed less and generally my squat was much stronger. Even got a PB off it - though my PB's are pretty [email protected] anyways, but are moving up. I know it probably sounds a bit stupid and people would argue if it's the same weight it shouldn't matter, but actions.... as "they say".


no mate, only use the coloured oly plates for deadlifts so that i can let go lol - i only use one pair of them just to take the brunt of it if u get me lol.

Got doms in my upper back and biceps today, shows ive had some time off i spose!! im feeling keen to get back into the swing of things again now!! Back to reality!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Nothing makes you feel better about everything than getting back to training and building up some decent momentum again mate


Yeah ur right mate, its easy to slip and go down a bad road tbh but im not doing that sh1t again - im easing back in slowly and concentrating on spending time with my family a bit more but im going to hit the training as much as i can as its only an hour 3 or 4 times a week- got to find the happy balance!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Thought you used those pink plastic ones


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Whats your current goals mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

get back into the swing of things mate first and foremost - lookin loads better in ur avi :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You were supposed to set me up with some of your Mrs' mates you cnut... I see once home life is good you forget about your bredrin


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> You were supposed to set me up with some of your Mrs' mates you cnut... I see once home life is good you forget about your bredrin


bigger fish to fry than notching up ur bedpost son - plenty of fatty pof birds for ya - or have u done em all?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Oh cheers Stan... The same girls keep poppin up so I think I've seen them all but never mind

I shall exit this journal as it is of no benefit to me

Good luck with your goals


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Oh cheers Stan... The same girls keep poppin up so I think I've seen them all but never mind
> 
> I shall exit this journal as it is of no benefit to me
> 
> Good luck with your goals


lol - its no benefit to me till tomorrow. Thats when my training is getting on track!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Went gym today - just on the 5hitter on my fone- will update later with details. Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Went gym today - just on the 5hitter on my fone- will update later with details. Lol


Thanks for that snippit Stanley! :huh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gym earlier - finished nights last night so had 4 hours kip and no food so feeling weak!!

Gay session but i will get my game on properly soon!!

Bench

Bar x 20

40kg x 15

60kg x 8

80kg x 5 (form building)

80kg x 5 (as above)

60kg x 11

Pull downs to warm up then

Pull ups

5

4

3 plus 2 jumps and negatives

Same again

Bicep machine

Tricep pushdowns

Very much a mirror muscle session  ah well


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see you getting back in mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Squats and t bar row - that is all lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Squats and t bar row - that is all lol


What routine you following mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> What routine you following mate?


at the moment im just trying to do what i can - but 2 weeks ago i was following a routine that me and mattgriff worked out between us (mainly matt, but i said i wanted to squat twice a week) I shall be getting back to it over the next week. Things are shall we say ahem..... a bit complicated so time is a major issue atm but im doing what i can when i can


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Alright cool who's the **** in your sig?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, dunno just thought it fitting as i was gettin slagged off for cuffed jeans and toms in the 'fashion' thread


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> lol, dunno just thought it fitting as i was gettin slagged off for cuffed jeans and toms in the 'fashion' thread


Shame I missed that as id have mocked you heavilly too. Fvcking One Direction wannabe lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Shame I missed that as id have mocked you heavilly too. Fvcking One Direction wannabe lol


zip it fatty lol - i imagine u are a short sleeve check shirt and dad jeans kinda guy


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ide walk round in cuffed jeans/chino's with toms IMO the only way to wear them unless you have shorts on then you can wear toms with shorts


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

antere07 said:


> Ide walk round in cuffed jeans/chino's with toms IMO the only way to wear them unless you have shorts on then you can wear toms with shorts


the bellend is back who was slaggin me off lol - good times


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

That lewis?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> lol, dunno just thought it fitting as i was gettin slagged off for cuffed jeans and toms in the 'fashion' thread


Fashion god you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Fashion god you


u know it :rolleye: tbf - i only wear them kind of things when i go out, my usual get up is trackie bottoms and t shirt lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

trained this morning


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> trained this morning


very informative post there :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> trained this morning


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnd then?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

biglbs said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnd then?


he trained his arms and jaw by eating a big mac at 11am


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nothing amazing to tell lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ooh tell a lie, i managed to do a set of full ROM overhead presses, will see how far i can push these


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> ooh tell a lie, i managed to do a set of full ROM overhead presses, will see how far i can push these


Thanks for that lone nugget of info


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol no probs


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What supplements do you use and whats your preferred supplier mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Multi vits, omegas and whey!! Save all my wonga for food and gear  don't have much faith in most Supps lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Multi vits, omegas and whey!! Save all my wonga for food and gear  don't have much faith in most Supps lol


Junky


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Much training going on in here ladies? X


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Much training going on in here ladies? X


I dont think fatcnut has stepped into a gym in a while tbh


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

There was some random training that went on last week but since i dunno haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

antere07 said:


> There was some random training that went on last week but since i dunno haha


What? None of u are training? Wtf are u doing??? Lol x


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> What? None of u are training? Wtf are u doing??? Lol x


Im training but in my own journal. By the looks of it this journal is just for people to take the **** outa fatstuff haha and throw in an od question or training post lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yesterday u cheeky runts!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Basically I'm not very strong at the mo so not putting my lifts down lol that ok!!! I'm still training lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Basically I'm not very strong at the mo so not putting my lifts down lol that ok!!! I'm still training lol


Alright alright no need to get defensive  x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Much training going on in here ladies? X


I train 7 days a week multiple times a day just to cover any possible slaking :tongue: But I think Fatstuff is secretly an Olympic athlete who comes here to saver the life of an average Joe and get away from the flashing lights of the paparazzi.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Basically I'm not very strong at the mo so not putting my lifts down lol that ok!!! I'm still training lol


Aww, you should have let me answer first then kept stum like it might be true...



Greenspin said:


> I train 7 days a week multiple times a day just to cover any possible slaking :tongue: But I think Fatstuff is secretly an Olympic athlete who comes here to saver the life of an average Joe and get away from the flashing lights of the paparazzi.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

what are your current lifts fs. I don't think you're weak are you ?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Says hes not very strong then he puts his massive lifts up.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Multi vits, omegas and whey!! Save all my wonga for food and gear  don't have much faith in most Supps lol


Why no creatine mono?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Basically I'm not very strong at the mo so not putting my lifts down lol that ok!!! I'm still training lol


 Feck the KG mate.

Just keep getting back to it & the old progression


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Why no creatine mono?


It's gay lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> Feck the KG mate.
> 
> Just keep getting back to it & the old progression


I am m8 - just not updating much


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fat said:


> Why no creatine mono?


Why?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> It's gay lol





antere07 said:


> Why?


Its safe, it healthy, its cheap, and it just works - science proves this 

Creatine is a complex amino acid. It is normally produced in the body from arginine, glycine and methionine. Creatine plays a vital role in cellular energy production as creatine phosphate (phosphocreatine) in regenerating adenosine triphosphate (ATP) in skeletal muscle. Without ATP, muscle contraction is not possible. Oral administration of creatine increases muscle stores and may increase muscle strength and improve exercise performance. In the diet, creatine is found in meat and fish - although cooking destroys most of it.

*Claims:*

Increased energy

Enhances muscle size and strength

Increased power output

Cell Volumisation

Faster muscle recovery

*Theory:*

Most of the creatine in the diet comes from meat (an 8-ounce steak might have a gram), but about half of the body's supply is manufactured in the liver and kidneys. On average, your muscles require about 2 grams of creatine a day (somewhat more for muscular people), but more or less depending on your activity level and degree of muscle mass. Creatine is stored in muscle cells as phosphocreatine and is used to help generate cellular energy for muscle contractions. It also may increase the amount of water that each muscle cell holds - thus increasing the size of the muscle (and possibly its function as well). Creatine is used in the body to produce creatine phosphate or CP, which can be thought of as a storage form of quick energy. The function of CP is to regenerate the primary supply of cellular energy - which comes from adenosine triphosphate (ATP). ATP supplies energy for all cells in your body. Upon giving up some of its energy, ATP becomes ADP (diphosphate) and needs to be regenerated back to ATP to do it all over again. CP performs this crucial ATP regeneration step by donating a phosphate group to ADP. Under conditions where rapid resynthesis of ATP is important - such as during repeated bouts of high intensity exercise - a higher muscle concentration of CP may serve as a reservoir of stored energy and, therefore, enhance performance. There may also be a role for creatine in maintaining muscle mass and preventing the muscle wasting that occurs as a result of intensive training protocols.

*Scientific Support:*

Creatine is one of the new breed of dietary supplements - those based on sound scientific theory and backed up by well-controlled studies. At least 100 published articles exist to support the efficacy of creatine supplements in improving performance in high intensity, repeated bout activities. A number of studies on creatine and athletic performance have clearly shown that its benefits are limited to anaerobic sports such as weight training, sprinting and jumping. No direct performance benefit of creatine has been shown for endurance athletes. Although increased muscle mass could conceivably enhance endurance performance. The benefits of creatine are likely to be due to an increased ability to train harder - thus increasing strength. This might be good news to athletes who are training intensely, but it means that creatine alone would probably have very little effect on the muscle mass of sedentary individuals. A significant gain in physical performance in high-intensity exercise has been shown with creatine doses of 20 to 30 g/day, but more recent research is indicating that similar performance benefits are possible with much lower doses in the range of 2-5 grams/day (though benefits may take longer to be noticed). Taking very large doses of creatine daily seemed to increase the strength of muscles by about 10 percent. Although that may be considered a relatively small gain it may be very important to that person who is training for strength. Ten grams of creatine per day for 5 days followed by 5 grams per day for another week have produced increases in muscle strength in the legs, hands and feet of patients with muscular dystrophy. Such patients usually have lower creatine levels than healthy people, so boosting muscle stores may help augment cellular energy production and support muscular contraction.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree fat that if you are going to spend money on Supps creatine would be the sensible option but I can't honestly be ar5ed, I do possess creatine mono on my supp cupboard I just don't use it!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Creatine is gay at the best of times... When on gear its like a gay sub which makes it even gayer


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fair enough guys


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the copy and paste though :mellow:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Thanks for the copy and paste though :mellow:


Cnut :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope you just missed my question and are not ignoring me mothertrucker !


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Personally i have creatine ethyl ester in the cupboard but i dont use it cause it tastes like [email protected]! I put it into tab form but i had to take like 10 tabs at a time to get the equivalent dosage tried putting it in everything to make it nice and nothing works.

Plus i aint made of money so protein and fat burner is all the supps ive got now


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tass - I'm not sure of current lifts lol but here's something for you - an anomaly if u will

I have been dieting (there I admit it) lol, so my lifts have been weak

Until today!!! (about 1k cals in me )

Deadlift

70kg x 12

110kg x 7

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

170kg x 2 PB (felt relatively easy, was told it looked easy too)

175kg x 1 then 0 lol PB

Not bad, a PB on circa 2200cals

WTF!!

Treated myself to some gun polishing to congrats myself


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

With 65g carbs all day too!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Looks decent to me fatty... I've been dieting too and you're probably stronger than me... Not deadlifted in a few months but I can just about press the 38's for reps so there's no shame in those numbers


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Might of got 200kg if I used the creatine


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Might of got 200kg if I used the creatine


its gay


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> its gay


Did u copy and paste that from me? :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Did u copy and paste that from me? :lol:


NOT EVERYTHING I WRITE IS COPIED AND PASTED :cursing:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Definitely not weak .

Good numbers......

Nice PB. Well done !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Definitely not weak .
> 
> Good numbers......
> 
> Nice PB. Well done !


Deadlift is my favourite lift, I can barely squat 100kgs though lol, just not built for it - so if we do decide to do a ukm smolov challenge I reckon I would benefit greatly from it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice one on the pb stanly


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Tass - I'm not sure of current lifts lol but here's something for you - an anomaly if u will
> 
> I have been dieting (there I admit it) lol, so my lifts have been weak
> 
> ...


Nice lift man! How's your back feel when doing this weight?



Fatstuff said:


> Deadlift is my favourite lift, I can barely squat 100kgs though lol, just not built for it - so if we do decide to do a ukm smolov challenge I reckon I would benefit greatly from it


What's smolov?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sound tbh gs, I feel fine deadlifting, always have done!! It's taxing but physically feels good.

Smolov - google is ur friend lol, basically a 13 week Russian squat routine - have a read. Few of us are considering it in November , have a read and join us!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers Ginge


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

"Not built for squats" is a load of bullcrap.

Squat till you drop


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Sound tbh gs, I feel fine deadlifting, always have done!! It's taxing but physically feels good.
> 
> Smolov - google is ur friend lol, basically a 13 week Russian squat routine - have a read. Few of us are considering it in November , have a read and join us!!


Fair play mate, dunno why I assumed it was a made up acronym? Yeah, I'll check it out, my squats could do with improving, as always.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Noticed you had a goal to improve flexibility I really need to improve mine so hows it going? has the foam roller helped?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> "Not built for squats" is a load of bullcrap.
> 
> Squat till you drop


i still squat mate, its not an excuse - i now wear oly shoes and that is helping, but i can near enough bench my squat - its pi55 poor. Everyones different!

Fat - the flexibility is where i really need 2 kick myself up the ass!! foam rollers bang on but prob only used it 10 times


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> i still squat mate, its not an excuse - i now wear oly shoes and that is helping, but i can near enough bench my squat - its pi55 poor. Everyones different!
> 
> Fat - the flexibility is where i really need 2 kick myself up the ass!! foam rollers bang on but prob only used it 10 times


How does rolling on a foam thing help? sorry for the stupid question


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> "Not built for squats" is a load of bullcrap.
> 
> Squat till you drop


iv been waiting for ur avi to start throwing up everywhere but nope you keep going BEAST!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Foam rolling is a self-myofascial release (SMR) technique that is used by athletes and physical therapists to inhibit overactive muscles. This form of stretching utilizes the concept of autogenic inhibition to improve soft tissue extensibility, thus relaxing the muscle and allowing the activation of the antagonist muscle.[1]

This technique can be effective for many muscles, including: gastrocnemius, latissimus dorsi, piriformis, adductors, quadriceps, hamstrings, hip flexors, thoracic spine (trapezius and rhomboids), and TFL.

[2] It is accomplished by rolling the foam roller under each muscle group until a tender area is found, and maintaining pressure on the tender area for 30-60 seconds.[3]

[edit]Equipment

The equipment that is used for foam rolling usually consists of a foam cylinder of various sizes; commonly 12 inches long, 6 inches in diameter. However, longer foam rolls up to 36 inches in length are produced for rolling over certain muscles in the back.

A variety of foam roll densities also exist. People who are new to foam rolling, or those who have particularly tight muscles or severe trigger points should start with a softer foam roll. Often the color can help to distinguish the density. White rolls are typically softer, while blue and black rolls tend to be harder.[citation needed]

[edit]References

^ Gossman MR, Sahrman SA, Rose SJ: Review of Length-Associated Changes in Muscle: Experimental Evidence and Clinical Implications. Phys. Ther. 62:1799-1808. 1982

^ http://www.customstrength.com/foamrollguide.pdf

^ http://www.strengthcoach.com/public/1303.cfm

Thought u might like that


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained with my mate at my old gym today just a gay little chest session and a lot of chinwagging!!

Bench

DB incline

Flyes

That is all, nice for old times sake


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I got a vein showing on my head most of the time atm!! My blood pressure is fine on my little sh1tty wrist monitor. What could it be ?

High RBC?

Head got leaner? Lol

!??!?!??!???


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Stress ?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Head jus got hella lean haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol fcuk knows, I might get a blood test or something


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

They could draw it from your head vein


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What do I say to get a blood test?


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I was wondering this, people get blood tests for when they are stating cycles and unless you are open with the doctor were do you go or how do you ask cause surley you cant just say i want a blood test :confused1:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds like high blood pressure maybe get it checked at A&E mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fat said:


> Sounds like high blood pressure maybe get it checked at A&E mate.


tht's sumin my burd would say...every little thing is a trip to A&E! sure she's pumpin some cvnt up there :lol:

stanley, stop straining yourself over the kids puzzle's and get back to training


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

oh and well done on the deads PB, wayyyyyy above mine :sad:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol it's huge when training, makes ne look 'ard. I measured my bp though it's fine


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> oh and well done on the deads PB, wayyyyyy above mine :sad:


Cheers mate, 200kg in 2 months time lol, what u reckon?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers mate, 200kg in 2 months time lol, what u reckon?


no bother mate with that vein of power on ur nut lol. 200kg is what im aiming for with the cycle im starting tonight!! :cowboy:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> no bother mate with that vein of power on ur nut lol. 200kg is what im aiming for with the cycle im starting tonight!! :cowboy:


Tell me more! Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/183369-janikvonds-first-proper-go.html


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol posted


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sly journal pimping there


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> sly journal pimping there


I know - shameless


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

WHERE'S THE FCKING TRAINING THEN???? 

this should be in general lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Haha, very good!! People fill my journal with junk but no one comes to MY rescue!!! Lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey baby...got any pics....wink wink


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Haha, very good!! People fill my journal with junk but no one comes to MY rescue!!! Lol[/Q
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh,poooor baby!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

this should be in the powder room not even worthy of general pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hey baby...got any pics....wink wink


Lol u can't tar me with the Pervy crowd - I am in every fcukers journal not just the birds and never say sh1t like hey baby haha

I'm watching u bulk!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> this should be in the powder room not even worthy of general pmsl


Fcuk u terrorist


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Glad someone cares
> 
> Cnut lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

:lol: not easy being u mate eh. training today?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Considering it - late one - got to find out how late it opens till lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Considering it - late one - got to find out how late it opens till lol


CONSIDERING IT? FCUCKING DO IT.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's my last chance till Monday, suppose I could throw some squats down!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Any training yet? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I never trained yesterday, one fcuking day lol ONE fcuking day, even hit a pb in cal defecit few days ago - what more do u vultures want lol!!!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I never trained yesterday, one fcuking day lol ONE fcuking day, even hit a pb in cal defecit few days ago - what more do u vultures want lol!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers lol fat


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

you joined a gym yet kidda? let us know when you have so we can read some proper training posts :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fat said:


>


haha she's got a vein of power too!! lazy b!tch must not train ether :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> you joined a gym yet kidda? let us know when you have so we can read some proper training posts :lol:


Yeah pulled a 175kg deadlift whilst carb depleted and on 400mg dnp

(everything else is sh1t though)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha she's got a vein of power too!! lazy b!tch must not train ether :whistling:


Do one skinny :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah pulled a 175kg deadlift whilst carb depleted and on 400mg dnp
> 
> (everything else is sh1t though)


Ive told you this many times mate, lifting your sofa to look for the remote is not classed as a deadlift. Get yourself in a gym and so some proper training


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Haven't u got some Walls to wail at or something


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Haven't u got some Walls to wail at or something


No, im currently sitting on my kingsize bed playing Max Payne 3 on my 55'' tv...ahh the good life


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> No, im currently sitting on my kingsize bed playing Max Payne 3 on my 55'' tv...ahh the good life


Do u even train? Lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Do one skinny :lol:


for now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Ive told you this many times mate, lifting your sofa to look for *food* is not classed as a deadlift. Get yourself in a gym and so some proper training


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Do u even train? Lol


Yea just got back from a chest workout not long ago, tuna pasta with philadlphia and a shake for post workout was lush


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What's this? Foreigners vs fatstuff???


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah pulled a 175kg deadlift whilst carb depleted and on 400mg dnp
> 
> (everything else is sh1t though)


Yes and 100000000000mg test! :cool2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Yes and 100000000000mg test! :cool2:


Nope!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Film the inflexible squats you homofo


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:


Fatstuff said:


> Nope!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Went gym squatted, shrugged, stretched - face pulls and some rotor cuff work - few more stretches home done !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Film the inflexible squats you homofo


They dont look too bad now, so doubt u will get the laugh ur after lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Went gym squatted, shrugged, stretched - face pulls and some rotor cuff work - few more stretches home done !!


Nice, how's the vein?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done on finally pulling 5kg more than my wife :lol:

i think shes upto 190kg now haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

we will just laugh at your face then mate lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> well done on finally pulling 5kg more than my wife :lol:
> 
> i think shes upto 190kg now haha


OUCH !!! lol thats probably more than im capable of at minute too lol..

but then again i think your wife is fcukin awesome so i will never be embarrased about losing to her !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> OUCH !!! lol thats probably more than im capable of at minute too lol..
> 
> but then again i think your wife is fcukin awesome so i will never be embarrased about losing to her !!!


X2 lol, I got lots more in me ewen u scrote


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Your wife probably embarrasses 90% of the forum lifts :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm comin for ur deadlift ewen anyway


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> OUCH !!! lol thats probably more than im capable of at minute too lol..
> 
> but then again i think your wife is fcukin awesome so i will never be embarrased about losing to her !!!


i might upload a few more pictures , this time with her permission :lol:

in fact i might get her drunk and fcuk her on cam (hmm i dont need her to be drunk for that) and upload the cam link in the AL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm comin for ur deadlift ewen anyway


i pulled 360kg the other night your not far off haha :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll pull 370 lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

360? Really - sh1t!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I'll pull 370 lol


lol you`ll pull your back doing 180kg :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> 360? Really - sh1t!!!


does griff read this ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ounces


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> does griff read this ?


Probably not lol - too much spam


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> i pulled 360kg the other night your not far off haha :lol:


Foooook! well done ya big fekr. How'd the comp go?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Foooook! well done ya big fekr. How'd the comp go?


went good mate cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> does griff read this ?


Occasionally ;-)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Occasionally ;-)


i often pull 110kg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> i often pull 110kg


Fat burds need loving too eh x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fat burds need loving too eh x


haha i play hide the cream bun , i place buns in the fat rolls and its a lucky dip .


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha i play hide the cream bun , i place buns in the fat rolls and its a lucky dip .


Haha! Roll her in flour and look for the wet spot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha! Roll her in flour and look for the wet spot


ask her to fart :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ask her to **** on you and follow the yellow **** road!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just read all this nonsense u bunch of mongs!! i must of been too busy at work to spot it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL I was out my t!ts when this went on


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> LOL I was out my t!ts when this went on


ah i just realised the time of it lol, i was fast akip haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumb:



Fatstuff said:


> ah i just realised the time of it lol, i was fast akip haha


me now!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hour till beer time


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained fasted this morning

Light deads

Chin ups

DB rows

DB curls

Machine curls

Easy session as I doubt I could of done too much on empty stomach

2 weeks left and gear, cals and heavy heavy heavy!! Fed up of dieting now lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Trained fasted this morning
> 
> Light deads
> 
> ...


Do you mean in 2 weeks you will be starting a cycle, or ending one?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what ya starting in 2 weeks stanley


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Starting a cycle gs!!

Jan - that's classified information  lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Starting a cycle gs!!
> 
> Jan - that's classified information  lol


spill it annus head x


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How's the vein these days?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorted


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained earlier, was sh1t - 12 hour nights, 4.5 half hours kip + 200mg dnp. Needless to say, was sweating my nadgers off but at least i trained.

practiced bench and OHP form today @ about 65% of my max, very strict, plenty of sets and reps - get me used to the form. Did a bit of delt work and some stretching!

Drenched!

PWO breakfast/lunch

Chicken breast in pataks vindaloo and small naan

748cals

85g protein

58g carbs

20g fat

am sweating buckets at the mo, it best slow down before work lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> *Trained earlier*, was sh1t - 12 hour nights, 4.5 half hours kip + 200mg dnp. Needless to say, was sweating my nadgers off but at least i trained[.
> 
> practiced bench and OHP form today @ about 65% of my max, very strict, plenty of sets and reps - get me used to the form. Did a bit of delt work and some stretching!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


>


its the 28th and i last trained on the 26th - umad brah


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

:whistling: doupt a vindaloo helped with the sweating LOL. just a week left of cutting?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> :whistling: doupt a vindaloo helped with the sweating LOL. just a week left of cutting?


Dont know, might last a bit longer, im loving the results haha, just hate being weak(er than usual) and finding the gym a chore!! When im eating plenty , lifting plenty and not on this yellow sh1t, i enjoy it - but weak, tired and sweaty, i just find it a chore. i dont know how these BB's get on with contest prep lol fook that !!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> its the 28th and i last trained on the 26th - umad brah


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Dont know, might last a bit longer, im loving the results haha, just hate being weak(er than usual) and finding the gym a chore!! When im eating plenty , lifting plenty and not on this yellow sh1t, i enjoy it - but weak, tired and sweaty, i just find it a chore. i dont know how these BB's get on with contest prep lol fook that !!!


progress pics  ? im alrite cutting threw the week...sh!temare at the weekend tho. keep it it buddy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> progress pics  ? im alrite cutting threw the week...sh!temare at the weekend tho. keep it it buddy


im a nightmare anyway tbh - saturday i will be drinking, so last dnp tomorrow morning before bed then hydrate myself 36 hours and hope there isnt much left in my system - i think i will stop cutting when its time to do my monthly food shop which is the 6th of july - then i will buy lots of calorie dense food and start my next project 2 months of hefty bulkage - trial high cals, see if its worth the 'bulk'. Trial and error, trying to find what works best for me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> im a nightmare anyway tbh - saturday i will be drinking, so last dnp tomorrow morning before bed then hydrate myself 36 hours and hope there isnt much left in my system - i think i will stop cutting when its time to do my monthly food shop which is the 6th of july - then i will buy lots of calorie dense food and start my next project 2 months of hefty bulkage - trial high cals, see if its worth the 'bulk'. Trial and error, trying to find what works best for me


ahh the super bulk from wulk to hulk, just 8 weeks?. u gonna keep it clean mate.. or ya warned KFC to stock up? progress pics


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh the super bulk from wulk to hulk, just 8 weeks?. u gonna keep it clean mate.. or ya warned KFC to stock up? progress pics


have warned kfc and burger king to stock up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Exactly 7 days till my diet is over, i may jab myself tonight, give me a week to build up a bit and boom get straight into the eating!!

Also i am finding pecs are great to jab and pip free, how much can i jab in there (done 1ml atm)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Exactly 7 days till my diet is over, i may jab myself tonight, give me a week to build up a bit and boom get straight into the eating!!
> 
> Also i am finding pecs are great to jab and pip free, how much can i jab in there (done 1ml atm)


How much weight have you lost on this cut?

Would have thought 2ml in pecs quite easily


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> How much weight have you lost on this cut?
> 
> Would have thought 2ml in pecs quite easily


all in all 5 weeks dieting 17lb, first weeks 1-3 just natural dieting week 4 - had about 7 caps of dnp (i vary dosages depending what i have to do) week 5 - just 3 caps of dnp

Im not a big fan of chicken and brocolli style dieting, i use a method of fasting, flexible dieting and the odd cap of dnp (i never do a dnp 'cycle' like some i just add it here and there when dieting)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> all in all 5 weeks dieting 17lb, first weeks 1-3 just natural dieting week 4 - had about 7 caps of dnp (i vary dosages depending what i have to do) week 5 - just 3 caps of dnp
> 
> Im not a big fan of chicken and brocolli style dieting, i use a method of fasting, flexible dieting and the odd cap of dnp (i never do a dnp 'cycle' like some i just add it here and there when dieting)


17lbs is good going

I've never used DNP, is it as bad as some people say?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

17 lbs is a good loss matey in 5 weeks... i didnt realise you needed to lose that much to be fair, you got any recent pics ??


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> all in all 5 weeks dieting 17lb, first weeks 1-3 just natural dieting week 4 - had about 7 caps of dnp (i vary dosages depending what i have to do) week 5 - just 3 caps of dnp
> 
> Im not a big fan of chicken and brocolli style dieting, i use a method of fasting, flexible dieting and the odd cap of dnp (i never do a dnp 'cycle' like some i just add it here and there when dieting)


Sick progress brah


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> 17 lbs is a good loss matey in 5 weeks... i didnt realise you needed to lose that much to be fair, you got any recent pics ??


i could do with losing the same again, tbh i havent got any before pics - i might MIGHT put some up later if i have the balls. i carry pretty much all of it on my belly and boobs which i sneakily hide with vests and sucking in on my avi pics - this is why griff was threatening to put some 'real' pics up of me from the security cameras. i still got plenty belly to remove


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> i could do with losing the same again, tbh i havent got any before pics - i might MIGHT put some up later if i have the balls. i carry pretty much all of it on my belly and boobs which i sneakily hide with vests and sucking in on my avi pics - this is why griff was threatening to put some 'real' pics up of me from the security cameras. i still got plenty belly to remove


get the fcukers up mate, it was most embarrasing thing i ever dod, but also the best motivational thing too !! you cant be worse than i looked bro or even i look still tbf X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I may do a side on one lol - one thing I have noticed is when I sit down I have got rolls again as opposed to one big roll lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u all look









17lb in 5 week is sick mate very well done!! :thumb:

*
now get a fvckin pic up and u can start stuffing ur pu$$ tonight* 

u go to griff's gym?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I may do a side on one lol - one thing I have noticed is when I sit down I have got rolls again as opposed to one big roll lol


fuk that i want to see t!ts and belly button! should see my belly just now with this Dbol :crying:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

you've seriously fvckall to stress about ya shexy cvnt! get a tan tho lol

wheres my t!ts?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> you've seriously fvckall to stress about ya shexy cvnt! get a tan tho lol


LOL i been on mt2 but never went on sunbeds, just got vest tan - could do with hitting some beds.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Iv no been in ages... Main reason, I ended up pumpin one o the burds who works there haha she's abit of a fruiter


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL u nutter - my pics been deleted


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

come on sugar puff show us your tits X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL u nutter - my pics been deleted


Not on my work pc it's no


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL i been on mt2 but never went on sunbeds, just got vest tan - could do with hitting some beds.


Got my Mrs some Mt2 what is the best way for her to use it Fats?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> come on sugar puff show us your tits X


just missed them


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> just missed them


fcuk off post them and leave them ya cnut !!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> come on sugar puff show us your tits X


Ya missed then mate!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Got my Mrs some Mt2 what is the best way for her to use it Fats?


i did 10iu daily for 6 days, stopped me from sunburning in the hot weather (i usually crisp up lol) should of made most out of it, still got a fair amount left anyway for when the weather picks up

i think u load it daily for a week then use it once a week


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

lol flinty - they been on there for hours - u literally just missed them


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> i did 10iu daily for 6 days, stopped me from sunburning in the hot weather (i usually crisp up lol) should of made most out of it, still got a fair amount left anyway for when the weather picks up
> 
> i think u load it daily for a week then use it once a week


Was that a 2ml dilute,so then you used a whole mil! No sick shizzle?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

erm.... not sure now lol i diluted with 1ml and used 1iu on the syringe every day i think lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Not on my work pc it's no


I repeat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> I repeat


u lie


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> u lie


Wager?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Wager?


ill bet u a rep


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> lol flinty - they been on there for hours - u literally just missed them


well i been to the gym , get them back up FFS


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well i been to the gym , get them back up FFS


ive actually deleted it now i think but janik the stalker reckons hes still got it (weird) get it up jan


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> well i been to the gym , get them back up FFS


also - stop being so angry, are u black?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> ill bet u a rep


Done


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> erm.... not sure now lol i diluted with 1ml and used 1iu on the syringe every day i think lol


Oh dear,i best ask someone who has a clue:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Oh dear,i best ask someone who has a clue:lol:


probably best lol - i did work it all out at the time but its been a good few weeks


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Na I'm pullin your plonker mate LOL reps to follow.

Tbf there was no nips on it?! get another1 up. And leave it up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Na I'm pullin your plonker mate LOL reps to follow.
> 
> Tbf there was no nips on it?! get another1 up. And leave it up


lol - easy reps


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good old ukm still had it in my attachments


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't see the cvnt on my phone! Is it sexuall?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> good old ukm still had it in my attachments


U started stuffing ur poos yet or waiting 7 days ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> I can't see the cvnt on my phone! Is it sexuall?


very - chopper in hand and everything


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 87412


is that it ??? fcuk me i have got a bigger overhang on my c0ck end and im circumsised lol !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> U started stuffing ur poos yet or waiting 7 days ?


waiting 7 days, have just jabbed my gear though about an hour ago


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fuk I'd be Getting the cals in now mate if it's only 8 week cycle..short esters?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fuk I'd be Getting the cals in now mate if it's only 8 week cycle..short esters?


nope, but i will be eating lots for 2 weeks after last jab too as it will still be high amounts of test


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

oh and in case anybody is wondering, i am finding WC test to be smooth as u like


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> is that it ??? fcuk me i have got a bigger overhang on my c0ck end and im circumsised lol !!


lol sorry flinty i am indeed a blind cnut


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just had some bird come to the door doing the old charity thing, well she drew me in with pictures of a kid with a tube in it's nose (I'm a sucker for ill kids since becoming a dad lol)

Wasnt requesting any money, just some details.

Well when I gave my phone number she said 'I won't ring u personally, unless u want me to.' I just laughed and thought yeah, just charming as she wants a good review when they ring me.

Anyway, she brought it up in conversation again and said it again. I just laughed it off again.

Then she decided to tell me she's hit her quota for the day and finishes in half hour. I was like 'thats good, u can go home early' lol

As she was leaving she said 'right that's me done, unless U want me to stay'

I just laughed again, WTF!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sh!te bag x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, the chicks all want some fatboy lovin


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol was she hot?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

She was alright, black chick 3 years younger than me.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sh!te bag x


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

You could have stuck your tube in her! l


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> You could have stuck your tube in her! l


Hi, welcome to my journal lol. I reckon I could have !!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL

Edit: PMSL


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Hi, welcome to my journal lol. I reckon I could have !!


No worries mate. Have subscribed and everything. I'm Expecting some quality tips to help me get my lifts up lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> No worries mate. Have subscribed and everything. I'm Expecting some quality tips to help me get my lifts up lol


Lol, cheers


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

So good evening thought id drop in and add a comment seeing as how many u get are important to u lol.

How are u today fatty?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained today, nice and simple session

Deadlifts

70kg x 10

110kg x 7

150kg x 5

180kg x 1 PB

180kg fail lol

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

Warmed up with lat pull downs then

Chin ups

7

5 + 2 negatives

4 + 3 negatives

4 + 1 negative!

Good bit of stretching!

Have had a decent feed today 3400 cals - 280g protein

Am bumping this up slowly to try and get to 5000 within a week or so! As much protein as can manage 4-500g hopefully!!

Loaded up two 550 cal shakes in the fridge with 90g protein a piece in to have tomorrow.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> So good evening thought id drop in and add a comment seeing as how many u get are important to u lol.
> 
> How are u today fatty?


Lol how strange, i was just updating this. I'm good  yourself??


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol how strange, i was just updating this. I'm good  yourself??


It sounds like a good training session today  yup I'm ok thank u


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> It sounds like a good training session today  yup I'm ok thank u


Short and sweet - always is when I been work all day (12 hr shifts). I only work an average of 3 and half times a week though so I do manage to get bigger sessions in as and when. As long as I hit big compounds as heavy as I can go I'm happy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Your not fcukin counting 1 poxy rep at 180 as a pb are you lol... fcuk me mate do at least 3 to count it properly x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Your not fcukin counting 1 poxy rep at 180 as a pb are you lol... fcuk me mate do at least 3 to count it properly x


He meant 180xPeanut Butter servings :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Your not fcukin counting 1 poxy rep at 180 as a pb are you lol... fcuk me mate do at least 3 to count it properly x


Lol, i can do a one rep max if I please... Of course it's a PB - it's a personal best for me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> He meant 180xPeanut Butter servings :lol:


Lol - that would be a personal best!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, i can do a one rep max if I please... Of course it's a PB - it's a personal best for me


PHU bumberclaat !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Trained today, nice and simple session
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


What's the point of the two sets at 110 after a 180 pull stan?

Just mo but if you dropped to 150 and repped out then down to 120 or maybe 110 it would do you more good. With that big a drop they are almost pointless and a waste of energy...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol - that would be a personal best!!


Worth a try I reckon!!

Film it, chin only, don't want to see your downs face again :lol: I give you 49 spoonfuls max


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> What's the point of the two sets at 110 after a 180 pull stan?
> 
> Just mo but if you dropped to 150 and repped out then down to 120 or maybe 110 it would do you more good. With that big a drop they are almost pointless and a waste of energy...


to be fair, the 180 then the 180 fail, i felt a very very very slight twinge in my lower back, so i just decided to lower down to that then bang a couple of sets out rather than to just finish on 180 at that lol. It might of even helped with recovery! I have had 2 sessions now where i was just trying to bang a big number out, so as i am back to eating properly, my training will continue as it was so i will be aiming for 170 x 5 x 3 for my next session, i was just getting a bit number hungry lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> to be fair, the 180 then the 180 fail, i felt a very very very slight twinge in my lower back, so i just decided to lower down to that then bang a couple of sets out rather than to just finish on 180 at that lol. It might of even helped with recovery! I have had 2 sessions now where i was just trying to bang a big number out, so as i am back to eating properly, my training will continue as it was so i will be aiming for 170 x 5 x 3 for my next session, i was just getting a bit number hungry lol


Ah ok, but my point was more have you thought about pyramiding up to your max weight sets then coming back down increasing reps as you lower weight?

It works well for me and wasn't sure if you'd tried it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah ok, but my point was more have you thought about pyramiding up to your max weight sets then coming back down increasing reps as you lower weight?
> 
> It works well for me and wasn't sure if you'd tried it.


I usually get my 3x5 for as heavy as I can and increase it linearly, but since cutting my cals - my motivation has been sh1t, my strength sh1t and I have just been doing whatever I feel like at the time!! But now I'm eating food again lol I will get back to my linear progression!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

See this , thought of you !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> See this , thought of you !!


Cheers mate, they always feel wrong and painful when I do them


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just to prove I have actually got a left arm  lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

don't do them that fast fatpuff. You will tear your shoulders to pieces


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ffs I'm jealous that you're bulking already. You're so lucky :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Just to prove I have actually got a left arm  lol
> 
> View attachment 88046


Where's your forearm ya big chinned cvnt??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Where's your forearm ya big chinned cvnt??




U mean this orrible looking thing haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fukin freaky forearm


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Just to prove I have actually got a left arm  lol
> 
> View attachment 88046


is that what you call it :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> is that what you call it :whistling:


cnuty bollox


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> cnuty bollox


dont worry mate keep necking your 500 grams of protein, your beer and kfc and you will put a fcukin few inches on them no problem X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> dont worry mate keep necking your 500 grams of protein, your beer and kfc and you will put a fcukin few inches on them no problem X


Yeah u will be laughing when im bare hench and ting :2guns:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 88049
> 
> 
> U mean this orrible looking thing haha


LOL bet you were shaking like fvck when you took that. Looks like a spare rib from the ******


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL bet you were shaking like fvck when you took that. Looks like a spare rib from the ******


Racist


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> You do realize you dont even need half the amount of protein you are taking in right? And nowhere near that many kcals....unless you do some sort of heavy labour job all day long.... Oh and you really *should have* carried on losing fat..... if that belly pic a few pages back is a recent shot....


"Should have", why? Is there a law? If you've read enough of Fatstuff's post to make a judgement on what he should and should not do, then you would have come across the recent posts where he states he's finding the balance of enjoying life in the way he wants and training - even if not, saying one should or shouldn't 'do' X is pretty arbitrary in context of someone you don't actually know on at least a personal level (unless you do, in which case I take that back).


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> "Should have", why? Is there a law? If you've read enough of Fatstuff's post to make a judgement on what he should and should not do, then you would have come across the recent posts where he states he's finding the balance of enjoying life in the way he wants and training - even if not, saying one should or shouldn't 'do' X is pretty arbitrary in context of someone you don't actually know on at least a personal level (unless you do, in which case I take that back).


What he said :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> What he said :lol:


X 2 i agree with the skinny cnuts aswell !!! FU anabollock its not fatstuffs fault he listens to folks that are 3 times his size, 15 years more experience and that he has a little bit of a tubby belly pmsl XX

we love you fatpuff dont listen to the haters bro ot even me X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

anab0lic said:


> You do realize you dont even need half the amount of protein you are taking in right? And nowhere near that many kcals....unless you do some sort of heavy labour job all day long.... Oh and you really should have carried on losing fat..... if that belly pic a few pages back is a recent shot....


 mg:

Oh great now he invades as well! :thumbdown:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How the **** did he get green................Ah boom,,,,,,,,,,RED


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> How the **** did he get green................Ah boom,,,,,,,,,,RED


Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

anab0lic said:


> Just think someone needs to tell the guy how it really is.... who's the worse the guy.... the one who lies to a person tells them they look great when really they look like ****....or the person who gives them honest feedback? -- which may be hurtfull to hear but at least you dont become deluded and end up staying fat/unhealthy or even making things worse.... Which looking at how he now plans to eat is exactly whats gonna happen.....5000kcal a day are u kidding me? Great way to undo the 17lbs fat loss that this guy just achieved....and you call yourself his friends? With friends like that who needs enemy's  And im absolutely right about the protein needs to.... it pains me to see people eat in a way that makes zero sense is expensive and isnt particularly healthy either. You guys all just blindly follow the advice of guys like ausbuilt without questioning it and lookin at what people who disagree have to say on the matter are fools..... his 'theory' on protein requirements/diet is flawed as I've pointed out several times before... yes protein synthesis is increased while taking steroids.....in the sense that the body becomes better at using what you give it.... it doesnt mean tripple or quadruple your protein intake LOL..... Some of you seriously need to post less read/learn more.... knowledge = power.
> 
> And lol at thinking I give a single **** about green/red little dots.....


Give me a nudge when you've fcuked off


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Give me a nudge when you've fcuked off


to be fair mate he has a good point, just the way he puts it over might be a little bit cold etc...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> *Just think someone needs to tell the guy how it really is*.... who's the worse the guy.... the one who lies to a person tells them they look great when really they look like ****....or the person who gives them honest feedback? -- which may be hurtfull to hear but at least you dont become deluded and end up staying fat/unhealthy or even making things worse.... Which looking at how he now plans to eat is exactly whats gonna happen.....5000kcal a day are u kidding me? Great way to undo the 17lbs fat loss that this guy just achieved....and you call yourself his friends? With friends like that who needs enemy's  And im absolutely right about the protein needs to.... it pains me to see people eat in a way that makes zero sense is expensive and isnt particularly healthy either. You guys all just blindly follow the advice of guys like ausbuilt without questioning it and lookin at what people who disagree have to say on the matter are fools..... his 'theory' on protein requirements/diet is flawed as I've pointed out several times before... yes protein synthesis is increased while taking steroids.....in the sense that the body becomes better at using what you give it.... it doesnt mean tripple or quadruple your protein intake LOL..... Some of you seriously need to post less read/learn more.... knowledge = power.
> 
> And lol at thinking I give a single **** about green/red little dots.....


I haven't lied to or agreed with what Fatsuff wants to do. I think the diet Ausbuilt brought to light with 500g protein is completely unnecessary. But you just insinuated that we're all deluding him and are bad friends... how, why? For letting a man have free will over his body? Fatstuff isn't an idiot, but he does want to try something out, so, what's the problem? Driving a motor bike is hazardous, people still do it every day. There's also a difference between being honest and just sticking your neck into someone's journal, making random statements about what the should and shouldn't do and insulting their intelligence (in red).

Edit: Sorry for spamming Fatstuff, I'll delete if you like?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I haven't lied or agreed with what Fatsuff wants to do. I think the diet Ausbuilt brought to light with 500g protein is completely unnecessary. But you just insinuated that we're all deluding him and are bad friends... how, why? For letting a man have free will over his body? Fatstuff isn't an idiot, but he does want to try something out, so, what's the problem? Driving a motor bike is hazardous, people still do it every day. There's also a difference between being honest and just sticking your neck into someone's journal, making random statements about what the should and shouldn't do and insulting their intelligence (in red).
> 
> Edit: Sorry for spamming Fatstuff, I'll delete if you like?


dont need to delete anything mate its a good point, and this is the most in depth conversation in the whole journal pmsl !!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BR0ID said:


> Give me a nudge when you've fcuked off


X2


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> to be fair mate he has a good point, just the way he puts it over might be a little bit cold etc...


Its that cold that fatmuff has just pinned 10ml of KFC gravy in each quad!!

Suicidal bless him


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Why the big hoora over 5000cals ? I feel like a rite fat cvnt if that's considered "way too much" lol 500g protein (2000cals) leaves 3000 for some descent carbs n fat....not the worst IMO. I agree with anabolic on allot of the stuff he said..even if he Is a nob.

Get it down ya Stanley


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Just think someone needs to tell the guy how it really is.... who's the worse the guy.... the one who lies to a person tells them they look great when really they look like ****....or the person who gives them honest feedback? -- which may be hurtfull to hear but at least you dont become deluded and end up staying fat/unhealthy or even making things worse.... Which looking at how he now plans to eat is exactly whats gonna happen.....5000kcal a day are u kidding me? Great way to undo the 17lbs fat loss that this guy just achieved....and you call yourself his friends? With friends like that who needs enemy's  And im absolutely right about the protein needs to.... it pains me to see people eat in a way that makes zero sense is expensive and isnt particularly healthy either. You guys all just blindly follow the advice of guys like ausbuilt without questioning it and lookin at what people who disagree have to say on the matter are fools..... his 'theory' on protein requirements/diet is flawed as I've pointed out several times before... yes protein synthesis is increased while taking steroids.....in the sense that the body becomes better at using what you give it.... it doesnt mean tripple or quadruple your protein intake LOL..... Some of you seriously need to post less read/learn more.... knowledge = power.
> 
> And lol at thinking I give a single **** about green/red little dots.....


About the 500g protein diet:



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You guys need to stop thinking these huge guys are doing the same as we are...yes they are, but its all multiplied hugely. They take risks, they dont fear the unknown, they want muscle at any cost. Its more important than health to them...
> 
> Markus Ruhl "i dont bodybuild to be healthy, i do it to have big muscles".
> 
> Kai greene "if i die tonight training, then so be it"...(im not sure he would die from training :lol: , so i can assume he meant bodybuilding in general)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Now isn't this a juicy bit of content lol, not got time to get involved just yet but I will in a couple of hours!! C ya soon


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Now isn't this a juicy bit of content lol, not got time to get involved just yet but I will in a couple of hours!! C ya soon


Class. Gives me time to nip to the shop n get some munchies n beer


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> You guys all just blindly follow the advice of guys like ausbuilt without questioning it and lookin at what people who disagree have to say on the matter are fools..... his 'theory' on protein requirements/diet is flawed as I've pointed out several times before... yes protein synthesis is increased while taking steroids.....in the sense that the body becomes better at using what you give it.... it doesnt mean tripple or quadruple your protein intake LOL..... Some of you seriously need to post less read/learn more.... knowledge = power.


actually, to keep this in perspective, on high doses of AAS, and the use of T3, you significantly increase your protein turnover rate, and 500g/day is a round figure; 2g/lb is probably reasonable for anyone taking AAS in adequate quantities along with T3; the fact is very few take enough gear to make use of it. I've read widely, and came to the conclusion, that with the high doses i"m taking, and the high protein intake, i've transformed in the past 13months, and I got the doses and the protein "theory" from:

http://sorebuttcheeks.blogspot.co.uk/2009/11/professionalmusclecoms-owner-big-wins.html

I've tried his growth principles and his contest prep- best results i've ever had..

I'm not talking of expense, but if the extra protein helps, then why not? No one is talking of quadruple the intake- its common to see recommendations of 1.0-1.5g protein/lb; i go for 2g+.

As for reading more.. refer me to something that outlines the limits of protein turnover rate and absorption....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right im here now lol, this is a project, ive said it a few times to a few people - im not eating pure sh1t, but i do have a tendency to enjoy a weekly pi55 up and i do enjoy a nice meal out and the odd takeaway. Im not a bodybuilder, im not a health freak, im just a guy who enjoys training, wants to get the most out of it (within reason) and am willing to experiment with certain compounds and certain techniques. If i put on 4lbs of muscle and a stone of fat in the next 2 months then so be it lol - not the end of the world, ill just diet again and ill use dnp (and what? bitches) and learn from it for next time.

I have tried a 'lean bulk' by eating just over maintenance and tbh, i wasnt blown away by the results, i got better results from eating crap and taking whey and not really caring about fat gain.

Clearly, i have upset a few people with this - i know how judgemental people can be on this site (although just a handful compared to some of the decent ppl, u all know who u r), which is why i haven't really mentioned much about my gear usage (just in case the dosage police decide i don't fit the correct muscle mass/ body fat ratio from the law of illegal steroid usage 2012 edition :stuart: )

Heres the deal, if u want to see how i get on doing this, feel free to stick around (and maybe even learn something from it, who knows) if not, feel free to stick around too, but dont be arrogant about it as (yes anabolic, aiming this at you) you havent seemed to achieve as much as your ego likes to think you have, maybe i ruffled your feathers with my sarcastic comment in the deadlift thread - whatever, follow me to my journal, attack my project and attack my fat gut pic lol - bothered!!

Anyway, who knows i might not even be on gear, hell i might not even be doing this project, after all it is only the internet


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> I haven't lied to or agreed with what Fatsuff wants to do. I think the diet Ausbuilt brought to light with 500g protein is completely unnecessary. But you just insinuated that we're all deluding him and are bad friends... how, why? For letting a man have free will over his body? *Fatstuff isn't an idiot,* but he does want to try something out, so, what's the problem? Driving a motor bike is hazardous, people still do it every day. There's also a difference between being honest and just sticking your neck into someone's journal, making random statements about what the should and shouldn't do and insulting their intelligence (in red).
> 
> Edit: Sorry for spamming Fatstuff, I'll delete if you like?


Gotta disagree there GS


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 88049
> 
> 
> U mean this orrible looking thing haha


It's a bit stringy-looking. Is that normal?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> It's a bit stringy-looking. Is that normal?


no, dont think so - its a weird looking thing


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> no, dont think so - its a weird looking thing


Stop w*nking to my zyzz threads :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> no, dont think so - its a weird looking thing


Is the other one just the same??

What abour your calves? Are they normal looking or more 'unusual' too?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Is the other one just the same??
> 
> What abour your calves? Are they normal looking or more 'unusual' too?


calves are normal lol 24 inches - is that good? lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

anab0lic said:


> Just think someone needs to tell the guy how it really is.... who's the worse the guy.... the one who lies to a person tells them they look great when really they look like ****....or the person who gives them honest feedback? -- which may be hurtfull to hear but at least you dont become deluded and end up staying fat/unhealthy or even making things worse.... Which looking at how he now plans to eat is exactly whats gonna happen.....5000kcal a day are u kidding me? Great way to undo the 17lbs fat loss that this guy just achieved....and you call yourself his friends? With friends like that who needs enemy's  And im absolutely right about the protein needs to.... it pains me to see people eat in a way that makes zero sense is expensive and isnt particularly healthy either. You guys all just blindly follow the advice of guys like ausbuilt without questioning it and lookin at what people who disagree have to say on the matter are fools..... his 'theory' on protein requirements/diet is flawed as I've pointed out several times before... yes protein synthesis is increased while taking steroids.....in the sense that the body becomes better at using what you give it.... it doesnt mean tripple or quadruple your protein intake LOL..... Some of you seriously need to post less read/learn more.... knowledge = power.
> 
> And lol at thinking I give a single **** about green/red little dots.....


i condone this train of thought and conclude that you are the biggest (well actually skinniest) bellend i have ever come across .

like i said in another thread post some pictures of your own body so we all have something to aim for not that i will be aiming for it as i really do not want to go backwards .

you dont look like you train all you look like you have done is take loads of fat burners and dropped bf% .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> actually, to keep this in perspective, on high doses of AAS, and the use of T3, you significantly increase your protein turnover rate, and 500g/day is a round figure; 2g/lb is probably reasonable for anyone taking AAS in adequate quantities along with T3; the fact is very few take enough gear to make use of it. I've read widely, and came to the conclusion, that with the high doses i"m taking, and the high protein intake, i've transformed in the past 13months, and I got the doses and the protein "theory" from:
> 
> http://sorebuttcheeks.blogspot.co.uk/2009/11/professionalmusclecoms-owner-big-wins.html
> 
> ...


I would also like to point out that Aus has not been the only person to recommend this,many people have gone for 2 or 2.5 g theory,i have watched people gain massive muscle bulk in such a way,so long as the body is in an anabolic state,with pos.nitrogen balance,brought about by decent aas/other use .

It is a big ask in many ways to keep it up for long periods(though i know Aus and many can)so hay it works and i second the motion fully,for all it's worth from a fat old cvnt.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> calves are normal lol 24 inches - is that good? lol


er, really? 24inches?? :lol: Men and measurements ....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nob out challenge Ewen/Annnnobolic


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> er, really? 24inches?? :lol: Men and measurements ....


lol - that's round both of them


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nob out challenge Ewen/Annnnobolic


Thinkin about it nah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Ewen would take some beating:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, I don't even know if that's big or not - they look big


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Thinkin about it nah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Ewen would take some beating:lol:


Behave - that itty bitty thing


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i condone this train of thought and conclude that you are the biggest (well actually skinniest) bellend i have ever come across .
> 
> like i said in another thread post some pictures of your own body so we all have something to aim for not that i will be aiming for it as i really do not want to go backwards .
> 
> you dont look like you train all you look like you have done is take loads of fat burners and dropped bf% .


I think he's been hanging around big rod :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> I think he's been hanging around big rod :whistling:


Big rod is serious beef mate!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I want pics of these 24 inch calves (with tape measure)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I forgot to say trained today but daren't put what I do in case it's wrong !!

Btw ppl - by the time the days up I will have consumed 420g protein. Close enough, tomorrow's a new day


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Big rod is serious beef mate!!


Yeah..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I want pics of these 24 inch calves (with tape measure)


My measure is in cm, so it's 60cm lol, is that big then or are u winding me up?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I forgot to say trained today but daren't put what I do in case it's wrong !!
> 
> Btw ppl - by the time the days up I will have consumed 420g protein. Close enough, tomorrow's a new day


Just drink another shake to hit 500 then you lazy cnut. Do you want this or not??? Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol im at work now, not possible!!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> My measure is in cm, so it's 60cm lol, is that big then or are u winding me up?


PMSL C'mon then! lets see the pics!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> My measure is in cm, so it's 60cm lol, is that big then or are u winding me up?


I thought mine were decent at 17" :crying:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> PMSL C'mon then! lets see the pics!


I'm at work lol - see above ^^^


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe 60 is my quads then pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll check my pc tomorrow lol, I'm not blaggin, if that's silly big then it's my skinny quads lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> My measure is in cm, so it's 60cm lol, is that big then or are u winding me up?


Your calves are not far off my quads...Pic or nomassivecalf


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Your calves are not far off my quads...Pic or nomassivecalf


Id go with nomassivecalves lol prob my skinny quads!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope you've got humoungous mutant calves


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I have got relatively big calves but don't think they are popeye ones lol, think I've made a booboo!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

just picture everyone now measuring their calves

haha

16-19" range I reckon


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> just picture everyone now measuring their calves
> 
> haha
> 
> 16-19" range I reckon


Haha whoops, no way are they 24 then lol, must of been my biceps :rolleye:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> just picture everyone now measuring their calves
> 
> haha
> 
> 16-19" range I reckon


LOL franticly trying to find my measuring tape! Seriously!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

17" here fatmuff 

26" Quads :lol:

2" C0ck !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> 17" here fatmuff
> 
> 26" Quads :lol:
> 
> 2" C0ck !!


Pics or nocock!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Pics or nocock!!!


I'll take noc0ck on this instance


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I bet u take a few cocks!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> 17" here fatmuff
> 
> 26" Quads :lol:
> 
> 2" C0ck !!


i thought your c0ck was about 5 ft 8 ??? lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

24 inch calves fatty fcuk me massive bro !!! get that 500 grams protein in you you will need it at that size... whats your quads about 40 inches ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I bet u take a few cocks!!!


Not as many as your mum, BOOM!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i thought your c0ck was about 5 ft 8 ??? lol


Yep, I'm just one big c0ck pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Yep, I'm just one big c0ck pmsl


yeah a right pr1ck lol !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> yeah a right pr1ck lol !!


Can't deny it can I lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> 24 inch calves fatty fcuk me massive bro !!! get that 500 grams protein in you you will need it at that size... whats your quads about 40 inches ??


24 is prob my gay quads lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 24 is prob my gay quads lol


how can you get them mixed up you cnut !! lol...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

It's prob the diameter of ' the vein '


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> how can you get them mixed up you cnut !! lol...


I have got my measurements on my pc lol, I KNOW something was 60cm and I THOUGHT it was my calves but from what ppl are saying that seems more of a quad measurement, probably my fckin chest pmsl :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I have got my measurements on my pc lol, I KNOW something was 60cm and I THOUGHT it was my calves but from what ppl are saying that seems more of a quad measurement, probably my fckin chest pmsl :lol:


more like your fcukin chin pmsl !!!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

So if you start eating lots of protein, you get mahooosive mutant calves??

Have you noticed any major changes in toe size?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> So if you start eating lots of protein, you get mahooosive mutant calves??
> 
> Have you noticed any major changes in toe size?


his camel toe is a lot more defined pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> So if you start eating lots of protein, you get mahooosive mutant calves??
> 
> Have you noticed any major changes in toe size?


I'll show u mine if u show me yours  haha

Bunch of cnuts


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> It's prob the diameter of ' the vein '


Don't think I missed this pr**k!!

Negged


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I'll show u mine if u show me yours  haha
> 
> Bunch of cnuts


hmm .... *ponders* .... are we talking camel toe pics?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> hmm .... *ponders* .... are we talking camel toe pics?


Of course


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Of course


X 2 lol.. x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the pm Leigh ...... Very nice


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm shy! and I've got no PMs!

LMAO! Not until 13/7


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I'm shy! and I've got no PMs!
> 
> LMAO! Not until 13/7


Must of been flintys camel toe then lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Must of been flintys camel toe then lol


You guys have strange anatomy for men. What with bizarre forearms (correction: just the one), mutant calves and camel toe, I'm starting to have concerns:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I know it's so embarrassing - people laugh at my ten inch penis, vibrating fingers and the fact I can lick my forehead, surely thes are good qualities!!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I know it's so embarrassing - people laugh at my ten inch penis, vibrating fingers and the fact I can lick my forehead, surely thes are good qualities!!


See, now why couldn't you have told me about your finer attributes when I had PMs??

Men! (FFS)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> See, now why couldn't you have told me about your finer attributes when I had PMs??
> 
> Men! (FFS)


I don't like to brag :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I know it's so embarrassing - people laugh at my one inch penis, vibrating eyebrows and the fact I can lick my foot, surely thes are good qualities!![/quote
> 
> :thumb :Edit


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :thumb :Edit


I actually want to see videos of this version!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I actually want to see videos of this version!!!


He has them!!!

Goat and all


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol lobes u silly plum


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol lobes u pilly slum


I know mate xx


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My gut is rotten from 2 days of eating like this, can't stop guffing!!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

lol important question incoming ...

Do the eyebrows vibrate independently of one another or is there a symetry thing going on?

(PS don't want to see the goat dvd ... I'm a good girl:innocent

:whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> lol important question incoming ...
> 
> Do the eyebrows vibrate independently of one another or is there a symetry thing going on?
> 
> ...


They spin too:lol:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

my stomach is gurlgly today. I was really annoyed with the hospital screw up yesterday. I'd eaten Chinese the night before, it being my 'last meal' and all, and hadn't worried about the cals, thinking I was going to have 48 hours of no food. They give you these two cartons of Pre-op drinks, which I drank and didn't think to look at the cals.

Of course, later, home and thinking about food, I was kicking myself that I had two carb-laden drinks of chemical crap, with no clue as to how much was in them.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> my stomach is gurlgly today. I was really annoyed with the hospital screw up yesterday. I'd eaten Chinese the night before, it being my 'last meal' and all, and hadn't worried about the cals, thinking I was going to have 48 hours of no food. They give you these two cartons of Pre-op drinks, which I drank and didn't think to look at the cals.
> 
> Of course, later, home and thinking about food, I was kicking myself that I had two carb-laden drinks of chemical crap, with no clue as to how much was in them.


Leigh weres your camel toe pics ?? I keep checking my mail but nothong yet lol you got right address pmsl xx


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> my stomach is gurlgly today. I was really annoyed with the hospital screw up yesterday. I'd eaten Chinese the night before, it being my 'last meal' and all, and hadn't worried about the cals, thinking I was going to have 48 hours of no food. They give you these two cartons of Pre-op drinks, which I drank and didn't think to look at the cals.
> 
> Of course, later, home and thinking about food, I was kicking myself that I had two carb-laden drinks of chemical crap, with no clue as to how much was in them.


I wouldn't worry too much about what was in them, it's not like they will be a staple in your diet!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

At this time it is ok,not your fault,so forget it!





Observe...


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Leigh weres your camel toe pics ?? I keep checking my mail but nothong yet lol you got right address pmsl xx


You'd be waiting a long time, Flinty ... l I haven't got your email address!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about what was in them, it's not like they will be a staple in your diet!!


I hope they won't! But they wouldn't 'bump' the other woman because she'd already been cancelled twice before! BloodyNHS


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lol Wrong bit here


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> lol Wrong bit here


ly

lol I did wonder, watching the first video. The second one ... yes, there surely is at least two lessons in there, relevant for me right now. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Not sure what the vids about lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Keep checking in here to see if anabolic has had ya in tears again 

U might aswell stuck a nude full frontal as ur avi now mate just reading the last couple pages everyone will know your

- big, bauld, stringy forarm, mutant calves, skinny quad,tubby belly, giant chin, MAHUSIVE vein, camel toed chap named Stanley


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Keep checking in here to see if anabolic has had ya in tears again
> 
> U might aswell stuck a nude full frontal as ur avi now mate just reading the last couple pages everyone will know your
> 
> - big, bauld, stringy forarm, mutant calves, skinny quad,tubby belly, giant chin, MAHUSIVE vein, camel toed chap named Stanley


Can still pull though  no problems there!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Just had some bird come to the door doing the old charity thing, well she drew me in with pictures of a kid with a tube in it's nose (I'm a sucker for ill kids since becoming a dad lol)
> 
> Wasnt requesting any money, just some details.
> 
> ...


So I see mate PMSL!!! X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> So I see mate PMSL!!! X


Haha, my mrs came back literally 10 mins after she left!! Not that I would of done anything anyway lol!!

I have never done too bad with birds for a fatty


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Haha, my mrs came back literally 10 mins after she left!! Not that I would of done anything anyway lol!!
> 
> I have never done too bad with birds for a fatty


10mins!!?? Once woulda still counted bud lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcuk that, i like to dine on the vag for at least 15 mins first


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Fcuk that, i like to dine on the vag for at least 15 mins first


Is it wrong to rep you for that?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Of course not!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Hahaha..well, when ur ugly u gotta do the dirty work I suppose


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hahaha..well, when ur ugly u gotta do the dirty work I suppose


Ahhh the rewards are great though, I'm sure Fatstuff will testify:devil2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Is it wrong to rep you for that?


Hard to come by a man of fatstuffs dedication to fine dining ? LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I enjoy munching it, I also enjoy making a woman squirm and twitch. You get very proficient at cunnilingus when you suffer from mild PE haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You need a PE teacher


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I enjoy munching it, I also enjoy making a woman squirm and twitch. You get very proficient at cunnilingus when you suffer from mild PE haha


Lol Been there bud haha. Think the only time i stay down on the vag for so long tho is if I had a few too many pints and was buying time to get the little man fired up Haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Lol Been there bud haha. Think the only time i stay down on the vag for so long tho is if I had a few too many pints and was buying time to get the little man fired up Haha


I honestly enjoy it - could do it for ages, i got 2 ways of doing it. To please the woman or to please myself, if I please myself I just lap away like there's no tomorrow (not the best for the bird but turns me on haha)


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol see the truth comes out if you hang around long enough. I do know the PE thing to be a genuine reason for guys to be so good at it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You need a PE teacher


That's a poor joke lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I honestly enjoy it - could do it for ages, i got 2 ways of doing it. To please the woman or to please myself, if I please myself I just lap away like there's no tomorrow (not the best for the bird but turns me on haha)


Bloody well spare a thought for the single and sex-starved, will you?? You are not helping me here!! I'm going to have to leave your journal if this continues.(or maybe stay and secretly enjoy)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Lol see the truth comes out if you hang around long enough. I do know the PE thing to be a genuine reason for guys to be so good at it.


Aye, not really a massive problem - I can last a good 5 mins


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Bloody well spare a thought for the single and sex-starved, will you?? You are not helping me here!! I'm going to have to leave your journal if this continues.(or maybe stay and secretly enjoy)


I may not be single but I'm relatively sex starved lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> You need a PE teacher


I've had more than one person on here, ask for intimate direction regarding giving pleasure of this sort to women.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sh!t just got serious, orgy in fatstuffs journal? Pics in  I'll go first...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, I can flirt freely on here. My mrs don't really even know I use this site - how fcuked up is that


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I speak 3 languages. Does that make me a cunning linguist?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> had to delete, for obvious reasons.


??


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

How come she doesn't know? What does she think you're doing on the pc?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I speak 3 languages. Does that make me a cunning linguist?


If u don't tell people that u speak them so that u can eavesdrop, then u will be cunning


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> How come she doesn't know? What does she think you're doing on the pc?


Storing his vein measurements


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Storing his vein measurements


which he then promptly forgets!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> How come she doesn't know? What does she think you're doing on the pc?


Because she's nuts and would think I'm doing something dodgy , I am on my phone at work lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Storing his vein measurements


Bell end lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Because she's nuts and would think I'm doing something dodgy , I am on my phone at work lol


Ahh I see! I can understand why she might think you were doing something dodgy. Many on here are up to something dodgy lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Ahh I see! I can understand why she might think you were doing something dodgy. Many on here are up to something dodgy lol


They certainly are lol, it's an easy place for dodginess to occur!!!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I know that now. Too bloody naive. Don't quote me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dunno what u mean, u bunch if dodgy cvnts


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I know that now. I'm too bloody naive. dont quote me!


Naivety in a woman is a good quality. Usually means they aren't a paranoid schizo


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Naivety in a woman is a good quality. Usually means they aren't a paranoid schizo


I think by the more cynical, it's interpreted as implausible therefore impossible.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I think by the more cynical, it's interpreted as implausible therefore impossible.


It's implausible to find a woman who's not a paranoid schizophrenic?!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> It's implausible to find a woman who's not a paranoid schizophrenic?!


haha quite possibly. No, more a woman who's genuinely naive when it comes to men/relationships. How on earth did I make it to my age and not wise up?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

On that note, I should probably head to bed. Have to work in the morning.

Thanks for letting me invade your journal. Have a good night.

I'll be back

Soon ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> haha quite possibly. No, more a woman who's genuinely naive when it comes to men/relationships. How on earth did I make it to my age and not wise up?


Your emotions fcuk with your sensible train of thought, happens to everybody, myself included. Emotional vs rational thinking, emotions win every time! Just the way it is with most people, I don't doubt that there are exceptions to the rule but not from my experience.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Goodnight Leigh - it's been fun lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Goodnight, Fatstuff (I hate calling you that!) I've enjoyed hanging out too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Not sure what the vids about lol


Lions


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bless my mrs lol - she's not consistent with it but when she's in a good mood shes helpful


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, I can flirt freely on here. My mrs don't really even know I use this site - how fcuked up is that


My missus reads my posts on a daily basis, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Bless my mrs lol - she's not consistent with it but when she's in a good mood shes helpful
> 
> View attachment 88221


Must admit my missus prepares all my food everyday


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> Must admit my missus prepares all my food everyday


That's good mate, my mrs prepares about 50% of my food, it's a giant help when she does tbh - I'm not the most organised.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> That's good mate, my mrs prepares about 50% of my food, it's a giant help when she does tbh - I'm not the most organised.


7

that's probably because your 75% off the time in the gym right?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

strongmanmatt said:


> 7
> 
> that's probably because your 75% off the time in the gym right?


ha i wish!! lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You mean this guy:lol:http://www.blackbeltmag.com/daily/martial-arts-fitness/martial-arts-nutrition/ufc-fighter-frank-mir%E2%80%99s-mma-diet-and-training-exercises/


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

anab0lic said:


> You see the guy in the picture below.... I have more muscle mass than that
> 
> View attachment 88234


Pics or It's bs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Anabolic, I actually agree with most of what u have said in that last post, I even agree that I look sh1t!!

However..... few issues, I don't eat how u perceive that I eat, I do joke about being a regular at kfc and that but u seem to have got it in your head that I am constantly shovelling sh1t down my throat but I can't be ar5ed to explain the actual reality of it!

I also don't believe u have more muscle than the guy in the pic otherwise u would of just posted a pic of yourself up as opposed to a (not particularly large) lean bicep.

Granted u got sh1t genetics, haven't we all lol!! One thing I have noticed about u is that u seem to have some form of delusions of grandeur and a god complex. Maybe if u followed my 5k diet u would improve  - your way is not necessarily the best way all the time.

I will continue with this over the next 2 months, if its sh1t then so be it!! I got another 40 odd years worth of of experimenting till I find something that does work!

Peace


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL...oh my.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

anab0lic said:


> @biglbs
> 
> You think training MMA puts a significant amount of muscle mass on you? The kind of training they do isnt geared towards that what so ever, you'd be lucky to see a gain of 5lbs muscle mass if you trained that way for your entire life.
> 
> The guy has said in several interviews he doesnt lift weights.... (apart from when he felt he needed more size to get bigger to deal with brock Lesnar...but like i said he must have picked a bad trainer he mostly got fatter) do you want me to find the interview for you and make you look even more stupid?


Yes.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> Its the illusion of getting leaner, you look bigger in pictures when you lean out... MUCH BIGGER... i could show you so many examples of this lol....
> 
> here's a couple, keep in mind no extra muscle has been gained in the afters vs the befores:
> 
> ...


Agree totally - the old adage - to look like u have gained a stone, lose a stone!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


>


LOL


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

anab0lic said:


> @biglbs
> 
> You think training MMA puts a significant amount of muscle mass on you? The kind of training they do isnt geared towards that what so ever, you'd be lucky to see a gain of 5lbs muscle mass if you trained that way for your entire life.
> 
> The guy has said in several interviews he doesnt lift weights.... (apart from when he felt he needed more size to get bigger to deal with brock Lesnar...but like i said he must have picked a bad trainer he mostly got fatter) do you want me to find the interview for you and make you look even more stupid?


Just reading about him there,he focuses on resistance training:confused1:Cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

So what are your stats/current lifts etc anabolic? Just so I have a some idea of what I can achieve with my average genetics once at my absolute peak like yourself? Have u ever been the cause of a serious accident due to them turning to keep you in sight?

......can u take me under ur wing?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fat said:


>


But,but...............edit as fatty journal,sorry fatty


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I shall start a thread,so fatty's journal does not get spamed by hate for you,then you can argue it out a?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> nice try.
> 
> You'll find it either here:
> 
> ...


So arrogant....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Things are heating up in here lol

How r u fatstuff?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Things are heating up in here lol
> 
> How r u fatstuff?


Lol - tell me about it!! Fun though 

U come here to kick some ass?

U ok?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol - tell me about it!! Fun though
> 
> U come here to kick some ass?
> 
> U ok?


No I'm a nice girl fatstuff lol.

I'm ok apart from killing my back from just being a complete idiot in the gym today, but it's ok because Leeds has been more stupid than me before lol.

Are u ok? What's this debate about then? I can't b ****d reading back lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> No I'm a nice girl fatstuff lol.
> 
> I'm ok apart from killing my back from just being a complete idiot in the gym today, but it's ok because Leeds has been more stupid than me before lol.
> 
> Are u ok? What's this debate about then? I can't b ****d reading back lol


I'm having a small bulking project involving lots of calories, lots of protein and *ahem* some gear! But anabolic (although I actually do believe he's got some knowledge) is arrogantly telling me what I should do and calling everyone dumb for questioning him, although there is some merit to some of his posts, I don't believe he knows as much as his ego suggests.

But me being the polite and articulate gentleman that I am, have had a nice debate with him rather than slaggin him and tellin him to go sling it.

I think the others are less patient than me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm having a small bulking project involving lots of calories, lots of protein and *ahem* some gear! But anabolic (although I actually do believe he's got some knowledge) is arrogantly telling me what I should do and calling everyone dumb for questioning him, although there is some merit to some of his posts, I don't believe he knows as much as his ego suggests.
> 
> But me being the polite and articulate gentleman that I am, have had a nice debate with him rather than slaggin him and tellin him to go sling it.
> 
> I think the others are less patient than me


It's my TrT MATE:laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> One last post, then I'm going to the gym.
> 
> If you do decide to get lean (and I really think you should) one of the biggest headfcuks is even though you'll start looking bigger in pictures and naked in the mirror (once you start getting lean enough).... you'll actually start looking and feeling smaller in clothes because you'll be losing that layer of padding that sits on top of the muscle and makes you fill out your clothes and appear bulkier. The solution? It sucks, but you pretty much need to buy a whole new wardrobe of smaller clothes that fit more tightly on you.
> 
> ...


I'm not planning on never getting lean lol!! But I'm sticking with what I originally planned rather than chopping and changing, if u don't pop in - I'll let u know the results, maybe we can have a chat about getting some size on u  pmsl. C ya later have a good sesh!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What is the point in being super lean when you are tiny like you Anabullsh1t. You just look like skeletor. I'll be He-Man thanks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> What is the point in being super lean when you are tiny like you Anabullsh1t. You just look like skeletor. I'll be He-Man thanks


He man in a thong lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmmm yeah not as good as my journal lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cock in a sock


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Are you all being good in here?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmmm yeah not as good as my journal lol


Diet, training and gear debates vs Kay and her men 

Ok u win


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Cock in a sock


Another of ur posts that has eluded me lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Are you all being good in here?


Of course


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey I do training and dieting too eff u fatstuff it's not all about men have u not seen my feeling sorry for myself posts in there today, I needed the guys I was very upset lol. Infact I was and looking back to this morning in how much of a mood I was in is actually quite rediculous lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hey I do training and dieting too eff u fatstuff it's not all about men have u not seen my feeling sorry for myself posts in there today, I needed the guys I was very upset lol. Infact I was and looking back to this morning in how much of a mood I was in is actually quite rediculous lol


No lol, if I go in your journal I just get on with the chatting - I never catch up, haven't got time  . What's up anyway?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> No lol, if I go in your journal I just get on with the chatting - I never catch up, haven't got time  . What's up anyway?


Lol just a training session that went very wrong lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Anabolic cvnt!=Cock in a sock_training!

come on man! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TheBob said:


> Do u talk about training or just weird fetishes


Bobbing about


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Do u talk about training or just weird fetishes


Everything in this journal - biglbs - god knows what he's talkin about


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TheBob said:


> What about soap on a rope


This cvnt won't get it?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

See


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> See


?

Lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I will


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Totally lost now, u r all weird


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TheBob said:


> Do you know what your getting into


No what am I doing lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> No what am I doing lol


You do make me giggle, lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained today - bare bones again (on nights lol)

Squat

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

65kg x 7

85kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

These felt good - feeling better now I'm eating again 

Overhead press (full ROM)

20kg x 15

20kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 3

50kg x 3

50kg x 3

I push pressed the last 3 and it felt good!! I have had to drop single arm DB press as it gave my shoulder gyp all the next day! If these feel ok tomorrow, I might stick at these and start moving some weight - fingers crossed!!

Token stretching (really was a token effort lol!)

Hope alls well


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just to pi55 off the haters!!

Macros by the end of today!!!

Kcals - 5086

Fat - 140g

Carbs - 539g

Protein - 438g


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Just to pi55 off the haters!!
> 
> Macros by the end of today!!!
> 
> ...


Cals are way too high. You're just gonna get even fatter.

Why so much protein. You won't process anywhere near that amount you fcukin idiot


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Just to pi55 off the haters!!
> 
> Macros by the end of today!!!
> 
> ...


LOL nic mate, you need all them cals lifting them fcukin massive weights broheim lol XX:whistling:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Just to pi55 off the haters!!
> 
> Macros by the end of today!!!
> 
> ...


Haterz gonna hate no matter what you do.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> LOL nic mate, you need all them cals lifting them fcukin massive weights broheim lol XX:whistling:


You'll see when I'm sick hench and ting


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Cals are way too high. You're just gonna get even fatter.
> 
> Why so much protein. You won't process anywhere near that amount you fcukin idiot


Tassabolic!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Haterz gonna hate no matter what you do.


See the above posts :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dude, what did you do for your shoulder inflexibility


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> You'll see when I'm sick hench and ting


your fcukin sick alright !!! X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Btw - these are all clean apart from a Yorkshire pudding and 2 cans of energy drink lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Dude, what did you do for your shoulder inflexibility


I still stretch it out - lats mainly and chest, they are still sh1t, just better than before


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> your fcukin sick alright !!! X


I feel fcukin sick lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Fat stuff are you fat ?


his chin is !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Fat stuff are you fat ?


Yes mate, nxt question lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Hmmm guess you like your grub them
> 
> Dont eat 5k of calories haha


Have u not been following very closely? Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Haterz gonna hate no matter what you do.


Are you related to 'Nidge'? :lol:


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

How long are you planning on following this bulk for?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

n1ckage said:


> How long are you planning on following this bulk for?


After 4 weeks I'm going to take my measurements again and decide from there lol - hopefully it's not all belly - I am on cycle too btw so it's an 'assisted' project!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

5K cals and maybe your calves will be 24" in four weeks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> 5K cals and maybe your calves will be 24" in four weeks


Fcuk off u knob jockey, was an honest mistake!!! Lol


----------



## n1ckage (Apr 17, 2012)

Good luck mate should get some good gains


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck GettingFatterStuff I'm watching keenly ;-)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck GettingFatterStuff I'm watching keenly ;-)


Cheers gingerfatben!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> After 4 weeks I'm going to take my measurements again and decide from there lol - hopefully it's not all belly - I am on cycle too btw so it's an 'assisted' project!


you do realise your supposed to pick them weight things up at the gym dont you fatstuff ??? :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you do realise your supposed to pick them weight things up at the gym dont you fatstuff ??? :whistling:


oooooooohhhhhhhhhh, everyone says its all about gear and diet though, fcuk that then


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well ppl, just thought id let u know how im getting on with a protein supplement which i have bought in the fight against skinnyness and mediocrity

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/sports-supplements-protein-optimum-health-fruity-whey-isolate-908g

Its actually a decent product, bit on the pricey side but tastes like squash and goes down easy peasy - definitely worth it if u got the pennies


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Are you related to 'Nidge'? :lol:


Who's nidge ? : S


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Food fail today, by end of day I will have eaten the amount below, I feel stuffed today, think it's catching up on me lol! Tomorrows a new day and no work for a week - chicken breast and beef taken out of freezer to defrost.

3366 cals

115g fat

208g carbs

340g protein


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why ain't you going for 500g??????


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fat said:


> Why ain't you going for 500g??????


Because he's a Nancy destined to be skinny for ever ;-)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Because he's a Nancy destined to be skinny for ever ;-)


Yep, ur right, get slated for eating too many cals. Slated for eating not enough - w4nkers


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Yep, ur right, get slated for eating too many cals. Slated for eating not enough - w4nkers


Pmsl I'm behind you mate. It's your call and if you don't try you will never know.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl I'm behind you mate. It's your call and if you don't try you will never know.


I know mate, I'm doing it don't worry, I will probably slam a shake with some wms and evoo In before bed, bump it up a bit!! either that or get some pork scratchings from the machine pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I know mate, I'm doing it don't worry, I will probably slam a shake with some wms and evoo In before bed, bump it up a bit!! either that or get some pork scratchings from the machine pmsl


Hahaha scratchings ftw!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahaha scratchings ftw!!


 Woah, steady there, might get the 'clean food' brigade in!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Woah, steady there, might get the 'clean food' brigade in!!


Dip them in lager to wash the salt off pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Dip them in lager to wash the salt off pmsl


Can't I'm at work lol, I'm going to do the shake thing or pint of milk before bed.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol someone in another thread is on about taking slin, he's already on 2g test and 1g tren. Everyone's telling him to eat more and someone even said 6000 cals haha - am I not allowed because I'm a chubster but because hes thin he's allowed, this forum makes me giggle


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol someone in another thread is on about taking slin, he's already on 2g test and 1g tren. Everyone's telling him to eat more and someone even said 6000 cals haha - am I not allowed because I'm a chubster but because hes thin he's allowed, this forum makes me giggle


Slin doesn't have to make ya fat fats lol.

Just a case of getting the balance right


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol someone in another thread is on about taking slin, he's already on 2g test and 1g tren. Everyone's telling him to eat more and someone even said 6000 cals haha - am I not allowed because I'm a chubster but because hes thin he's allowed, this forum makes me giggle


Is it macuk?? Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> Slin doesn't have to make ya fat fats lol.
> 
> Just a case of getting the balance right


U misunderstand me, I've got grief for the high cal diet not slin haha. Fcuk ne some Cnut will have kittens if I use slin!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Is it macuk?? Lol


No lol - 'am I ready for slin' is thread title lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> U misunderstand me, I've got grief for the high cal diet not slin haha. Fcuk ne some Cnut will have kittens if I use slin!!


 My bad lol.

I'll jab some slin in my fat belly for ya then lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> My bad lol.
> 
> I'll jab some slin in my fat belly for ya then lol


Lol I might soon, I got a flexpen ready loaded with 300iu  , I'm just not ready to use it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol I might soon, I got a flexpen ready loaded with 300iu  , I'm just not ready to use it


Give it a spin when you're ready. It's the difference maker for adding mass from what I've read.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Give it a spin when you're ready. It's the difference maker for adding mass from what I've read.


still got plenty to learn about it mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained today

Deadlift (back felt little bit gay so warmed up lots)

20kg x 15

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

110kg x 6

150kg x 1/2 lol - back went bit funny so called it a day!

Plan changed @ this point due to back, was going to do t-bar row but thought better of it

Reverse hyper

3x15 - no added weight

This loosened my back up nicely, just gave me a mean pump! Will do this regularly I think, felt good on my back!

Chin ups (warmed up with pull downs)

6+2 negatives

5+1 negative

4+1 negative

One arm DB row

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

40kg x 7

40kg x 6

Face pulls and rotor cuff db work alternating between both.

Not bad considering on 4 hours kip coming off nights and back playing up.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

big drop in weight there mate...did i not see 180kg pull the other day? how far u off 500g today then lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> big drop in weight there mate...did i not see 180kg pull the other day? how far u off 500g today then lol


Yes mate I did get 180, think my backs giving me some jip - getting on now aren't I lol

327g so far today lol, doing well, I'll pi55 it today


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Quadruple cheeseburger .... And what bitches


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Quadruple cheeseburger .... And what bitches
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 88614


And you're gay that's what, mine was better....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> And you're gay that's what, mine was better....
> 
> View attachment 88621


haha, thats just my pre workout snack lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained BIG AND HEAVY COMPOUNDS 250 kg SQUATS and 300kg DEADLIFTS THE WORKS!!

Not really - went and had a little arms session with my mates at my old gym. Done some CGBP, rack lockouts, skull crushers, BB curl, DB curl finished off with cable curl and rope push downs to get the blood flowing and to get a little pump for the mirror. Was enjoyable and ive put on 4kg - im guessing mainly water weight and glycogen replenishment, but who knows, could be the start of FATTERstuff!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Trained BIG AND HEAVY COMPOUNDS 250 kg SQUATS and 300kg DEADLIFTS THE WORKS!!
> 
> Not really - went and had a little arms session with my mates at my old gym. Done some CGBP, rack lockouts, skull crushers, BB curl, DB curl finished off with cable curl and rope push downs to get the blood flowing and to get a little pump for the mirror. Was enjoyable and ive put on 4kg - im guessing mainly water weight and glycogen replenishment, but who knows, could be the start of FATTERstuff!!


Lol, well as long as you enjoyed it bud.

Gay session though ;-)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, well as long as you enjoyed it bud.
> 
> Gay session though ;-)


proper gay session lol, was more of a catch up and social thing really. TBF it was plenty of volume and plenty of pump and a little pose down in the mirror, wouldnt dare do that at griffs gym haha. You cant get near the mirror at griffs gym sometimes as theres one mirror and all the skinnies are trying to get in it


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> proper gay session lol, was more of a catch up and social thing really. TBF it was plenty of volume and plenty of pump and a little pose down in the mirror, wouldnt dare do that at griffs gym haha. You cant get near the mirror at griffs gym sometimes as theres one mirror and all the skinnies are trying to get in it


Yeah u fukers that do all that gay **** dragged my session today, and they say girls are bad for gossiping!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Trained BIG AND HEAVY COMPOUNDS 250 kg SQUATS and 300kg DEADLIFTS THE WORKS!!
> 
> Not really - went and had a little arms session with my mates at my old gym. Done some CGBP, rack lockouts, skull crushers, BB curl, DB curl finished off with cable curl and rope push downs to get the blood flowing and to get a little pump for the mirror. Was enjoyable and ive put on 4kg - im guessing mainly water weight and glycogen replenishment, but who knows, could be the start of FATTERstuff!!


yes just as we thought, w4nky workouts and just getting fat.. thanks for proving us all right fatpuff pmsl X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u started jabbing again yet?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

3rd jab tomorrow jan! Getting spotty and horny this week lol.

Flinty - go and spam your own journal 

Kay - u know u love a good pose down


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained today

Squats

25kg x 10

25kg x 8

45kg x 6

65kg x 5

85kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

Reverse hyper no weight 2 x 10

OHP

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

40kg x 7

50kg x 5

50kg x 3 (bashed my chin lol , yeah go on it's open for mockery lol)

50kg x 5

Decline bench

40kg x 12

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Triceps felt a bit fooked from yesterday!!

Few beers with an old friend tonight should be nice


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Trained today
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


tbf it takes some missing...

3rd jab eh, im a spotty horny cvnt just now too....fancy meeting up ? lol. long esters this cycle mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbf it takes some missing...
> 
> 3rd jab eh, im a spotty horny cvnt just now too....fancy meeting up ? lol. long esters this cycle mate?


obvious pi55 take :yawn:

test 500 m8


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 3rd jab tomorrow jan! Getting spotty and horny this week lol.
> 
> Flinty - go and spam your own journal
> 
> Kay - u know u love a good pose down


I dont need to every cnut else does that.. and your journal needs the attention pmsl X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i dont understand your routine though mate seriously what is it all about ??? im not knocking it, just wondering if its something you are sticking to or is it training on a whim ??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

thought ud still be abit fragile from anabolic's heart felt opinions :crying: .....ill not let consideration of ur feelings get in the way of my banterage from now on.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i dont understand your routine though mate seriously what is it all about ??? im not knocking it, just wondering if its something you are sticking to or is it training on a whim ??


Basically compounds but training around my dodgy shoulder, more full body as opposed to your average 'split' - everything gets trained in a cycle, griff had me doing deadlifts squats, ohp, bench, t bar row and shrugs basically adding other stuff as accessory work as and when i pleased - ive just swapped out bench for decline as it give my shoulder less jip.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> thought ud still be abit fragile from anabolic's heart felt opinions :crying: .....ill not let consideration of ur feelings get in the way of my banterage from now on.....


nah, made of rubber me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> nah, made of flubber me


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hahaha scratchings ftw!!


Oh yeah, just had a bag for lunch....not sure how long my teeth are gonna last though! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Oh yeah, just had a bag for lunch....not sure how long my teeth are gonna last though! :lol:


fcukin scratchings for lunch.. you have the life o fcukin riley dont ya lol X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Oh yeah, just had a bag for lunch....not sure how long my teeth are gonna last though! :lol:


36g protein in an 80g bag :rolleye: - not keen on the salt content though


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> fcukin scratchings for lunch.. you have the life o fcukin riley dont ya lol X


Pffft - hardly - too lazy to go to Sainsbury's and get the ready cooked chicken pieces :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> 36g protein in an 80g bag :rolleye: - not keen on the salt content though


Just drink more water - it'll be fine. Salt isn't as bad for you as it's made out to be...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 36g protein in an 80g bag :rolleye: - not keen on the salt content though


where it should have salt contenet at the side it just says "dont fcukin ask"


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Trained today
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


I did this when I first started doing the clean and jerk. Was right at the beginning of my session and I thought I might have broken my jaw. It didn't hurt, but only because of how hard I hit it, I think shock took over. Was alright though, I just made sure I didn't do it again, lol.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How's it fatmuff?

Reached 10Kg on kickbacks yet bro ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I did this when I first started doing the clean and jerk. Was right at the beginning of my session and I thought I might have broken my jaw. It didn't hurt, but only because of how hard I hit it, I think shock took over. Was alright though, I just made sure I didn't do it again, lol.


I think I chipped my tooth slightly!!

Lol

Foods been a bit on the light side today have only eaten 1600 cals so far, just making a steak and ale pie! Haven't made it for over a year and it is delicious!! Will take pics when it's done!! Doing 2 big pies, one for me and one for mrs and the boy lol (I'll prob have their leftovers too haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> How's it fatmuff?
> 
> Reached 10Kg on kickbacks yet bro ?


8.5 @ the mo :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good progress


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Actually the mirror is something that makes me feel para in the gym! I feel much better staring at a wall!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Actually the mirror is something that makes me feel para in the gym! I feel much better staring at a wall!


I bet u get ur pose on at home  lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pie


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Pie
> 
> View attachment 88791


Did you make the pastry?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Actually the mirror is something that makes me feel para in the gym! I feel much better staring at a wall!


PMSL the wall is more your speed of thought though chick lol X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Pie
> 
> View attachment 88791


did you stick your winkle in it cos you saw it on a film ???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Did you make the pastry?


yeah, want the recipe?

step 1- take pastry block out of freezer

step 2- defrost

step 3- roll it out to size


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah, want the recipe?
> 
> step 1- take pastry block out of freezer
> 
> ...


Damn, you should tryout for a place on Master Chef.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> PMSL the wall is more your speed of thought though chick lol X


Thanks flinty. Very kind opinion of yours  Cnut lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Thanks flinty. Very kind opinion of yours  Cnut lol


Anytime babe X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Damn, you should tryout for a place on Master Chef.


LOL, i know mate, serously though puff pastry really isnt worth the effort is it


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, i know mate, serously though puff pastry really isnt worth the effort is it


Dunno mate. Don't know how to make it. But I have heard it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Anytime babe X


I know where to come if I'm ever feeling down and want another kick in the teeth that's for sure lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I know where to come if I'm ever feeling down and want another kick in the teeth that's for sure lol


Another ???? im sure i have never kicked you in your teeth babe !!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Another ???? im sure i have never kicked you in your teeth babe !!!


I get the feeling u don't like me very much that's all  maybe im being silly


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Whats the macros for the pie?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I get the feeling u don't like me very much that's all  maybe im being silly


whats this drama doing in my journal? lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Whats the macros for the pie?


800g beef, one bottle of ale and 250 g pastry in whole pie, u tell me


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I get the feeling u don't like me very much that's all  maybe im being silly


you must remind me of a ex pmsl...

i have no feeling for you either way chick so dont think that i dont like you X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 800g beef, one bottle of ale and 250 g pastry in whole pie, u tell me


Fat cvnt heaven


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Fat cvnt heaven


Nah, fat Cnut heaven would of had some chips with it lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

No doubt ya did have mate lol. Plan today?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Had my lad all morning, done really well food wise today, gyms closed now so won't be partaking in any of that, got an event tonight but not drinking as I want to be able to train tomorrow.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Not watching the Haye fight?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Not watching the Haye fight?


Nope, otherwise I'll end up getting tw4tted lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

have a good evening fatstuff , hope you stay true to yourself X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gym this morning.

Deadlifts

20kg x 20

70kg x 15

110kg x 8

130kg x 7

150kg x 6

160kg x 5

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

Reverse hyper no weight again.

Block deadlifts

My first try at these, I was pretty sure they were meant to be easier than normal deads, didn't feel it. Felt awkward tbh

160kg x 1 (felt awkward so dropped it)

110kg x 7

110kg x 7

90kg x 10

Not sure whether I was doing these right, I'll have to have a chat with griff and have a butchers on YouTube!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Niiiice deadlift session. I miss them  gonna google block DL's myself!! Xx


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Niiiice deadlift session. I miss them  gonna google block DL's myself!! Xx


How come u have dropped them?? Injury?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work stan!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> How come u have dropped them?? Injury?


Yes - pathetically weak lower back. Its given up on me twice now (during deads) - Currently including some core work into my routine to strengthen it. I will deadlift again if it kills me!! xx


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Gym this morning.
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


Found ye

Good stuff m8 :thumbup1:

These box things ......I just call them partials due to not having blocks LOL ...lift from floor then go down to just below knees for whatever reps then finish on floor ....but do them with my trapbar .


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Yes - pathetically weak lower back. Its given up on me twice now (during deads) - Currently including some core work into my routine to strengthen it. I will deadlift again if it kills me!! xx


Do them with a very light weight RX and build up very slowly giving your back a chance to adapt and strengthen


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Replicator said:


> Do them with a very light weight RX and build up very slowly giving your back a chance to adapt and strengthen


Will do. I'm going to try and squat again this week - call me a loser but I'm v excited!! Gonna squat light, just get the movement back... The last thing I want to do is become scared of them - if I leave it much longer, I reckon that will happen xx


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Found ye
> 
> Good stuff m8 :thumbup1:
> 
> These box things ......I just call them partials due to not having blocks LOL ...lift from floor then go down to just below knees for whatever reps then finish on floor ....but do them with my trapbar .


I was under the impression u could lift heavier with them, help your cns adapt to moving bigger weights, but it honestly felt harder lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Will do. I'm going to try and squat again this week - call me a loser but I'm v excited!! Gonna squat light, just get the movement back... The last thing I want to do is become scared of them - if I leave it much longer, I reckon that will happen xx


Do u use a belt ?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I was under the impression u could lift heavier with them, help your cns adapt to moving bigger weights, but it honestly felt harder lol


I can't do rack pulls stan, find them very awkward and feel like they are going to cause me an injury.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Do u use a belt ?


No. I invested in a big thick PL belt when I first started training... But it doesn't fit my shape. No matter how tight it is, it always slips up. Was going to look at the material Velcro belts to see if they stay in place better xx


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> No. I invested in a big thick PL belt when I first started training... But it doesn't fit my shape. No matter how tight it is, it always slips up. Was going to look at the material Velcro belts to see if they stay in place better xx


I don't use one yet, I think it will help with my squats, don't think I'll use it for deads though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I can't do rack pulls stan, find them very awkward and feel like they are going to cause me an injury.


Yeah that is kinda how it felt tbh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I tried rack pulls once. Managed to seesaw the weights off the end ans smash all the mirrors in my gym


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> I don't use one yet, I think it will help with my squats, don't think I'll use it for deads though


It will help for sure xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how's the PIP fester?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning cnut x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> how's the PIP fester?


its long and wide, slightly less painful today - good sign??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Morning cnut x


morning pr**k


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Love you soooo much x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> its long and wide, slightly less painful today - good sign??


obviously lol... still just as swollen? mine is still abit tender and like iv had some synthol in 1 ass cheek lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> obviously lol... still just as swollen? mine is still abit tender and like iv had some synthol in 1 ass cheek lol


still just as swollen but its not bothering me as much, would be well pi55ed off if it was on my ass! i like sitting down.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mate i sit on my ass all day! it's upper ass though so i cant slouch lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL

have had a power shake this morning and finding myself feeling sluggish! need to get motivated, get to the gym and go and get a new door and fit that!! still just sitting in my boxers though on the laptop!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

not far off haha, right im off got some training to do lol, catch u later


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Training

OHP

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

40kg x 7

50kg x 5

50kg x 5

50kg x 3

Decline bench

20kg x 15

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 5

Rotator cuff work and facepulls

Addicted to these bloody 42g protein shots in the gym, griff will be a rich man if I keep buying these fcuking things. Piece of pi55 to go down though lol

I've had 2200kcal and 200g protein already today and feeling peckish - think today will be a good food day


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i have to say im liking the simplicity of your workouts mate .... good work, not bad weights too X


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You do the cuff stuff first right ?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Addicted to these bloody 42g protein shots in the gym, griff will be a rich man if I keep buying these fcuking things. Piece of pi55 to go down though lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> You do the cuff stuff first right ?


no mate, i do it at the end of the workout. Its for strengthening the ickle muscles as opposed to loosening up, I do warm up quite a bit dynamically before pressing overhead, give my arms a good swing around and hence why i do highish volume empty bar pressing


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Training
> 
> OHP
> 
> ...


u that hench already u cant lift ur arms too tip a couple scoops of whey into your fukin shaker !? lol. how many times you in the gym a week mate? x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> u that hench already u cant lift ur arms too tip a couple scoops of whey into your fukin shaker !? lol. how many times you in the gym a week mate? x


It depends what im working mate, I am off at the mo that's why I'm going so often. When I am at work it's back to back 12 hr shifts with the odd day off for nearly 3 weeks straight then I have a week off. I only go max 3 x a week when working, sometimes less.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


>


How much for a box of 12 griff? lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatmuff. You are paying Mr Griff for his protein shots ?!!! :blowme:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Fatmuff. You are paying Mr Griff for his protein shots ?!!! :blowme:


I'm so hennie my protien shots are considered a controlled substance.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> How much for a box of 12 griff? lol


I'll have a word with the supplier for you!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> I'll have a word with the supplier for you!


  what a gent


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Fatmuff. You are paying Mr Griff for his protein shots ?!!! :blowme:


u can buy mine if u want


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Had a cheeky little social session again with my mate at the other gym.

Pull downs - worked up to 3/4 of stack for 3x10

Straight arm lat isolation pull downs

3 x 12 relatively light weight

T bar row

25 x 10

45 x 10

65 x 8

Ez bar row supinated grip

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Seated row

Worked up to nearly whole stack and done 5 second negatives for last few reps on working sets.

This is how i used to train and tbh it looks like more than what I usually do but it's just easier and in fact takes less time. It's good if u like a pump. lol but I'm definitely achieving more since not training like this, but it's alright for old times sake!

Have eaten like a true warrior today, my pwo meal contained 175g protein, granted half that was a shake lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

For anyone whos interested, my cals havent quite been hitting 5k, ive been getting around 4-4.5k and always over 400g protein. For me to effectively hit 5k constantly would require being a bit dirtier, just for the sake of it, i think this should be fine, i may increase in few weeks time.

Have been on cycle for 2.5 weeks, starting to sweat like a bitch and been horny past few days, so its defo kicking in around now (test blend). Lifts havent gone up much, in fact, been finding deadlift harder, was finding it easier while in cal defecit, some weird thing that is, may bee some weird scientific reason, god knows but onwrds and upwards anyway.

Took my measurements again today, took them last about 2 weeks ago

Chest/back has gone up by 4cm

Belly has gone up 2cm

biceps - 1cm

Quads - 2cm

Calves, just under 1cm

Half expected these figures as mainly water/glycogen weight, but measuring anyway.

These are no way accurate, just a tailors tape thingy and myself, but im guessing it will give me a rough guide as to how much fat im putting on as opposed to muscle, like i said, if the ratios are mainly 90% fat/10% muscle lol i will have a rethink, but as its a project, ill see it through for the most part.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I reckon you could do 5k easy stan, whip up 3/4 Monster Mass Shakes and the rest in what else you eat 

Triple Scoop Protein

Blended Oats/Dextrose/Malto etc

Peanut Butter

Eggs

Green/Blue top Milk

Banana

EVOO

And so on 

What TT are you on now..?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> I reckon you could do 5k easy stan, whip up 3/4 Monster Mass Shakes and the rest in what else you eat
> 
> Triple Scoop Protein
> 
> ...


Wc tt500 mate, seems decent, even when low dosing it seemed strong, I feel they are a good lab so far.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Wc tt500 mate, seems decent, even when low dosing it seemed strong, I feel they are a good lab so far.


heard a lot about wildcat stuff. always seems cosha !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> heard a lot about wildcat stuff. always seems cosha !!!


I like the handiness of 500mg/ml and also the 20ml bottles lol, u could site it at a trt dose anywhere if u wanted, half a ml in ur foreskin if u want


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds good mate! Smooth and PIP free??

Heard WC's orals are pretty good too.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I like the handiness of 500mg/ml and also the 20ml bottles lol, u could site it at a trt dose anywhere if u wanted, half a ml in ur foreskin if u want


i wish i had a foreskin now lol X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The smoothest! I did have a dodgy jab which I still have a lump from but i am pretty sure that's my own doing as the other jabs were fine!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i wish i had a foreskin now lol X


You could probably inject straight into your Albert!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> The smoothest! I did have a dodgy jab which I still have a lump from but i am pretty sure that's my own doing as the other jabs were fine!!


Daft sod!!

You on any orals chinny??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> You could probably inject straight into your Albert!


He already has mate, got it pierced hasn't he!! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Daft sod!!
> 
> You on any orals chinny??


No mate, was considering getting something for strength but just going to see how the basic cycle pans out for future reference, were in it for the long haul


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> He already has mate, got it pierced hasn't he!! :lol:


That's why I said it plonker lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> No mate, was considering getting something for strength but just going to see how the basic cycle pans out for future reference, were in it for the long haul


YOUR in it for the long haul lol

I think I'm going to go for an oral blast soon, something dry, tbol, winny or var. Not 100% what to go for.....?!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> YOUR in it for the long haul lol
> 
> I think I'm going to go for an oral blast soon, something dry, tbol, winny or var. Not 100% what to go for.....?!


Why u ****? Why the new found aversion to proper gear??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Why u ****? Why the new found aversion to proper gear??


Don't want to pin anymore, plus orals and my 'lifestyle' (drink free) suits orals.... I think


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Why not pin? Don't get it? You under the thumb


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Why not pin? Don't get it? You under the thumb


Tbh mate, goes through me!! Weird eh?? Old pin cushion turned ****!!

And I'm not on a quest for mass anymore, just the 'athletic' look will do, hence a dry oral


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Tbh mate, goes through me!! Weird eh?? Old pin cushion turned ****!!
> 
> And I'm not on a quest for mass anymore, just the 'athletic' look will do, hence a dry oral


Under the thumb (booze ban too lol)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Under the thumb (booze ban too lol)


Lol, I've been on a Booze ban since 2006


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol really? Fair enough! I'm at boring fcukin work now. Have had a shake and 2 lamb and mint gravy rolls, got a chicken breast curry and rice to eat, I need to bring more food to work lol, I want to hit the gym later too, no time to eat!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol really? Fair enough! I'm at boring fcukin work now. Have had a shake and 2 lamb and mint gravy rolls, got a chicken breast curry and rice to eat, I need to bring more food to work lol, I want to hit the gym later too, no time to eat!!


Jebus wept! Thought everyone knew I was a booze free freak :lol:

Ha, more food for work is a bugger at times, its keeping it 'fresh' that's the problem!

I'll be tanking up on snap prior to a session later


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Jebus wept! Thought everyone knew I was a booze free freak :lol:
> 
> Ha, more food for work is a bugger at times, its keeping it 'fresh' that's the problem!
> 
> I'll be tanking up on snap prior to a session later


what time you training ??? come to ours for a session you grunter X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> what time you training ??? come to ours for a session you grunter X


Time you training squire....

Just in Leicester at the moment, trying to get off early lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Time you training squire....
> 
> Just in Leicester at the moment, trying to get off early lol


im not at work today. im also not training but im going in later to train Dom on shoulders as he cant make our session tomorrow evening X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

if you come in though i will put you through a session bro !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> if you come in though i will put you through a session bro !!


Yes I know you will lol

I leave it too you and let you break dom


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Yes I know you will lol
> 
> I leave it too you and let you break dom


so thats a no then ?? you fcukin getting more pussy each day bro ...

not be long before your doing zumba with your missus X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> so thats a no then ?? you fcukin getting more pussy each day bro ...
> 
> not be long before your doing zumba with your missus X


Lol, 'tis true 

Just a ballache, work, living 30 mins away etc.

And yeah, I go to zumba too


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:



> Lol, 'tis true
> 
> Just a ballache, work, living 30 mins away etc.
> 
> And yeah, I go to zumba too


you live 30 minutes away from your own gym too you fcukin wierdo pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I wish I was getting more pussy each day!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I wish I was getting more pussy each day!


Test kicked in now Stanley?? lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> you live 30 minutes away from your own gym too you fcukin wierdo pmsl


Na, 3 songs in the car and I'm there 

To yours its M1 and all that gobble-de-goop!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I wish I was getting more pussy each day!


Become a volunteer at Cats Protection then!! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Test kicked in now Stanley?? lol


Haha, i was worse on test and deca, was like a man possessed! The stuff what rapists dreams are made of, dunno who said deca ruins your sex drive, it fcukin ruins your worn out chopper lol!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Na, 3 songs in the car and I'm there
> 
> To yours its M1 and all that gobble-de-goop!!


Can't flinty go your gym?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Haha, i was worse on test and deca, was like a man possessed! The stuff what rapists dreams are made of, dunno who said deca ruins your sex drive, it fcukin ruins your worn out chopper lol!!


lol, I'm thinking of running that on next proper cycle, was worried about decca d1ck but perhaps i don't need to. Test will be high enough to battle through that anyway!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Haha, i was worse on test and deca, was like a man possessed! The stuff what rapists dreams are made of, dunno who said deca ruins your sex drive, it fcukin ruins your worn out chopper lol!!


No deca dick for you then....


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> so thats a no then ?? you fcukin getting more pussy each day bro ...
> 
> not be long before your doing zumba with your missus X


I'm thinking about spinning classes?? :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> No deca dick for you then....


Yep if deca dick means a rock hard weapon that's willing to destroy anything that comes in it's way


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I'm thinking of running that on next proper cycle, was worried about decca d1ck but perhaps i don't need to. Test will be high enough to battle through that anyway!!


Lol, the mid PCT next cycle dreaming head?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Can't flinty go your gym?


Rest day for him, plus my gym isn't pay as you go so I can only take him Fridays and weekends


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Rest day for him, plus my gym isn't pay as you go so I can only take him Fridays and weekends


Sounds like a right gay gym lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, the mid PCT next cycle dreaming head?


Cnut!

Yes.....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Can't flinty go your gym?


No by the time the silly cnuts cycled there the long way round he's wheezing like an asthmatic with emphysema


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Cnut!
> 
> Yes.....


Bless, oh well - how's that low test libido coming along??


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Bless, oh well - how's that low test libido coming along??


yes, yes very funny.....actually so far so good, probably because there's still some residual exogenous test floating about 

It's day three so not really expecting to be an emotional, crying wreck of a man for at least a week more yet!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> yes, yes very funny.....actually so far so good, probably because there's still some residual exogenous test floating about
> 
> It's day three so not really expecting to be an emotional, crying wreck of a man for at least a week more yet!


Give me a week and I'll badger u until u crack lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Give me a week and I'll badger u until u crack lol


LOL I've got about 3 vials of test here so if it all gets too much, I know what I need to do


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> No by the time the silly cnuts cycled there the long way round he's wheezing like an asthmatic with emphysema


lol, more like i dont like going as the cnuts in there get jelly when they see a cnut in there that has lifted more than there fcukin gym bag and bottle of evian to their lips ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL I've got about 3 vials of test here so if it all gets too much, I know what I need to do


Stay strong lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> lol, more like i dont like going as the cnuts in there get jelly when they see a cnut in there that has lifted more than there fcukin gym bag and bottle of evian to their lips ...


Pmsl! This is true, yesterday a guy was screaming his t1ys off press some 16kg DB's!!

Problem with my gym is for every one 'body builder' there is, there's 20 bicep boys!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! This is true, yesterday a guy was screaming his t1ys off press some 16kg DB's!!
> 
> Problem with my gym is for every one 'body builder' there is, there's 20 bicep boys!!


Do u feel more at home there then


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Do u feel more at home there then


Yeah he's got 19 mates to hang out with


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah he's got 19 mates to hang out with


they love rob.. when he turns up they always know the locker room floor is going to be claned to perfection and the water faountain will smell clean and dissentfectanty pmsl !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah he's got 19 mates to hang out with


20 if he's friends with the body builder


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 20 if he's friends with the body builder


thats where i come in

im friends with a BB pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> they love rob.. when he turns up they always know the locker room floor is going to be claned to perfection and the water faountain will smell clean and dissentfectanty pmsl !!!


And somebody happy to take pictures of them "pumped" post workout in the locker room.....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LMFAO 

Bunch of ****s!

But I love ya :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcuk me is this ginger tw4ts journal? High level of spam, I feel so dirty!

Ahem.... Gym later. Squats and nothing else because that's how I'm rolling!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Fcuk me is this ginger tw4ts journal? High level of spam, I feel so dirty!
> 
> Ahem.... Gym later. Squats and nothing else because that's how I'm rolling!!


No mine has training with heavy weights in it.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'm thinking about spinning classes?? :bounce:


Hey, they're actually pretty brutal....I used to do them, I must have been mad....heart rate of 190 for 40 mins lol I should be dead 



R0BR0ID said:


> Pmsl! This is true, yesterday a guy was screaming his t1ys off press some 16kg DB's!!
> 
> Problem with my gym is for every one 'body builder' there is, there's 20 bicep boys!!


Ha ha there was one on the leg press today - thought he was going to sh1t his lungs out :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> No mine has training with heavy weights in it.....


Lol Cnut, it's all relative - they're heavy for me :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha there was one on the leg press today - thought he was going to sh1t his lungs out :lol:


Sounds like Ben lol

Ben, didn't you break a nail or something on the leg press?! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds like Ben lol
> 
> Ben, didn't you break a nail or something on the leg press?! :lol:


LOL, cnut.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> LOL, cnut.


Couldn't help it x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Trained today stan?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Trained today stan?


Ssshh, he's [email protected] again


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Trained today stan?


No mate had to pick the nipper up from my moms as soon as i finished work, mrs at work! wont be able to go sat and sun either as it closes @ 2  - im sure ill manage


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Ssshh, he's [email protected] again


have had a sneaky one when the lad went to bed hahahahahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Ssshh, he's [email protected] again


Lol he's got a carrier bag smeared with full fat butter wedged between the sofa cusions, thrusting away like a woodpecker trying to drill a hole


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol he's got a carrier bag smeared with full fat butter wedged between the sofa cusions, thrusting away like a woodpecker trying to drill a hole


WTF!! lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol he's got a carrier bag smeared with full fat butter wedged between the sofa cusions, thrusting away like a woodpecker trying to drill a hole


i think they peck holes not get the fcukin black and decker out bro lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> WTF!! lol


Don't deny it :lol:

Bet your scrolling through the 900's on the Sky box right now


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Don't deny it :lol:
> 
> Bet your scrolling through the 900's on the Sky box right now


read up u tw4t lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> read up u tw4t lol


Yep, I saw.... You've already massaged ya maggot :lol:

But one isn't enough for you is it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Yep, I saw.... You've already massaged ya maggot :lol:
> 
> But one isn't enough for you is it


haha, soz natty bollox no drive - u must remember what test feels like

btw u only know because of what i said in kennys thread LOL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> haha, soz natty bollox no drive - u must remember what test feels like
> 
> btw u only know because of what i said in kennys thread LOL


Hehe, I don't need test to drive my maggot 

Surprised my bell end hasn't dropped off with all the "lovin'" its been getting :lol:

And yes, I saw your post in Kens thread


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Hehe, I don't need test to drive my maggot
> 
> Surprised my bell end hasn't dropped off with all the "lovin'" its been getting :lol:
> 
> And yes, I saw your post in Kens thread


Lol bummer


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Hehe, I don't need test to drive my maggot
> 
> Surprised my bell end hasn't dropped off with all the "lovin'" its been getting :lol:
> 
> And yes, I saw your post in Kens thread


fcuk me listen at casanova lol !!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning Fats


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me listen at casanova lol !!


Can't help it can I :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Morning Fats


Morning rep, won't be no training in here for few days so not a lot going on at the mo lol

>insert sarky comment here<


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Decided, having a day off today in regards diet!! Eating what I want and aiming for 300g protein for the day, not going to be silly about it but the constant feeding is doing my head in lol!! Just need a mental break from worrying about food and macros for a day!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Decided, having a day off today in regards diet!! Eating what I want and aiming for 300g protein for the day, not going to be silly about it but the constant feeding is doing my head in lol!! Just need a mental break from worrying about food and macros for a day!!


And why not ...a good feed now and again fires up the metablism no end


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Decided, having a day off today in regards diet!! Eating what I want and aiming for 300g protein for the day, not going to be silly about it but the constant feeding is doing my head in lol!! Just need a mental break from worrying about food and macros for a day!!


just a notmal day for you then bro lol...

and no training either so no change in here at all PMSL X


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol he's got a carrier bag smeared with full fat butter wedged between the sofa cusions, thrusting away like a woodpecker trying to drill a hole


I'm trying, trying my best to erase that thought from my mind now:blush:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I'm trying, trying my best to erase that thought from my mind now:blush:


im still sat here waiting for your gummy job by the way leigh pmsl x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I'm trying, trying my best to erase that thought from my mind now:blush:


U know u have saved it in your w4nk bank lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how's stanley today?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> how's stanley today?


I'll answer....

Still the same


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wasnt stan off it for a couple of days ?? Thought he mentioned he was ..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Wasnt stan off it for a couple of days ?? Thought he mentioned he was ..


off the usuall routine of tripple cheesburgers , steak pie's & minimal training....cvnt must be itching to get back into it after some well earned recovery time, LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't forget lots of gear and rest!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained this morning!

Brand new leg press in the gym, would be rude not to test it out!!

Leg press

40kg x 20

80kg x 10

120kg x 8

160kg x 5

160kg x 5

160kg x 5

Probably could of gone higher tbh but first time using leg press in 2 years so just dipping my toe - might as well call all that a PB lol

Shrugs

100kg x 15

140kg x 10

180kg x 7

200kg x 7

200kg x 7

200kg x 7

Messed about with some bicep curls on the machine, not sure of weight but was relatively heavy and used 5 second negatives to failure.

Also alternate curl 30kg DB's

Drop set to 25kg, then 20kg

Just fancied a pump n pose as u do lol!!

Diets back and fully firing!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

quite a strong fuker actually mate :laugh: well done


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> quite a strong fuker actually mate :laugh: well done


U taking the pi55 lol!! I will be strong in time


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> quite a strong fuker actually mate :laugh: well done


He's got strong traps the ape looking cnut


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> U taking the pi55 lol!! I will be strong in time


When though :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U taking the pi55 lol!! I will be strong in time


na mate, 200kg shrugs & 30kg db curls....good lifting in my book (altho im a weak cvnt lol) reps


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Good stuff Fats ............My goal would be 200kg shugs ..should make it by my 60th birthday in 3 years time mg:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Good stuff Fats ............My goal would be 200kg shugs ..should make it by my 60th birthday in 3 years time mg:


My goal is to make my traps look like i train them... wether that be 200 kg or 20 kg im not a weightlifter X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> My goal is to make my traps look like i train them... wether that be 200 kg or 20 kg im not a weightlifter X


This is so true!

I know I go to a homosexual gym but I see some lads proper throwing the weight around and they look sh1te.

Some slag the other day warmed up on incline DB's with 60's pmsl only had a good frame, nothing freaky when you looked at him!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Good stuff Fats ............My goal would be 200kg shugs ..should make it by my 60th birthday in 3 years time mg:


Is that in each hand u beast??


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Is that in each hand u beast??


nah thats with a barbell ....geeza chance LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tbf shrugs are one of them ones that u can load up the weight and just do it, not a very big ROM lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello 

How is everyone in here?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hello
> 
> How is everyone in here?


All good!! Urself??


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yup all good.

Shattered from the beach today and shovelling in ice cream.

How's training going?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Yup all good.
> 
> Shattered from the beach today and shovelling in ice cream.
> 
> How's training going?


All good I think, had a few compliments today  (vest weather lol)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> All good I think, had a few compliments today  (vest weather lol)


Ooo like what?

I did too. By a woman though, not in a lezza way though, I don't think but she said to her friend I was gorgeous 

Yesterday on the other hand the guy who was about 80 with a rolly hanging out his mouth that said 'hello, you're a yummy mummy aren't ya' I wasn't so pleased about lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice dreams then.........ohhhhhhhh below belt,,,,sorry!! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ooo like what?
> 
> I did too. By a woman though, not in a lezza way though, I don't think but she said to her friend I was gorgeous
> 
> Yesterday on the other hand the guy who was about 80 with a rolly hanging out his mouth that said 'hello, you're a yummy mummy aren't ya' I wasn't so pleased about lol.


sorry


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

One was 'u lost weight' - other was 'lookin big' - both off females (mrs sister n m8) some mad old biddy kissed my tattoo as well which was odd :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> One was 'u lost weight' - other was 'lookin big' - both off females (mrs sister n m8) some mad old biddy kissed my tattoo as well which was odd :lol:


Ah that's good  its nice when people notice. No1 I know notices I don't think so when strangers say stuff it's nice.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> One was 'u lost weight' - other was 'lookin big' - both off females (mrs sister n m8) some mad old biddy kissed my tattoo as well which was odd :lol:


So sister in law fancies a go with her mate and some old fanny wants to join in?? :confused1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Tbf shrugs are one of them ones that u can load up the weight and just do it, not a very big ROM lol


Totally agree but at the same time you have to able to do that ROM with a weight you can handle for the required reps you are after


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> So sister in law fancies a go with her mate and some old fanny wants to join in?? :confused1:


Pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> So sister in law fancies a go with her mate and some old fanny wants to join in?? :confused1:


Such a way with words  xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Totally agree but at the same time you have to able to do that ROM with a weight you can handle for the required reps you are after


Or if you are thick you will have great ones,every time you say......huh i do'nt know.........shrug!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Such a way with words  xx


Like a torch,she arrives xx............................


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Or if you are thick you will have great ones,every time you say......huh i do'nt know.........shrug!!


okay ..its one of those ones LOl.. makes as much sense as a butchers dog on a diet :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyway fatstuff get some best pics up or nolookinghottoday


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Like a torch,she arrives xx............................


well, she's got to phuck up someone elses thread now wi p1sh coz flinty chucked her :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Replicator said:


> well, she's got to phuck up someone elses thread now wi p1sh coz flinty chucked her :lol:


Faaaaack you mr replicator!! How very dare you!!

It's true... Lol xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Like a torch,she arrives xx............................


Missed u big guy xx


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Anyway fatstuff get some best pics up or nolookinghottoday


Your just after some w4nk material, u queenie and lobes LOL tut tut!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Your just after some w4nk material, u queenie and lobes LOL tut tut!!


I was actually looking to compliment u aswell. But eff u if u wana be like that!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Missed u big guy xx


Thank you x you too my beauty x

Oi fatts sod off!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok so i aint been on ukm properly in about 3 weeks last time i posted was back on page 58ish i think so is the 40 odd pages pure training or banter? haha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I was actually looking to compliment u aswell. But eff u if u wana be like that!


Is this a serious comment?

Glad lobes knew it was a joke lol

Anteater - bit of both m8


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Is this a serious comment?
> 
> Glad lobes knew it was a joke lol
> 
> Anteater - bit of both m8


What the eff u bit serious? No! Course not silly!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> What the eff u bit serious? No! Course not silly!


Lol, was gna say :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, was gna say :lol:


Everyone's a bit touchy on here at the mo. must be something in the air l


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

in for the [email protected] material

you can pm me if thats more better for you


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> in for the [email protected] material
> 
> you can pm me if thats more better for you


Who are you?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> in for the [email protected] material
> 
> you can pm me if thats more better for you


Was mine not good enough breda?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Who are you?


Who the fcuk are you and why can i understand what you're sayin lol

Hows it mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Was mine not good enough breda?


Send them again pls so i can accurately answer you question


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> Send them again pls so i can accurately answer you question


First off I think I need help in my journal.. Lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> First off I think I need help in my journal.. Lol


Having a LIL trouble are you lol.... I'll help but i will want immediate payment for my services

Deal?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> Having a LIL trouble are you lol.... I'll help but i will want immediate payment for my services
> 
> Deal?


Deal!

*crossed fingers that you can't see and haven't actually read this*


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Deal!
> 
> *crossed fingers that you can't see and haven't actually read this*


Cross legs ya mean!!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Deal!
> 
> *crossed fingers that you can't see and haven't actually read this*


I'm not sure what it is but i think you're tellin porkies kay


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'm not sure what it is but i think you're tellin porkies kay


I would never do that breda my name should be KayNoPorkies I'm being that serious....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Cross legs ya mean!!!!


Her lrgs are wide open for me bro... i can see her coochie thru my computer screen lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Her lrgs are wide open for me bro... i can see her coochie thru my computer screen lol


Often the problem a?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I would never do that breda my name should be KayNoPorkies I'm being that serious....


Actually made me lol

Anyway i've decided i#m not guna help you in case David2012 is reading and puts his face thru the screen... i dont want that on my concience


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Often the problem a?


Yes mate if only i looked like Mr Chin i wouldnt have these worries lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:bounce:


Breda said:


> Yes mate if only i looked like Mr Chin i wouldnt have these worries lol


 :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

biglbs said:


>


biglbs, what's with you and Disney, lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

My love for my kids x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

biglbs said:


> My love for my kids x


Lucky you thought to give that answer, lol. All the others don't shine such a bright light.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Lucky you thought to give that answer, lol. All the others don't shine such a bright light.


What?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

biglbs said:


> What?


Your answer was perfectly plausible and not weird. If it was one of the other answers as to why you have such an ability to cherry pick certain scenes from children's cartoons it wouldn't have looked quite as normal, and actually rather nice, as the answer you did give. Make sense, lol. Or did I just take sarcasm a bit to seriously?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Your answer was perfectly plausible and not weird. If it was one of the other answers as to why you have such an ability to cherry pick certain scenes from children's cartoons it wouldn't have looked quite as normal, and actually rather nice, as the answer you did give. Make sense, lol. Or did I just take sarcasm a bit to seriously?


No my life has been all kids stuff,i have a 22yrs,19yrs,3(and so she reminds me).5 yrs old plus a 3 yr old grandaughter(who i miss),i love my kids,,,,simplesSorry mate i see now x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

biglbs said:


> No my life has been all kids stuff,i have a 22yrs,19yrs,3(and so she reminds me).5 yrs old plus a 3 yr old grandaughter(who i miss),i love my kids,,,,simplesSorry mate i see now x


No need to apologies mate. Nice post you wrote there tbf.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

woah there were far too many jokes about my legs being open...i have to keep them shut you wouldnt feel a thing otherwise! lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> woah there were far too many jokes about my legs being open...i have to keep them shut you wouldnt feel a thing otherwise! lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

FCUK IT. Fatsuff. You fat yet ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Replicator said:


>


Got to keep u guys on your toes lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Afternoon strokers

gym

Overhead press

20kg x 20

20kg x 15

30kg x 15

40kg x10

50kg x 5

52.5kg x 3

52.5kg x3

52.5kg x 3

40kg x 12

40kg x 8

Close grip bench

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

few stretches

Nice and simple (me all over i know) Simple training, simple munching and simple gear usage!! Fcuk all the complicated food timings, body splits fst-7 blah blah and eod jabbing different drugs and peptides lol.

Compounds, food and test!! (for now anyway, im sure when u get beyond a basic size and mass level, things require more thought but simple and efficient is my way for the time being.)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i like the look of that session although dips would be in and bench out


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i like the look of that session although dips would be in and bench out


I havent done dips for years as they mess my sh1tty shoulder up, i might need to have another blast as i agree they are a better suited lift.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I havent done dips for years as they mess my sh1tty shoulder up, i might need to have another blast as i agree they are a better suited lift.


.......................is that the real reason 

good sesh.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> .......................is that the real reason
> 
> good sesh.


honest to fcuk mate lol. theres a lot my silly shoulder stops me doing!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I havent done dips for years as they mess my sh1tty shoulder up, i might need to have another blast as i agree they are a better suited lift.


Stop standing near the toilets when dirty fookers are sh1tting standing on the seat then mate,

i know you are as that is how you found out,

you will have a far less sh1tty shoulder imho


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Stop standing near the toilets when dirty fookers are sh1tting standing on the seat then mate,
> 
> i know you are as that is how you found out,
> 
> you will have a far less sh1tty shoulder imho


thanks lobes:mellow:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I havent done dips for years as they mess my sh1tty shoulder up, i might need to have another blast as i agree they are a better suited lift.


if you did dips for years your sh1tty shoulder wouldnt be messed up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> if you did dips for years your sh1tty shoulder wouldnt be messed up


right ewen, next week im gna give these a go, if it hurts im neggin ur ass:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> right ewen, next week im gna give these a go, if it hurts im neggin ur ass:


you puny negs cant touch me boy 

do them on a bench with feet raised to start also builds shoulder strength then you can do big boy dips


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> you puny negs cant touch me boy
> 
> do them on a bench with feet raised to start also builds shoulder strength then you can do big boy dips


fcuk that gay sh1t


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> fcuk that gay sh1t


 :surrender:

you`ll thank me for it :cool2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

no way ewen, its all or nothing!! decline bench ftw then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just get a spotter behind u to take some weight off dips. on second thought.....ud better take a transmission jack in with ya  lol x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> just get a spotter behind u to take some weight off dips. on second thought.....ud better take a transmission jack in with ya  lol x


I don't need a spot, I'll warm up with decline and bang out as many dips as I can!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

evening Fats


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Evening rep!! Off to work for me shortly!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Evening rep!! Off to work for me shortly!


phuck sake !! night shift mg:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep here now, too hot to work - hopefully it all runs smooth and I get am easy night on my hands chatting on tapatalk


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:WORK?????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> :lol:WORK?????? :lol: :lol:


Im paid for what I know, not what I do!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought you were paid not to do at all


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The less I do the better things are running! If I am busy all the time then things need fixing the worse it's running! I'm obviously doin a good job lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Toshtishpish!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Toshtishpish!


Bless you


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

okay Fats, we are gonna have to have that keyboard fight here as the other venue has closed early till the owner returns .

Right I'll go first.. Control/ alt/ delete ........... your gone, I win :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> okay Fats, we are gonna have to have that keyboard fight here as the other venue has closed early till the owner returns .
> 
> Right I'll go first.. Control/ alt/ delete ........... your gone, I win :lol:


Lol, was just getting juicy as well -spoilsport milky!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Wait till flints looks at it and it is shut by Mod:lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, was just getting juicy as well -spoilsport milky!





biglbs said:


> Wait till flints looks at it and it is shut by Mod:lol:


Well , it had to be put a stop to i suppose ,,,but entertaining for us nut wads


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Aye it certainly was and I will be keeping a close eye for any more amusing antics:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Aye it certainly was and I will be keeping a close eye for any more amusing antics:lol:


Test is rising so only a bit,sharpen up your mice!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Typical lobes - me no understand


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Typical lobes - me no understand


you need your mouse to work the pc and have a keyboard fight

bit like u and murial earlier on LOL


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Carry on rep and I'll be poking my 3.5 inch floppy in your hard drive before u know it!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> you need your mouse to work the pc and have a keyboard fight
> 
> bit like u and murial earlier on LOL


The youth of today mate,they cannot work clues of cryptic.!!!

Spot on Rep! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> The youth of today mate,they cannot work clues of cryptic.!!!
> 
> Spot on Rep! :lol:


pounds, im pretty sure its not an age thing with me and u, its more likely to be the fact ur on another planet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Aye it certainly was and I will be keeping a close eye for any more amusing antics:lol:


................telll meeee


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Carry on rep and I'll be poking my 3.5 inch floppy in your hard drive before u know it!!


you need to update fats floppy died years ago ive just taken your head of with a whizzing CD disc bwahahaahahaha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> you need to update fats floppy died years ago ive just taken your head of with a whizzing CD disc bwahahaahahaha


your floppy might of died but mines still in fully working order :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> pounds, im pretty sure its not an age thing with me and u, its more likely to be the fact ur on another planet


Your Iq is just too low mate,sorry:laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Your Iq is just too low mate,sorry:laugh:


I had an IQ once ...........lost it down the pub :wacko:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry folks been busy grafting lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Sorry folks been busy grafting lol


What.... Trying to do the missus again


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> What.... Trying to do the missus again


Ouch low blow Robert low blow !!

Blob week anyway but I did manage to get head and a hand job yesterday!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Ouch low blow Robert low blow !!
> 
> Blob week anyway but I did manage to get head and a hand job yesterday!!!


Glory hole was it??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Glory hole was it??


Lol yeah, I had to paint it black so the mrs didn't think it was me otherwise she wouldn't of bothered, ha who's got the last laugh now !!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol yeah, I had to paint it black so the mrs didn't think it was me otherwise she wouldn't of bothered, ha who's got the last laugh now !!


Funny cos Rob said earlier he'd been at a services toilet today and said he'd had some black bloke pop his cock through the hole.....ewwww that wasn't your Mrs!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Funny cos Rob said earlier he'd been at a services toilet today and said he'd had some black bloke pop his cock through the hole.....ewwww that wasn't your Mrs!!!


He's got some talent that lad


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

morning fats ...can you no sleep iether ..............wahhh no wait a minute ...your at your work eh


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep, on me break! Had to work today so my input is sp**** !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Yep, on me break! Had to work today so my input is sp**** !!


Sp4rse


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Sp4rse


LOL try [email protected] :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Back to the grind for me rep, laters


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

feeling demotivated today !!!! have come off nights so not had much sleep (i do this purposely so that i can sleep tonight) have got a small case of the poops, have eaten one small meal and i havent stopped hiccuping for an hour!! I NEED to get my ar5e to the gym and get my feed on!!

MOTIVATE ME

lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

go to the gym man give it phuckin lalldy.....you will not !!.....you can not !!..will never be.!!. beaten by unmotivatedness ..YOU are the man.......... now go do it !!!

Hows that m8


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL i managed to have a quiet word with myself and just fcukin got down there!! Seeing it wrote down was motivation enough, big pussy lol - cheers anyway :lol:

Training

Snatch grip deadlift

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

Deadlift

70kg x 10

110kg x 7

150kg x 5

170kg x 2.5

170kg x 2

170kg x 1

170kg x 1`

I honestly thought i was going to get 5 @ 170 as 150 went up like fcuk all! Ah well, maybe next week

Lat pulldowns

1/4 stack x 20

half stack x 12

3/4 stack x 8

few from the bottom x 6 with slow negatives

same again

same again

That will do, it will have to lol!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

What's the benefit of the snatch grip deadlifts mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

To loosen me up, it's a bigger range of motion as u have to get lower. No real benefit other than that.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> To loosen me up, it's a bigger range of motion as u have to get lower. No real benefit other than that.


Did Griff get you doing these ? He's a proper wind-up merchant int he


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL i managed to have a quiet word with myself and just fcukin got down there!! Seeing it wrote down was motivation enough, big pussy lol - cheers anyway :lol:
> 
> Training
> 
> ...


hmmm I awe right ..I suppose so :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Squats

25kg x 15

45kg x 10

65kg x 8

85kg x 8

105kg x 5

105kg x 3

105kg x 3

Leg press

80kg x 15

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

Bicep curl machine

1/4 stack x 15

1/4 stack x 15

1/2 stack x 10

3/4 stack x 8

3/4 stack x 8

3/4 stack x 8

Slow negs on 3 work sets

Alternate DB curl

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

25kg x 12

Face pulls 3 x 12 light weight!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hows it going mate you ok in here ??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't complain! Had a little lack of motivation Friday but just had to order a pint of man the fcuk up!! Lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Can't complain! Had a little lack of motivation Friday but just had to order a pint of man the fcuk up!! Lol


sometimes we just feel low bro.. i think it comes from lack of patience , but at end of day bro we got years and years to get things right , so a few off days here and now are fcuk all, as long as the main outset is consistent then you have no worries..

keep up the good work ., you can do this X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers mate, constantly improving!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

How's the eating plan going Stanley?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers mate, constantly improving!


Is 5x105 a PB on squats mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> How's the eating plan going Stanley?


Very tough mate!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Is 5x105 a PB on squats mate?


Quite possibly m8


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Worth the effort or too soon to tell?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Too soon to tell I think m8, not looking much fatter though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bulking 101


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Bulking 101
> 
> View attachment 90175


I feel sick just looking at that :crying:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

3 large breast 4 slices thick bacon and 100g cheese and 80g bbq sauce


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Despite my best efforts



It beat me!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That looked lovely!!

But why were you using your lads safety knife?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I've got the same plates


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> 3 large breast 4 slices thick bacon and 100g cheese and 80g bbq sauce


Its the cheese and sauce that does it :no:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> That looked lovely!!
> 
> But why were you using your lads safety knife?


believe it or not that comes from an extremely sharp knife set

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pure-Komachi-Sharp-Kitchen-Knives/dp/B005LO9O48

just followed it up with a 60g packet of sweet popcorn


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> Its the cheese and sauce that does it :no:


that makes it lovely


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> that makes it lovely


nope..no.... couldnt ..never.. nuh ...would b sick :blush:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> nope..no.... couldnt ..never.. nuh ...would b sick :blush:


LOL, horses for courses my man! i feel full now, all ill eat today now is probably some watermelon, kiwi, peach and a shake that would get my macros to over 4000cals and pushing 500g protein closely! All in all a good food day really! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, horses for courses my man! i feel full now, all ill eat today now is probably some watermelon, kiwi, peach and a shake that would get my macros to over 4000cals and pushing 500g protein closely! All in all a good food day really! :lol:


Grrrreeedy cnut


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, horses for courses my man! i feel full now, all ill eat today now is probably some watermelon, kiwi, peach and a shake that would get my macros to over 4000cals and pushing 500g protein closely! All in all a good food day really! :lol:


absolutely fats ...........I bet you probaly wouldnt like my tuna shakes ........... :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Replicator said:


> absolutely fats ...........I bet you probaly wouldnt like my tuna shakes ........... :lol:


haha ur right, no fcukin way would i, thats disgusting!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> haha ur right, no fcukin way would i, thats disgusting!!


loverly juberly they are mmmmmmm mmm


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Training later i think - after 12 hours at this sh1t hole! Might just do overhead press on way home from work and leave it at that lol!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> absolutely fats ...........I bet you probaly wouldnt like *my tuna shakes* ........... :lol:


do share mate  ill try it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Despite my best efforts
> 
> View attachment 90179
> 
> ...


ya managed u sucked the cheese and bacon off it before u gave up ya mank LOL.

how u progressing mate? measurements, pics, strength increase's,mentality...weight. just the usuall info ud expect in an "experiment" :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't beat chix, bacon and cheese cooked in BBQ sauce!! Once a week at least here 

With rice too - where was yours fatty 

Hope all is well young man  x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> ya managed u sucked the cheese and bacon off it before u gave up ya mank LOL.
> 
> how u progressing mate? measurements, pics, strength increase's,mentality...weight. just the usuall info ud expect in an "experiment" :whistling:


My lifts are on show for all to see!

I have taken measurements and mentioned increases a few pages back!

Mentality - buzzing when hit a good food day! Piszed off when i don't!

Weight - haven't weighed myself for a while, what i did notice though is I'm more full muscularly, considerably fatter before bed, then wake up slim but full, obviously the high carbs are making me retain a fair bit of water. Defo look my best on waking!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Can't beat chix, bacon and cheese cooked in BBQ sauce!! Once a week at least here
> 
> With rice too - where was yours fatty
> 
> Hope all is well young man  x


I had popcorn with it lol!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I had popcorn with it lol!!


Oh yeah, what was I thinking :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i never seen any measurements...& i catch up every day ya cvnt. glad its going well anyway, as well as ud hoped? or early days yet..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> i never seen any measurements...& i catch up every day ya cvnt. glad its going well anyway, as well as ud hoped? or early days yet..


Early days lol, I'm not he man after 4 weeks, I have only just managed to get my body used to so much food! Dieting may be hard after this lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Early days lol, *I'm not he man after 4 weeks*, I have only just managed to get my body used to so much food! Dieting may be hard after this lol


its bunk mate...get ur money back


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol, u silly foreign bellend!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

haha, hope u realise im not actually foreign ya long chinned neanderthal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, hope u realise im not actually foreign ya long chinned neanderthal


Yeah you long chinned slag!

Yan (see what I did there  ) is from north of the border...... I think


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Yeah you long chinned slag!
> 
> *Yan *(see what I did there  ) is from north of the border...... I think


had a run in with some "foreign bellend"'s before i see robo 

yep, im a fully fledged jock...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> had a run in with some "foreign bellend"'s before i see robo
> 
> yep, im a fully fledged jock...


Oh I do love willy..... And that guy from the simpsons you've put up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well fats what is happening you miserable cvnt? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jan ur from Dundee mate, I'll say no more!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Well fats what is happening you miserable cvnt? :lol:


U my fwend again? Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyway back to reality

Very short and sweet session

OHP

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

30kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 5

55kg x 5 PB

55kg x 3 and half

55kg x 3

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

Felt like I could of done with mings hanging machine now lol

Gay exercises

DB laterals

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

Cable laterals (each arm)

10kg x 12

15kg x 7 (slow negs)

15kg x 6 (slow negs)

15kg x 6

PWO food (wait for it lol)

Maccys

5 chicken selects

2 double cheeseburgers

2 scoop shake


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello  am I allowed to eat doritos and my sour cream dip I kind of bought by accident?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm going on your diet Fatchin


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hello  am I allowed to eat doritos and my sour cream dip I kind of bought by accident?


Of course u are, just wash it down with a shake then it don't count lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I'm going on your diet Fatchin


Here's my macros for the day so far Tass


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I thought your goal was 500g of the big P?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> U my fwend again? Lol


Never not been mate:confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> I thought your goal was 500g of the big P?


My goal was and still is 5000cals

The 500g protein is more a secondary goal

Although I reiterate

These are my macros .... So far lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Never not been mate:confused1:


That's alright then lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> That's alright then lol


Though you are a cvnt so i can re-think this one if ya like


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Though you are a cvnt so i can re-think this one if ya like


Lol were all cnuts on here!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol were all cnuts on here!!


speak for your selves Im more of a stunc :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hello  am I allowed to eat doritos and my sour cream dip I kind of bought by accident?


NO!!!!!!!!!!!! bin them


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!! bin them


let her eat them she needs the calories !!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I ate some lol and some sour cream dip


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> I ate some lol and some sour cream dip


Well done chick your well on your way now :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Get it down u lol


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Well done chick your well on your way now :thumbup1:


yea to being FAT!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> yea to being FAT!!!!!!! :lol:


Now now Rep just cos she has been told she needs to be fat to be muscly lol !!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Anyway back to reality
> 
> Very short and sweet session
> 
> ...


Reps ...........................but not for those cheese burgers


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I use to eat a lot more sh1t than now and still never got fat lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Got to gym too early again, so sat in maccys lol - I need to be home for 11 so hopefully it will be open @ 10 sobi can at least get some kind of session in before shooting off.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Got to gym too early again, so sat in maccys lol - I need to be home for 11 so hopefully it will be open @ 10 sobi can at least get some kind of session in before shooting off.


Do u live off McDonald's? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Got to gym too early again, so sat in maccys lol - I need to be home for 11 so hopefully it will be open @ 10 sobi can at least get some kind of session in before shooting off.


Lol bellend


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Got to gym too early again, so sat in maccys lol - I need to be home for 11 so hopefully it will be open @ 10 sobi can at least get some kind of session in before shooting off.


kinda panzy a$$ gym isnt open till 10am?! mr griff needs to pull his finger out his brown spot me thinks......


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> Do u live off McDonald's? Lol


I don't even like mcdonalds as a rule, but needs must at times lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> kinda panzy a$$ gym isnt open till 10am?! mr griff needs to pull his finger out his brown spot me thinks......


It's called central fitness, don't be fooled by Griffs persona it's full of gym balls and treadmills :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sat here like a plum, gna have to go in a minute


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl good effort mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Managed to squeeze a small session in

T-bar row

20kg x 20

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

Chin ups

8

6

4 + 2 negatives

3 + 3 negs

Time, gentleman, please


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hehe....

whats ur current weight mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> kinda panzy a$$ gym isnt open till 10am?! mr griff needs to pull his finger out his brown spot me thinks......


He needs his beauty sleep mate,defo that!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> hehe....
> 
> whats ur current weight mate?


U know... I haven't weighed myself, was 15 stone 4, reckon I gained a good 6 or 7 lbs water weight after increase of carbs/cals.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> U know... I haven't weighed myself, was 15 stone 4, reckon I gained a good *16 or 17 lbs of blubber* after increase of carbs/cals.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> He needs his beauty sleep mate,defo that!


fuk surprised it opens at all then


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Quite possibly but I swear to u now, when I wake up in the morning I look even slimmer than I did @ end of last diet!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Quite possibly but I swear to u now, when I wake up in the morning I look even slimmer than I did @ end of last diet!!


I feel like that since upping my calories this week too, think its just because I'm much fuller now and can really feel it and see it. trick now is to not stray too far the other way and become a cat funt!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I feel like that since upping my calories this week too, think its just because I'm much fuller now and can really feel it and see it. trick now is to not stray too far the other way and become a cat funt!!


I've never not been one lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Diet today has been a strange one

Coffee, one piece of brown toast and protein shot

Pre workout double sausage muffin maccys lol

During workout - 2 scoops fruity isolate

Pwo - 250g chicken breast and 125g basmati

Small handful of peanuts

It's only 1 o clock and as I'm on nights tonight I'll be up till around 6 in the morning so no doubt I'll go above and beyond my aims today!!

In my work bag is 350g beef and 125g basmati

Not decided what I'm eating till then!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Add to that a tin of mackerel, some watermelon and a kiwi


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You ate a whole New Zealander!?!?!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get some pics up fatboy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> You ate a whole New Zealander!?!?!


Sometimes u got to try that little bit harder than everyone else lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Get some pics up fatboy


No


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Alright u bunch of benders what's gwarnin


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

heppnin the day skinny ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, been v busy so haven't updated. My gear has crashed but I didn't realise till after injection, my quad is solid and got major pip!! Not having much fun with injections this cycle. Came off nights this morning so had 3 and half hours kip, so feel sh1t all over! Still going to go for OHP pb later - hope everyone is well


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Well, been v busy so haven't updated. My gear has crashed but I didn't realise till after injection, my quad is solid and got major pip!! Not having much fun with injections this cycle. Came off nights this morning so had 3 and half hours kip, so feel sh1t all over! Still going to go for OHP pb later - hope everyone is well


What do you mean "my gear has crashed", mate?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

How much protein are you packing in?

Still going for 500g+ a day or have you cut it back?

Any thoughts on it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> What do you mean "my gear has crashed", mate?


Its gone all crystallised - only slightly, warming it up with a hair dryer will sort it out but i should of done that beforehand.



Leigh L said:


> How much protein are you packing in?
> 
> Still going for 500g+ a day or have you cut it back?
> 
> Any thoughts on it?


I am aiming for 5000cals and as much protein as possible, which have been around 4-4500 cals and usually around 400g protein, i never put a figure of 500, more attempting the high cals. i havent always hit these cals as its fcuking hard lol (unless u just use fizzy pop and junk food lol) but im getting as near as possible tbh.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk it lives. kinda gear is it mate...that a usuall occurance for gear?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Its gone all crystallised - only slightly, warming it up with a hair dryer will sort it out but i should of done that beforehand.
> 
> I am aiming for 5000cals and as much protein as possible, which have been around 4-4500 cals and usually around 400g protein, i never put a figure of 500, more attempting the high cals. i havent always hit these cals as its fcuking hard lol (unless u just use fizzy pop and junk food lol) but im getting as near as possible tbh.


Yes it's hard to pack in the good cals consistently. Are you finding the extra protein is making a difference though?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk it lives. kinda gear is it mate...that a usuall occurance for gear?


its never happened to me before but from a good search around this site it seems relatively normal if u have had it a while (and i have)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Yes it's hard to pack in the good cals consistently. Are you finding the extra protein is making a difference though?


erm.... i am not 100% sure, the extra carbs are making me feel full (muscularly) i believe, 5 weeks in - so i doubt much skeletal muscle will of been built in that time but i definitely feel fuller. I do think my legs in particular have gained more size but thats probably from managing to squat properly for first time since training.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

OHP

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

40kg x 6

50kg x 5

55kg x 3

55kg x 3

55kg x 3

40kg x 8

40kg x 7

40kg x 5

Decline bench

45kg x 15 (what was already on the bar)

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

110kg x 5

80kg x 8

60kg x 10

110kg was a PB ..... BUT im not convinced it was all me, i asked for a spot and felt he may have been a tad more helpful than he was letting on, he swore blind he wasnt as i questioned him after the spot on the 100kg but who knows for definite apart from him?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> OHP
> 
> 20kg x 15
> 
> ...


Do you normally do decline? I can lift more on a decline than flat bench, so maybe it was all you, you beast!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i have been doing decline for about a month, scrapped flat bench as it wasnt doing my shoulder imbalance any good, less room for error on decline imo


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work on the pb mate!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers, I feel unwell now! Not sure why, might be the nightshifts and lack of sleep!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Plenty of vitamin c and a mouthful of clunge seemed to sort me out, thinking I had just burned the candle at both ends a little bit!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers, I feel unwell now! Not sure why, might be the nightshifts and lack of sleep!!


Yeah that'll do it!

Rest up, eat food and you'll bounce back.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that'll do it!
> 
> Rest up, eat food and you'll bounce back.


Cheers - feel better today but just can't seem to stomach much food, still early though


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers - feel better today but just can't seem to stomach much food, still early though


That "ravenous" stuff is.meant to be good for stimulating appetite.

Or just hit up Dixie


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dixys too far lol, anyway sticking to healthy foods today - I need the vitamins and minerals. Steak and fruit for lunch - that's easy enough to stomach!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Dixys too far lol, anyway sticking to healthy foods today - I need the vitamins and minerals. Steak and fruit for lunch - that's easy enough to stomach!!


what you know about Dixy kidda thats a bham ting!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> what you know about Dixy kidda thats a bham ting!


LOL, u talking to me or ginger bollox?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, u talking to me or ginger bollox?


you...ginger biscuit is obv clueless as he spelt it Dixie pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> you...ginger biscuit is obv clueless as he spelt it Dixie pmsl


where do u think im from morrocan poosbag!!??


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> where do u think im from morrocan poosbag!!??


tamworth aint it...proper chav innit!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> tamworth aint it...proper chav innit!


LOL where the fcuk did u get tamworth from u nutcase!! hahahahaha


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL where the fcuk did u get tamworth from u nutcase!! hahahahaha


lol im sure i saw you mention tamworth in the past, where then?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PM'ed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> PM'ed


Where the fcuk is PM'ed..... Wales or somewhere :lol:

Oh, Hi Chinny and Cous Cous


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Where the fcuk is PM'ed..... Wales or somewhere :lol:
> 
> Oh, Hi Chinny and Cous Cous


u know me rob, secret agent arent i lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cr3do said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Not had time to go through all your journal, but how is the posture coming on? This is something I need to improve my self!


i Dont stretch as much as i should any more mate, i have gotten to a point where i can squat and overhead press without discomfort and just gotten lazy, i have got a long way to go before my posture is 'normal' but i am at a point where it isnt affecting my training which i suppose is why i havent been too bothered with it tbh.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> you...ginger biscuit is obv clueless as he spelt it Dixie pmsl


Fvcking illiterates


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gay trained today

Bicep machine curls

Light x 25

Half stack x 10

Ez curls

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

Single arm cable curls

25kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

Skull crushers

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

Tricep pushdowns

Cant remember weight

Single arm cable triceps

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

25kg x 6


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Gay trained today
> 
> Bicep machine curls
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Looks good


Probably does to u, right up your street!! It took less time than a set of heavy deads though and i was limited with time.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Probably does to u, right up your street!! It took less time than a set of heavy deads though and i was limited with time.


Yeah looks spot on for me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Gay trained today
> 
> Bicep machine curls
> 
> ...


Still plucking away i see,are you on anything at mo mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Still plucking away i see,are you on anything at mo mate?


just test mate, nothing special


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> just test mate, nothing special


mg?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> mg?


one or two lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> one or two lol


g


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dont be silly, nobody needs more than 600mg :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

no i meant"gee"pmsl.......


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

silly me lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

How doth thou progress brethren


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> How doth thou progress brethren


mirror plays tricks on me, i looked huge (to me lol) looking at my arms the other day and yesterday but today i feel like i have shrunk a bit, thats odd! My appetite has started to struggle and my energy levels are sluggish but nothing i cant manage, will take measurements tonight when i get in, see what 5 weeks has gained me lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No this one!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right measurement update, since the 5th of last month i have gained the following

3cm on chest/back

1.5cm on each bicep

2.5cm on belly (baring in mind the first 2cm came in a week and half, probably from increase of carbs)

3cm on each quad

1.5cm on each calf

This is not amazingly accurate as i am just a bloke measuring myself with a tailors tape with no experience lol but im not a BBer, not really taking water/glycogen blah blah into account just seeing if the diet is worth the gains sort of thing. Im relatively happy tbh ..... thoughts?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Your tape has shrunk a bit is all


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Your tape has shrunk a bit is all


LOL probably


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My thoughts are some of it will be muscle and some of it will be fat.

Without pics who the fcuk knows?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> mirror plays tricks on me, i looked huge (to me lol) looking at my arms the other day and yesterday but today i feel like i have shrunk a bit, thats odd! My appetite has started to struggle and my energy levels are sluggish but nothing i cant manage, will take measurements tonight when i get in, see what 5 weeks has gained me lol


good stuff. aye the mirrors a cvnt at times....all in the head.

how long u got left of this milarky?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff. aye the mirrors a cvnt at times....all in the head.
> 
> how long u got left of this milarky?


another month i reckon! Have a little diet then do it again all assisted of course


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Right measurement update, since the 5th of last month i have gained the following
> 
> 3cm on chest/back
> 
> ...


agree with tas, impossible to put an opinion on something we cant see. aslong as ur happy tho bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ur not getting Fatman w4nk material lol

Deadlifts

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

110kg x 8

150kg x 5

170kg x 2

180k x -- nope --

180kg x half

150kg x 4

150kg x 2

I don't know wtf is happening to my DL, I could pull 180 on half the cals and no gear as such!! I am not a happy bunny here!!

Chins

8

7

6 + neg

5+ 2 negs

Rows

10 x half stack

8 x 3/4

6 x bit more lol

6

6

Home


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got back from a lovely day out with the fam!! Can't get to the gym tomorrow as have nipper all day so may even top today off with a couple of cold ones tonight.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Deads---he can ,who thinks he can


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Deads---he can ,who thinks he can


Is it all in the mind then lbs?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Is it all in the mind then lbs?


If it aint ya gear is bunk and you are wasting time and money


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> If it aint ya gear is bunk and you are wasting time and money


LOL gears not bunk i am having to shave wayyyyyy too often


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL gears not bunk i am having to shave wayyyyyy too often


Diets bunk then......its those extra 1000 cals you keep scrimping on that would make the difference.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cannot think of more other than you have reached you full potential:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Diets bunk then......its those extra 1000 cals you keep scrimping on that would make the difference.....


Your right lol!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Cannot think of more other than you have reached you full potential:lol:


Bellend


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm going off to have a read about improving my deadlift lol - see u later fcukers!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I know,i am so gutted


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I just read the title of you journal for the first time. Not sure how I went so long without thinking to do so, but I did, lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> I just read the title of you journal for the first time. Not sure how I went so long without thinking to do so, but I did, lol.


I bet you study your turds harder than this title,i did:laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Brunch


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Nice


Certainly was, will tide me over till dinner @ 2 lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

my weekend food habbits are so sh1t at the mo,all week is good,then Fri tea was fish/some chips sat not a lot then 2 bottles wine and a curry,today was left over curry and tea/biccies,gonna have a roast later and ??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> my weekend food habbits are so sh1t at the mo,all week is good,then Fri tea was fish/some chips sat not a lot then 2 bottles wine and a curry,today was left over curry and tea/biccies,gonna have a roast later and ??


Not good lbs!! U dieting or what ATM?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Not good lbs!! U dieting or what ATM?


All week long i keep prot high carb low,then weekend i fook up normaly sat to sun eve,though it seems to be working i have recomped massively,very odd.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> All week long i keep prot high carb low,then weekend i fook up normaly sat to sun eve,though it seems to be working i have recomped massively,very odd.....


Sounds like a similar diet to 'the anabolic diet' but with high protein as opposed fat!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Sounds like a similar diet to 'the anabolic diet' but with high protein as opposed fat!!


What the'anobollocks' diet or for real? :confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol no - when i first got into this game couple years back i bought a book which gave u the ins and outs of various different things and in it was 'the anabolic diet' which is basically keto with a no holds barred carb up for a whole weekend! Tried it, felt like sh1t, not my cup of tea.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

odd thing is i am improving...mm


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The body's a funny thing! See my deadlift dilemma


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> The body's a funny thing! See my deadlift dilemma


Ya see back in the day on aas and training i struggled to put weight on unless i added loads of extra cals,with TrT MY BODY SEEMS TO HAVE STARTED REMEMBERING,AS YOU SAY (caps sorry)it is a funny thing!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

After some deliberation I believe my hams and glutes may be the weak link in my deadlift so thinking I may add in some proper ham work - SLDL or Reverse hyper. Possibly even some speed deads ..... Thoughts?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> After some deliberation I believe my hams and glutes may be the weak link in my deadlift so thinking I may add in some proper ham work - SLDL or Reverse hyper. Possibly even some speed deads ..... Thoughts?


Either or mate imo,also what part of dead is the problem,,,,


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> After some deliberation I believe my hams and glutes may be the weak link in my deadlift so thinking I may add in some proper ham work - SLDL or Reverse hyper. Possibly even some speed deads ..... Thoughts?


Good idea. How's your core too?

Romanian deads are good for hams as well as curls, sldl and weighted hypers.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Either or mate imo,also what part of dead is the problem,,,,


Off the floor mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good idea. How's your core too?
> 
> Romanian deads are good for hams as well as curls, sldl and weighted hypers.


What's diff between SLDL n rom deads


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> What's diff between SLDL n rom deads


knees bent with romanians


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Off the floor mate


so your just not strong enough thats all .

no amount of top partial deadlifting will solve this , 2 options 1) deceit deadlifts 2) speed deadlifts .

i would knock weight off and work on speed .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> so your just not strong enough thats all .
> 
> no amount of top partial deadlifting will solve this , 2 options 1) deceit deadlifts 2) speed deadlifts .
> 
> i would knock weight off and work on speed .


I get it an inch of the floor lol, I was thinking speed deads after squats on diff day so in essence - deads 2x a week.

I wasn't planning on doing any partial dead as I know it won't help just working more on hams and speed.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I got my dead pb while dieting and can't even equal it on twice the cals that's the annoying thing lol, I think i must of really nailed the technique that day or something !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I get it an inch of the floor lol, I was thinking speed deads after squats on diff day so in essence - deads 2x a week.
> 
> I wasn't planning on doing any partial dead as I know it won't help just working more on hams and speed.


keeps deads on squat day and do speed deads for a few weeks , faster you move mass the more mass you can move ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> keeps deads on squat day and do speed deads for a few weeks , faster you move mass the more mass you can move ...


I don't usually do deads on squat day, are u saying I should replace normal deads with speed deads?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I don't usually do deads on squat day, are u saying I should replace normal deads with speed deads?


oh ok i thought you did for some reason , but yeah replace any deads with speed deads and work to a progressive formula , try 8x3 speed with 60 sec rest between sets then lower rest to 30 sec over a few weeks then up the weight 2.5kg and 60 sec rest repeat like that .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

100kg to start with ok?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> 100kg to start with ok?


whats your max ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> whats your max ?


Pulled 180 but struggling with 170 now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Pulled 180 but struggling with 170 now


yeah 100kg is spot on then .

not the best quality but heres a man to listen to .

watch how fast he pulls ...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Ur not getting Fatman w4nk material lol
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...





Fatstuff said:


> After some deliberation I believe my hams and glutes may be the weak link in my deadlift so thinking I may add in some proper ham work - SLDL or Reverse hyper. Possibly even some speed deads ..... Thoughts?


More often than not when this happens to folks they think they have to do MORE work in the gym when in reality they should be doing LESS (all round) , hence the very well known and very true saying LESS is more. Recovery is, as im sure you will be very aware a very important part.

Just a thought for you Fats.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Replicator said:


> More often than not when this happens to folks they think they have to do MORE work in the gym when in reality they should be doing LESS (all round) , hence the very well known and very true saying LESS is more. Recovery is, as im sure you will be very aware a very important part.
> 
> Just a thought for you Fats.


Beat me to it,as he seems to fail from the off,i say x2


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Explain in more detail please? I've never been accused of doing too much  lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Deadlifts

warm ups

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

110kg x 8

--------------------------

work sets total of 13 reps although 1 was to failure < this being the problem .

150kg x 5

170kg x 2

180k x -- nope --

180kg x half

150kg x 4

150kg x 2

--------------------------

I don't know wtf is happening to my DL, I could pull 180 on half the cals and no gear as such!! I am not a happy bunny here!!

Chins

8

7

6 + neg

5+ 2 negs

Rows

10 x half stack

8 x 3/4

6 x bit more lol

6

6

i fail to see the logic in resting more when the output is moderately low .

fattie can you post up your routine please ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been fiddling with my routine as the one griff done me was only supposed to be 4 weeks as I was sorting flexibility out which was kinda fullbody. Anyway my routine is simple

Squats plus legs

Deadlift + back

OHP + chest/delts

I throw in rotor cuff or face pulls (light and rotating for rotor cuff) every other workout and if I'm off work and up to date training wise I'll throw an arm session for funsies! Nothing groundbreaking and nothing missing, just basic with minimal fluff!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Squats

assistance

ham curls

calf raises

---------

Deadlift + back

assistance

good morning

chin ups

pinnochios/leg raises

--------------

OHP + chest/delts

face pulls light as warm ups

bb ohp (strict)

assistance

dips

.........

try the compounds on this method ..

Week 1: 6 sets of 2 @ 80%

Week 2: 6 sets of 3 @ 80%

Week 3: 6 sets of 4 @ 80%

Week 4: 6 sets of 5 @ 80%

Week 5: 6 sets of 6 @ 80%

Week 6: 5 sets of 5 @ 85%

Week 7: 4 sets of 4 @ 90%

Week 8: 3 sets of 3 @ 95%

Week 9: 2 sets of 2 @ 100%

Week 10: New PR @ 105%

and assistance 3-5 sets of 8-12 reps but make a formula to help progression IE 10kg 3x8 3x10 3x12 4x8 4x10 4x12 5x8 5x10 5x12 then increase weight and start at 3x8 .

deadlifts keep as speed deads .

thoughts ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Explain in more detail please? I've never been accused of doing too much  lol


:lol:What does matt think mate?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> Squats
> 
> assistance
> 
> ...


Thing is ewen due to previous flexibility I have only been squatting matter of months and OHP matter of weeks I still got plenty of linear in them tbh before needing to do these cycles yet. I'm happy with my split just stalled on DL that's all mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Thing is ewen due to previous flexibility I have only been squatting matter of months and OHP matter of weeks I still got plenty of linear in them tbh before needing to do these cycles yet. I'm happy with my split just stalled on DL that's all mate


Well you are slacking then,,,,,,,,,,you know ya need a wee bit more pmsl:whistling:

You are doing very well imo,how far have you come FFs.....don't stress it a?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Thing is ewen due to previous flexibility I have only been squatting matter of months and OHP matter of weeks I still got plenty of linear in them tbh before needing to do these cycles yet. I'm happy with my split just stalled on DL that's all mate


fair enough atleast you have future options .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> fair enough atleast you have future options .


Definitely mate, I appreciate ur input and will take it on board in regards the speed deads, will look more into them kind of cycles when I feel I am halting on the other lifts but they are still very fresh to me at the mo as I couldn't do them before.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Well you are slacking then,,,,,,,,,,you know ya need a wee bit more pmsl:whistling:
> 
> You are doing very well imo,how far have you come FFs.....don't stress it a?


I know, I'm not stressing mate just looking for input


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Remember though,you have done a lot....a failed dead is fook all


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

A failed lift is a failure not something to be proud of , its like being congratulated on losing , these things are to be lifted as is a race for a runner to be won hence 1st place or last place .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Like tellin a boxer he came second well done!! Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Might aswell load the bar up with too much weight and fail every rep ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> Might aswell load the bar up with too much weight and fail every rep ....


my training regime sounds like its catching on pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> my training regime sounds like its catching on pmsl


Lol more wide spread than a whores legs :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> Lol more wide spread than a whores legs :lol:


Well mate if drinking guiness was an olyimpic sport this weekend i would have took a fcukin silver at very least lol !!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Not the same as a fight mate,that losing thing aint an option there,whatever needs to be done is,,,,

More a thing that for some reason you were not at best that day,

i have seen many fails by people who feel they are far better than that they lifted,

let it get to you and you end up a mess.....hunting ghosts


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Had a bit of a downer today n nearly didn't go gym but kicked myself in the balls and went anyway albeit for a simple no frills one!!

OHP

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 5

57.5kg x 3 PB

57.5kg x 1,fail then 1 again.

57.5kg x 1, fail!

42.5kg x 10 (PB for reps)

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 5

That is all


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Had a bit of a downer today n nearly didn't go gym but kicked myself in the balls and went anyway albeit for a simple no frills one!!
> 
> OHP
> 
> ...


Bet you could do 60 x 3 - 5 if you didnt wear yourself out with all that warm up work

Whats wrong with 20kg x 8 then 30kg x 8 ...then the 40's ..... then why more than the first failure set , once falure has been reached anything after that is counter productive. .

all that is needed is to fatigue the muscle in to submission to create the need for growth ...not demolish it all together LOL

Only asking due to what I said the other day about Less is more.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

is it seatet or standing OHP mate? i never use bb press these day's......fuk knows y


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

janik - standing mate

rep, i need that much of a warm up to loosen up my shoulders, trust me its taken me years to be able to train them properly and im not planning on messing them up now i can. As for the reps, i am warming up then working in a low rep range to develop power and strength hopefully recruiting more motor units blah blah lol and then dropping it down a weight and bangin out more reps, training mroe for hypertrophy, its to get the best of both worlds mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> janik - standing mate
> 
> rep, i need that much of a warm up to loosen up my shoulders, trust me its taken me years to be able to train them properly and im not planning on messing them up now i can. As for the reps, i am warming up then working in a low rep range to develop power and strength hopefully recruiting more motor units blah blah lol and then dropping it down a weight and bangin out more reps, training mroe for hypertrophy, its to get the best of both worlds mate


Okay :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

so do ya clean and press the first 1?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

no mate, take it from the stands. You planning on doing it in your workout?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yeh will do it this week but seated in a power cage so im not tempted to use my legs and bounce it up lol

i use DB press atm but have to clean them from the floor upto press possition while im still seated lol. upto the 35kgs each hand now and its getting a bit of a strain getting them up there.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh will do it this week but seated in a power cage so im not tempted to use my legs and bounce it up lol
> 
> i use DB press atm but have to clean them from the floor upto press possition while im still seated lol. upto the 35kgs each hand now and its getting a bit of a strain getting them up there.


Thats called a push press and thats what i use on my low reps when needed, thats why i lower the weight down and use strict form with higher reps - Give my way a go i always feel like all my delts are worked and my traps, triceps and even my upper back all feel full and worked! Like i said atm its all theory though as i havent been able to do it until recently.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Thats called a push press and thats what i use on my low reps when needed, thats why i lower the weight down and use strict form with higher reps - Give my way a go i always feel like all my delts are worked and my traps, triceps and even my upper back all feel full and worked! Like i said atm its all theory though as i havent been able to do it until recently.


Agreed. Much better done standing with no leg push. I use the push press to get.one or two "cheat" reps out after I've hit failure with strict form.

Seated DB press is good to butyou gotta get somebody to hand them up to you beyond around 35kgs


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Off to train legs in a bit, squats, hams and need to throw my decline bench in from yesterday lol - as ive got a bit of time today i might even do some gun polishing, rotor cuff and stretches - why not eh


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Untensed pre gym pic


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Lines in delts coming through bud


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, not bad considering im firing down circa 4500 cals lol I seem to carry it all around my midsection, actually can't wait to start dieting again.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah, not bad considering im firing down circa 4500 cals lol I seem to carry it all around my midsection, actually can't wait to start dieting again.


We all hold fat in different areas mate...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right I'm off to tickle my wheels, back later


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Agreed. Much better done standing with no leg push. I use the push press to get.one or two "cheat" reps out after I've hit failure with strict form.
> 
> Seated DB press is good to butyou *gotta get somebody to hand them up to you beyond around 35kgs*


deffo, feel fuked before i even press them after cleaning them pmsl.

why do u guys prefer standing to seated tho? seated would allow heavier weight to be lifted.......standing strict bb press would be good for core etc but less weight

why do u guys prefer standing to seated if just pressing (not push press)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Not as 'fat' as you make out mate.

You could cut up really well, looking good mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking swell stan


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking good fatstuff!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> deffo, feel fuked before i even press them after cleaning them pmsl.
> 
> why do u guys prefer standing to seated tho? seated would allow heavier weight to be lifted.......standing strict bb press would be good for core etc but less weight
> 
> why do u guys prefer standing to seated if just pressing (not push press)


Because it makes it more of a compound lift. As you say, it heavilly engages core which is important and this is the main benefit over DB's imo.

Plus it looks cool 

I do both and can press more with dbs for sure but standing strict pressing is much harder even with less weight.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Not as 'fat' as you make out mate.
> 
> You could cut up really well, looking good mate


****


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers all (it's all about sucking in and standing at the right angle)  it would be interesting if I had the patience to diet for longer than 2 months though lol see how I fare underneath.

Anyway pwo grub sugar covered fruits and 2 scoop whey! You sheep can keep ur coco pops lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Because it makes it more of a compound lift. As you say, *it heavilly engages core which is important* and this is the main benefit over DB's imo.
> 
> Plus it looks cool
> 
> *I do both* and can press more with dbs for sure but standing strict pressing is much harder even with less weight.


im talking standing BB vs seated BB (not DBs).

but yeh if ur doing both then spot on.......but i wouldnt take a seated press out over a standing one as far as bodybuilding goes anyway


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers all (it's all about sucking in and standing at the right angle)  it would be interesting if I had the patience to diet for longer than 2 months though lol see how I fare underneath.
> 
> Anyway pwo grub sugar covered fruits and 2 scoop whey! You sheep can keep ur coco pops lol
> 
> View attachment 91595


il stick with dextrose son x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right session

Squats

25kg x 12

45kg x 8

65kg x 5

85kg x 5

110kg x 5 (PB)

110kg x 4

110kg x 3

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

fooked lol

The squats seemed to drain me, so decided to have a blast on the leg curl first time in my life rather than going through all the hassle of loading up a bar for SLDL (lazy)

Leg curl

1/4 stack x 15

1/2 stack x 10

3/4 stack x 10

3 plates from bottom x 8

" " x 7

" " x 6

Decline bench (decided to do plenty of reps at a lowish weight today)

20kg x 20

50kg x 15

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

Face pulls light weight 3 x 15

rotor cuff DB 3 x 10

Happy days, endorphins released, feel nice


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice session stan, good.work on the pb. Always nice to do that! I may squat tomorrow for a change. Wont be heavy as i can't but may aim for some volume after the leg press.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice session stan, good.work on the pb. Always nice to do that! I may squat tomorrow for a change. Wont be heavy as i can't but may aim for some volume after the leg press.


whats the deal with u and squatting anyway mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> whats the deal with u and squatting anyway mate?


MY form is sh1t due to inflexibility with hamstrings. Therefore i tend to lean forward when it gets heavy and this knackers my back


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> MY form is sh1t due to inflexibility with hamstrings. Therefore i tend to lean forward when it gets heavy and this knackers my back


u tried with different stances and that - i use oly shoes and a wide stance, that stops me from coming forward on my heels.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> u tried with different stances and that - i use oly shoes and a wide stance, that stops me from coming forward on my heels.


DId them most recently with my heels on some plates but doesn't feel safe trying to get on to them with bigger weights on the bar. Im going to try again though as i do like them, they just don't like me. Might belt up too to support core once i get to 120kg or so.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> DId them most recently with my heels on some plates but doesn't feel safe trying to get on to them with bigger weights on the bar. Im going to try again though as i do like them, they just don't like me. Might belt up too to support core once i get to 120kg or so.


im very close to buying a belt mate, particularly for OHP can feel it after them


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

do you lads to squats and deads on same day?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> im very close to buying a belt mate, particularly for OHP can feel it after them


I use a belt on OHP once i get past 70kg. Makes a big difference imo


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> do you lads to squats and deads on same day?


No mate, i do deads with back


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> DId them most recently with my heels on some plates but doesn't feel safe trying to get on to them with bigger weights on the bar. Im going to try again though as i do like them, they just don't like me. *Might belt up too to support core once i get to 120kg or so*.


thought ud have an iron core with all the standing bb press's :whistling: 

good sesh mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> do you lads to squats and deads on same day?


i do


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

squats with legs, deads with back mate - if u can do both your not training hard enough


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> thought ud have an iron core with all the standing bb press's :whistling:
> 
> good sesh mate


Lol, cnut


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Stan, what's the best way to reintroduce carbs after say a two week dnp run? Also how Lo.g.does it take for you to actually see the effects once water retention has.dropped off etc?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Stan, what's the best way to reintroduce carbs after say a two week dnp run? Also how Lo.g.does it take for you to actually see the effects once water retention has.dropped off etc?


I don't know mate, I continued dieting low carb for a few weeks after just until I was ready to pile in the cals. About a week or 2 for water retention it seems, u can see the fat loss during it though also it's not a massive problem IMO, the flatness seems worse. Maybe I would notice more if I was lower bf%


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning stan,have a gooden


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Stan , hope all is well


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Leg DOMS


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

hows it hangin fatman


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Slow and steady mate, constantly improving, never going backwards which can only be a good thing. Yourself?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sounds pretty borin to be fair... im happy for ya bud

Me... I'm Just ploddin along mate, sh!t diet n that at the minute as i'm financially weak but once my financial strength takes a turn for the better i will kick it up a notch


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Sounds pretty borin to be fair... im happy for ya bud
> 
> Me... I'm Just ploddin along mate, sh!t diet n that at the minute as i'm financially weak but once my financial strength takes a turn for the better i will kick it up a notch


u can get away with sh1t diet with dem black genetics mate lol- Im sure things will look up soon enough with money, ur smart enough.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you still smashing the 500g of protein?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Are you still smashing the 500g of protein?


Fatstuff, are you having nightmares about 500 grams of protein, lol.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Are you flexible yet ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

not sure if im allowed in here ...

anyway hows yer legs


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> not sure if im allowed in here ...
> 
> anyway hows yer legs


Why you not allowed in ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Why you not allowed in ?


long story


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Why you not allowed in ?


X2 ???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Eating 4500cals and over 400g protein! I haven't been on the '500g' diet lol I just been trying to get 5k cals and lots of protein.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Are you flexible yet ?


Enough to squat and OHP!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Enough to squat and OHP!!


Do you use your olympic shoes for anything other than squats mate? And have you tried it with reg. shoes and just putting plates under your feet? Reason I ask is I use plates under my feet when squatting, but wondered if the shoes are a one trick pony, and no better than a couple of 1.25's, or worth spending some dollar on.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Do you use your olympic shoes for anything other than squats mate? And have you tried it with reg. shoes and just putting plates under your feet? Reason I ask is I use plates under my feet when squatting, but wondered if the shoes are a one trick pony, and no better than a couple of 1.25's, or worth spending some dollar on.


Mainly squats mate but I see it as an investment that I will never have to buy again. If i played football on Sunday's or something I wouldn't think twice about getting football boots, that's how I see it


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Subbed. I wanna see some sh*t getting smashed up. Get to it!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Subbed. I wanna see some sh*t getting smashed up. Get to it!


Cheers mate, sh1t will be getting smashed up!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I want to see you smash some sh1t up .


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen said:


> I want to see you smash some sh1t up .


can i watch?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Had a session on way home after 12 hours graft (did i mention i work 12 hours:rolleye

Speed Deadlifts - First blast at these, i must say - they had me sweating like a paedo in a playground :lol: - Did them with 60 second intervals

warmed up with 20kg then 60kg

100kg working weight 8 x 3 (60sec rests)

Over quickly, sweaty and fun - gave me more time to fanny around with other sh1t lol!

Low rows

1/4 stack x 20

1/2 stack x 10

3/4 stack x 10

Full stack x 8

Full stack x 8

Full stack x 7

Chins

6,6,5,4+2 negs

Single arm DB rows

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

Glad i went today, i hate going on way home from work as by the time ive been gym, eaten and sat down - its not long before bed, but glad i went as sat n sunday got no chance as @ work and they close early. Good news is though they are open at 6 every day now, so no sitting there at 9.50 on a weekend waiting for them to open - happy days.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Got to say as well, im finding it tooo easy to get the cals down me now, im actually starting to feel guilty about it. Have easily smashed 4304cals down today, 392g protein. still got time and room for another shake.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

12 hour shift?!?!

Pedo in a playground lol. Guy at my says 'sweating like a rapist' to me all the time :lol:

Good workout mate, especially after a 12 hour shift. And well done on the 4304 kcals (love the exactitude!), amazing considering you work a 12 HOUR SHIFT.

How long is your shift again!? :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Stan


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> 12 hour shift?!?!
> 
> Pedo in a playground lol. Guy at my says 'sweating like a rapist' to me all the time :lol:
> 
> ...


its about 12 hours - yeah i use myfitnesspal app to track my macros - with work i neck a shake on the way to work (all in one, it was free with protein order lol) and take 3 meals to work, one large cooked meal for microwaving for break and 2 smaller quick eats for convenience when i get a spare few mins. Then i have another cooked meal @ home on the evening.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Hi Stan


hello lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> hello lol


Goodbye:lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

whats this mega calorie day look like mate ??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> whats this mega calorie day look like mate ??


Well i had

double scoop all in one

Sausage bacon french stick (cafe day @ work, not my fault:innocent

200g turkey mince in wholegrain pitta

350g chicken breast in madras sauce with 200g rice

pwo 2 scoop shake and fruit salad

300g steak and potatoes with garlic butter


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

im gonna have a a fish supper tonigth for a change with another fish thrown in :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You still on track or drugged/****sssst


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fatstuff are you still under the guidance of mattgriff ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> fatstuff are you still under the guidance of mattgriff ??


Na he isn't, haven't you been reading his journal...... Lol.

He's under the guidance of Colonal Sanders


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nah I haven't been under the guidance of him as such, he helped sort my form out, he gave me a routine I could use while my flexibility was w4nk and he gives me advice if I ask for it! Im progressing at the mo and when I get to a level where I may need his help I will more than likely get him on board again but IMO he has got bigger fish to fry than lil ol' me lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

16 stone 10 now, up nearly a stone n half this cycle/bulk!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> 16 stone 10 now, up nearly a stone n half this cycle/bulk!


no bad for 7 weeks work? lol.

p

i

c

s

x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I posted one not long ago u bellend


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I posted one not long ago u bellend


Yeah, just 1!!

Get some before and afters up you skinny tramp


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Haven't got any befores lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol here's the deal then - my next diet I will do some before pics and after pics and will pm them to whoever asks lol. I'm just not amazingly comfortable with pics tbh. I'm not ewen FFS


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol here's the deal then - my next diet I will do some before pics and after pics and will pm them to whoever asks lol. I'm just not amazingly comfortable with pics tbh. I'm not ewen FFS


your heavier than me now bro. i dont get to say that to many people lol.. nice one


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fat cnut, I mean well done stan, great work


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fat cnut, I mean well done stan, great work


look just cos he has grown 3 more chins its still progress right ??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol here's the deal then - my next diet I will do some before pics and after pics and will pm them to whoever asks lol. I'm just not amazingly comfortable with pics tbh. I'm not ewen FFS


Get some pics up ya bummer!!

PM'ing them just feels wrong lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ewen had pics?....iv only been [email protected] over his youtube vids.

whats the plans for the cut stanley?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol here's the deal then - my next diet I will do some before pics and after pics and will pm them to whoever asks lol. I'm just not amazingly comfortable with pics tbh. I'm not ewen FFS


It's a body building forum mate, If you can't post pics on a forum full of men that love to get their pecs out where can you feel comfy?!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well I trained this afternoon, my m8 come so I did my thing and then we did his thing!!

OHP

20 x 20

20 x 10

40 x 8

50 x 8

57.5 x 4

57.5 x 3

57.5 x 3

50 x 7

50 x 5

Shrugs and upright row .

My mate trained with me today so we agreed as long as I could do my basic presses we would do what he does!

Shrugs supersetted with upright row

240kg shrugs

40kg bb upright row

3 x 10 of each !

Decline bench

60 x 10

100 x 4

100 x 3

100 x 2

60kg x 12

60kg x 10

Lots of supersets between light shoulder raises, cable curls, bb curls, shoulder presses, behind neck tricep presses, more shrugs, single arm cable back rows!! Not my cup of tea but humoured my mate as that's how he trains, made me sweat like fcuk but i don't believe that's the best way for growth - was an enjoyable session tbh but not for me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh we did 21's aswell lol - I expect another 2 inches on my biceps after that lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks good stan. I like the shrug and upright row Superset. I Superset upright cable rows with face pulls, that's good too but will try this way next time.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Oh we did 21's aswell lol - I expect another 2 inches on my biceps after that lol


i never told you 2 inches mate i said maybe lol...


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

fats what page was pic on ? cant be bothered to look coz you add 10 pages a day ! Looks like its all ticking over nicely for you bud, Good to see !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur shrugs are ridiculous lol, good effort mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> fats what page was pic on ? cant be bothered to look coz you add 10 pages a day ! Looks like its all ticking over nicely for you bud, Good to see !


Its one in a vest, needs to whip the cnut off cos he don't look 16st 10 unless he has a HUGE beer belly


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry, did I read that right, you took his full two inches?!? 

21's are just brutal! Love them. Good workout mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Its one in a vest, needs to whip the cnut off cos he don't look 16st 10 unless he has a HUGE beer belly


lol i have got a huge beer belly, there was a pic about 40 pages back


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> lol i have got a huge beer belly, there was a pic about 40 pages back


Pm me :wub:

Kiddin'!!

Missed that 

Get shot of it then, unless that's the look your going for lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Pm me :wub:
> 
> Kiddin'!!
> 
> ...


im going to be dieting after my hols (september my hols) i think i am going to give myself a goal of 14 and half stone, then i will bulk again  so no real time frame as such, more a weight frame!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> im going to be dieting after my hols (september my hols) i think i am going to give myself a goal of 14 and half stone, then i will bulk again  so no real time frame as such, more a weight frame!!


Go for it! Wish I'd of had a larger frame to cut into, something about being larger and cutting a few stone seems more rewarding?!

Anywhere nice for the Hol stan?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Go for it! Wish I'd of had a larger frame to cut into, something about being larger and cutting a few stone seems more rewarding?!
> 
> Anywhere nice for the Hol stan?


Cheapo all inclusive Spain holiday!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheapo all inclusive Spain holiday!!


Hols a hol mate, Enjoy it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I will as for being larger, u could always get fat and go on a diet if u want they sort of thing lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I will as for being larger, u could always get fat and go on a diet if u want they sort of thing lol


Lol, I don't get large! Just skinny fat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right I haven't posted a cheat meal for ages lol, so for your pleasure:-



Asda breaded chicken 3 legs 3 thighs

1310 cals

52g fat

95g carbs

108g protein

Mmmmmmm lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

How's that cheating?? I'm doing this wrong 

To be fair I had a whole pork shank from morrisons yesterday which was 900 cals


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> lol i have got a huge beer belly, there was a pic about 40 pages back


so it was about 2 days ago then


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> How's that cheating?? I'm doing this wrong
> 
> To be fair I had a whole pork shank from morrisons yesterday which was 900 cals


lol, its how i roll - i cheat intelligently


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> so it was about 2 days ago then


few weeks lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Just looked, No real body pics but do you know how many food pics you post !!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Just looked, No real body pics but do you know how many food pics you post !!!!!


lol, what can i say - i like food, i dont like my body lol!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> How's that cheating?? I'm doing this wrong
> 
> To be fair I had a whole *pork shank* from morrisons yesterday which was 900 cals


be honest.....u typed ham first and thought we'd take the p!ss


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I <3 fatstuff


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Right I haven't posted a cheat meal for ages lol, so for your pleasure:-
> 
> View attachment 92185
> 
> ...


Hells yes. I'm going to asda tomorrow!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bare bones leg session today!!

Squats

25kg x 12

25kg x 10

65kg x 8

105kg x 5

115kg x 4

115kg x 3

115kg x 3

SLDL

20kg x 10

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

Thats it lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks good fattie .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

do you train at a gym fatstuff or at home mate ????

also have you thought about starting a bit higher weight wise mate and perhaps losing the second set at the same weight on squats ???

Just thinking out loud and in no way trying to say your doing anything wrong .... but could give you some extra reps at the bigger weights were the work is getting done ???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> do you train at a gym fatstuff or at home mate ????
> 
> also have you thought about starting a bit higher weight wise mate and perhaps losing the second set at the same weight on squats ???
> 
> Just thinking out loud and in no way trying to say your doing anything wrong .... but could give you some extra reps at the bigger weights were the work is getting done ???


at a gym, i do as much warming up as i feel i need, i had this discussion with replicator. It doesnt fatigue me doing 2 lots of just the bar weight but it loosens the fcuk out of me making the squat feel nicer and my hips looser and just generally smoother.

TBH I would of liked to do more today but i am on long nightshifts and i also need to go to a suit fitting in a bit so i wanted an hour just for me to chill out, have a chat on here, get some grub in me and just generally have a few minutes to myself. Its not ideal but needs must sometimes.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you do less warm ups than me lol

i do

bar x10

65x8

105x5

145x3

185x2

that was my last squat sesh then i do my worksets .

as my working set weight increases ill add in more warm up sets .

if bodybuilding yates style he would build to a waorking failure set and he would of got his reps in via ramped warm ups .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> you do less warm ups than me lol
> 
> i do
> 
> ...


Its the 2 lots of empty bar warm ups that people seem to comment on lol, but not only does it loosen my hips, it gives my shoulders enough chance to loosen to be able to grip the bar properly


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Its the 2 lots of empty bar warm ups that people seem to comment on lol, but not only does it loosen my hips, it gives my shoulders enough chance to loosen to be able to grip the bar properly


if you need to do 100 sets of 10 on the empty bar so be it .

most people do a few reps on an empty bar then jump straight in adding weight , theres nothing wrong with squatting empty bar checking your loose and that your tech is good , i always squat with the bar either 1 or 2 sets .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> if you need to do 100 sets of 10 on the empty bar so be it .
> 
> most people do a few reps on an empty bar then jump straight in adding weight , theres nothing wrong with squatting empty bar checking your loose and that your tech is good , i always squat with the bar either 1 or 2 sets .


yeah it defo helps. Its a tough lift for me, its definitely my hardest and worst lift. I will be doing my speed deads tomorrow, what do u suggest for progression on them, was thinking upping the weight by 10kg this time and same sets and reps and rests and upping it again next week by 10kg but doing 10 x 2 reps, 60 sec rest still. Then trying to shorten the rest period the following week. whats your thoughts on that?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah it defo helps. Its a tough lift for me, its definitely my hardest and worst lift. I will be doing my speed deads tomorrow, what do u suggest for progression on them, was thinking upping the weight by 10kg this time and same sets and reps and rests and upping it again next week by 10kg but doing 10 x 2 reps, 60 sec rest still. Then trying to shorten the rest period the following week. whats your thoughts on that?


yeah that sounds pretty good you got the idea .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> yeah that sounds pretty good you got the idea .


I do a fair bit of reading lol, my geeky side comes out from time to time


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I do a fair bit of reading lol, my geeky side comes out from time to time


must be all the years of reading kfc wrappers :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> must be all the years of reading kfc wrappers :whistling:


I dont stop and have time to read them lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gym this morning!

Speed deads

Warm up then 8x3 @ 110kg with 60 sec rest between sets.

Straight arm lat iso pushdowns (lol don't know the name)

Chin ups (struggled, could be the extra weight)

5

4

3+ 2 negatives

Seated row can't remember weight but 3 x 12 @ heavy weight.

Pwo weider 50g shake from asda and a tiger bread baguette with 1.5 chicken breasts with skin on straight from cooked chicken from asda lol. Don't know the macros bur shedloads of cals and over 100g protein.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

omfg tiger bread and chicken breats freshly cooked... WANT! :drool:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> omfg tiger bread and chicken breats freshly cooked... WANT! :drool:


It is probably one of my favourite things in the world, I would take that over any takeaway, any roast dinner, over a steak in MOST restaurants (a perfect steak is hard to trump though lol)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

mate your journal is seriously bad for my waistline!! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> mate your journal is seriously bad for my waistline!! :lol:


HAHA 2 and half weeks left and it stops, i come back from my holiday and the flubber is disappearing along with all the nice meals lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Any training going on in here??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Any training going on in here??


He is on the p1ss again!! :turned:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Too busy eating! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Any training going on in here??


no mate, been away for couple days, bros wedding. been an awesome weekend though


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> no mate, been away for couple days, bros wedding. been an awesome weekend though


Nice one. Got my best mates wedding this weekend. Friday to Monday!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> He is on the p1ss again!! :turned:


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right, training.

Facepulls light 3 x 15 to help warm up

OHP

20kg x 15

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 5

50kg x 3

60kg x 1 PB

60kg x 1

60kg x 1

40kg x 12

40kg x 8

40kg x 7

Felt like giving my shoulders a bit more attention than usual.

Lateral raises

20kg x 12, 11 and 9

shoulder press machine

5kg x 15

5kg x 12

5kg x 11

believe it or not doing them after all the OH pressing fried my delts to fook lol even with only 5kg a side lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ur neglecting this journal ya cvnt. hows the body coming?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur neglecting this journal ya cvnt. hows the body coming?


Nah im not lol, im just a busy man at the moment, got a lot on. Body - i actually feel quite bigger today, think i will take final measurements tonight. I have been eating around 3500 cals, will do for the next 6 days then holiday then i will start dieting again slowly reduce the cals.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Nah im not lol, im just a busy man at the moment, got a lot on. Body - i actually feel quite bigger today, think i will take final measurements tonight. I have been eating around 3500 cals, will do for the next 6 days then holiday then i will start dieting again slowly reduce the cals.


aww mate ull be cutting same time as me 

so is this the end of ur 'experiment' then?.....worth it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> aww mate ull be cutting same time as me
> 
> so is this the end of ur 'experiment' then?.....worth it?


erm.... yeah i guess so, i gained as much in 8 weeks as i would in 12 i reckon. Hard fcuking work though, i am actually looking forward to dieting lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> erm.... yeah i guess so, i gained as much in 8 weeks as i would in 12 i reckon. Hard fcuking work though, *i am actually looking forward to dieting lol*.


i cant fukin wait to cut! test/tren/mast/dnp/t3/clen....mmmm


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> i cant fukin wait to cut! test/tren/mast/dnp/t3/clen....mmmm


i shall be cutting on lowish dose test and erm....... maybe a bit of dnp/t3 further on into it , may..... i mean ...... may (not defo) add something to try and hold onto strength if i need to, winstrol or SD or something. Im considering swimming for cardio also.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What you weighing in at now then stan?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

16 stone 11 lol (fat cnut)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i shall be cutting on lowish dose test and erm....... maybe a bit of dnp/t3 further on into it , may..... i mean ...... may (not defo) add something to try and hold onto strength if i need to, winstrol or SD or something. Im considering swimming for cardio also.


was close to buying some SD MATRIX today :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> was close to buying some SD MATRIX today :lol:


I've decided to use that to kickstart my next blast  love the stuff!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> was close to buying some SD MATRIX today :lol:


40mg? What you reckon?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I've decided to use that to kickstart my next blast  love the stuff!


LMFAO....i seen 'c.hill' as the last to comment on stans journal and thought to myself "bet its to do with sd matrix" :lol: brilliant.

i loved the stuff too


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 16 stone 11 lol (fat cnut)


LOL, yes, yes you are


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> LMFAO....i seen 'c.hill' as the last to comment on stans journal and thought to myself "bet its to do with sd matrix" :lol: brilliant.
> 
> i loved the stuff too


Lmao my sd radar went off!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 40mg? What you reckon?


def mate, 4 weeks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

40mg lol, I will be using half that. What's the half life, I can't remember can I get away with once a day?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 40mg lol, I will be using half that. What's the half life, I can't remember can I get away with once a day?


You reckon SD is better than good dbol or good oxys for a kicker then?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> You reckon SD is better than good dbol or good oxys for a kicker then?


For me yes, I can't hack more than 50mg oxys as I'm mental, and dbol has never been massively effective for me because I rarely manage to take things twice a day, let alone 3 x


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 40mg lol, I will be using half that. What's the half life, I can't remember can I get away with once a day?


Lol so will I! 20/20/20. The lethargy and back pumps are too much for me over 20mg!

10mg with breakfast and dinner, easy.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> For me yes, I can't hack more than 50mg oxys as I'm mental, and dbol has never been massively effective for me because I rarely manage to take things twice a day, let alone 3 x


Fair enough, makes sense. Not sure I'd bother with oxys again as just stacked on water even with a reasonably tight diet. They were pc ones though which I've since learnt are regarded as shyte


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough, makes sense. Not sure I'd bother with oxys again as just stacked on water even with a reasonably tight diet. They were pc ones though which I've since learnt are regarded as shyte


you used sd before, didnt u gain well from it? I think its a powerful beast!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> you used sd before, didnt u gain well from it? I think its a powerful beast!


I've never used SD.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I've never used SD.


Get some then, its awesome m8 and cheap.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Get some then, its awesome m8 and cheap.


Might well do mate. Got a sh1t load of dbol kicking around though. Might use that first.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i got some dbol knocking around too, but will prob invest in sd tbh


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> i got some dbol knocking around too, but will prob invest in sd tbh


Personal preference ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Personal preference ?


Yes mate, read a few posts back for my reasons lol - u look very angry in ur avi, or is it just that u have noticed the writing on the orange juice says concentrate?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Yes mate, read a few posts back for my reasons lol - u look very angry in ur avi, or is it just that u have noticed the writing on the orange juice says concentrate?


lol I completely missed the reasons!

Ha ha yeah i think it was the gf taking pics with the phone. Unimpressed ha.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I SMELL KFC!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MMMMM!

The one time I did oxy's I tore my left pec 90% apart. Fun times. Not.

I've done SDrol Hdrol and Mdrol.  Liked them all lol, but hdrol is my fave. Nice gains and few sides. As good as dbol, I'd say.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> MMMMM!
> 
> The one time I did oxy's I tore my left pec 90% apart. Fun times. Not.
> 
> I've done SDrol Hdrol and Mdrol.  Liked them all lol, but hdrol is my fave. Nice gains and few sides. As good as dbol, I'd say.


never tried hdrol, what would u suggest for pure strength?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

btw just eaten a pack of these



http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/specialoffers/linksavecontainer.jsp?promoId=ls73557

and some watermelon, melon and pineapple mmmmm im in heaven lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

B*stard! 

Though my protein bars I made were fvcking delish!

M-drol is pretty beastly but obviously for pure strength and bloat it's got to be oxys (but don't use them, they're evil and stupid). Injectibles are obviously a better choice mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> B*stard!
> 
> Though my protein bars I made were fvcking delish!
> 
> M-drol is pretty beastly but obviously for pure strength and bloat it's got to be oxys (but don't use them, they're evil and stupid). Injectibles are obviously a better choice mate.


Yeah i havent used any orals during this bulk, just test and nothing else. I like test and it likes me, other things dont lol.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah  I'm on test cyp, deca and tren at the mo.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Yeah  I'm on test cyp, deca and tren at the mo.


Nice, deca and tren work well together i hear, what is your current short term goal?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah they do. I've been on solid (varying roids) for about two years now. Ooops. 

Current plan is to slowly lean up (tren helps!) whilst gaining size (1g + a week helps!), and heal a couple of injuries (which is what the deca is for).


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

There is a bit of method to my madness :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Yeah they do. I've been on solid (varying roids) for about two years now. Ooops.
> 
> Current plan is to slowly lean up (tren helps!) whilst gaining size (1g + a week helps!), and heal a couple of injuries (which is what the deca is for).


no judgement here


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

strange how excited i get reading others cycles atm.....creeping myself out actually


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

planning the cycles are the fun bit lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Exact dosages: 400mg tren, 1g test cyp, 1g deca. Plus adex.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beast lol!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained today, let myself down a tad as wanted to squat today but as being on nights i had to get up early if i wanted to catch the gym so had 4 and half hours kip (thats my excuse and im sticking with it lol) anyway heres my 'session'

Leg press

80kg x 12

120kg x 10

160kg x 8

200kg x 6

200kg x 6

200kg x 6

Leg curl

1/4 stack x 12

1/2 stack x 12

3/4 stack x 12

3/4 stack x 10

3/4 stack x 9

Leg extension

1/4 stack x 12

1/3 stack x 12

1/2 stack x 12

2/3 stack x 10

2/3 stack x 9

2/3 stack x 8

Done lol, winding down for my holiday now might get one last session in before wednesday. There is a gym on the resort so will be making the most of that, the pool and the all inclusive nosh before diet time when i come back  happy days


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

does any one know if the wee baby fetstuff is still blocking me lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Phenix said:


> does any one know if the wee baby fetstuff is still blocking me lol


was i blocking u ? lol when?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

when i fell out with your wee girl friend and she block me out her blog


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Phenix said:


> when i fell out with your wee girl friend and she block me out her blog


I have no wee girlfriend, but im guessing u was being a tit in someones thread and i called u out on it. Ah well, i dont even remember u, shows what a blip u obviously are in my radar. Thanks for popping in


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

me a tit you got the wrong guy bud And I will find the thread when you were acting like a wee girl bud


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Phenix said:


> me a tit you got the wrong guy bud And I will find the thread when you were acting like a wee girl bud


I got the wrong guy? then what u on about? like i said i dont remember it, im guessing u were acting a tit as i wouldnt just stick up for ppl for no reason, but obviously you are bitter and want some form of revenge or closure. Go get your thread lol, if i have somehow caused you any pain i will of course apolgise, after all it is serious stuff this internet lark.LOL


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

pain no pain here Just asking if the wee girl That is you by the way Has still block me a yes or no would have been fine mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Phenix said:


> pain no pain here Just asking if the wee girl That is you by the way Has still block me a yes or no would have been fine mate


LOL i do believe u must of been a tit as u have basically came in my journal for no reason other to bait me and call me a girl, twice i might add - so im guessing you are an old bitter and twisted pensioner who has nothing productive to do with his time now hes retired and the ring and ride dont run on sundays


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

your a funny guy Really you are Did you think of all that ur self or did you phone a friend for help bud


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Phenix said:


> your a funny guy Really you are Did you think of all that ur self or did you phone a friend for help bud


No i just looked at ur avi for inspiration


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

tbh fatstuff is a wee girl i agree


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking good in here fattie ya wee girl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL u pair of ass clowns


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> No i just looked at ur avi for inspiration


you getting funnier ever time no wonder your a hit with the girls bud has Kay dump you yet mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Phenix said:


> you getting funnier ever time no wonder your a hit with the girls bud has Kay dump you yet mate


Lol as I recall she banned you from her journal and reported you :lol:

Just saying


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

ewen said:


> Lol as I recall she banned you from her journal and reported you :lol:
> 
> Just saying


thank mate nice of you to take a side here


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL kay dumped me, wtf? I havent ever been with kay, havent attempted to be with kay or even shown any kind of interest of the sort in that kind of way! U mental billy bob?

Just because u were acting like a pr**k in someones journal (ring any bells?) and i must of called u on it, i dont fcukin remember as it was probably not as important to me as it clearly is to u, u need to grow up bad santa!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey santa................ leave those kids alone :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Phenix said:


> thank mate nice of you to take a side here


Not taking anyone's side phlem .


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

A lot of action in here today........I just love a bit of drama! 

Go OP! :bounce:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ah well, negged for spamming my journal


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL kay dumped me, wtf? I havent ever been with kay, havent attempted to be with kay or even shown any kind of interest of the sort in that kind of way! U mental billy bob?
> 
> Just because u were acting like a pr**k in someones journal (ring any bells?) and i must of called u on it, i dont fcukin remember as it was probably not as important to me as it clearly is to u, u need to grow up bad santa!!


did you go find that for me Well done Pity our wee girls friends are not here to laff at that one bud


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

ewen said:


> Not taking anyone's side phlem .


well it look that way to me bud


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Conscript said:


> A lot of action in here today........I just love a bit of drama!
> 
> Go OP! :bounce:


i know, all for funsys


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Phenix said:


> did you go find that for me Well done Pity our wee girls friends are not here to laff at that one bud


Bitter really is your colour mate, suits u!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Phenix said:


> did you go find that for me Well done Pity our wee girls friends are not here to laff at that one bud


mate tbh you look like a pedophile in your avi, but imma rep you for having bigger arms than fatstuff :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> mate tbh you look like a pedophile in your avi, but imma rep you for having bigger arms than fatstuff :thumb:


lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> mate tbh you look like a pedophile in your avi, but imma rep you for having bigger arms than fatstuff :thumb:


you got a mirror at home bud


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> mate tbh you look like a pedophile in your avi, but imma rep you for having bigger arms than fatstuff :thumb:


Haha duly rapped 

For the bigger arms than fattie lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> mate tbh you look like a pedophile in your avi, but imma rep you for having bigger arms than fatstuff :thumb:


Boy better know!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yes really great mate now all you need is the dick off you head and you will be made


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good to see your mirin brah :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Phenix said:


> yes really great mate now all you need is the dick off you head and you will be made


Gun shot posedown .

Come on phlem show fattie how its done oap style


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

So fatstuff we kool now Are we drawing a line under it now And what happen to the wee bald guy Think he seen himself in the mirror foock what a shock he get mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 93252


How come you've got a picture of phlem pulling a front double bi naked 

Did Kay send you it after phlem tried his best 1940's chat up lines :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Phenix said:


> So fatstuff we kool now Are we drawing a line under it now And what happen to the wee bald guy Think he seen himself in the mirror foock what a shock he get mate


LOL yeah i never realised we wasnt cool, i honestly cant remember it. I think the wee bald guy has gone u scared him.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL yeah i never realised we wasnt cool, i honestly cant remember it. I think the wee bald guy has gone u scared him.


Awwww feel the love in this journal


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

right we fine now AND I LIKE YOUR BLOG REALLY GOOD WORK MATE


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Awwww feel the love in this journal


Multi cultural love, its like weve solved all the worlds problems with a few messages


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Phenix said:


> right we fine now AND I LIKE YOUR BLOG REALLY GOOD WORK MATE


So now your both bumming and cool what was this about ?

I've not been on much what did I miss


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> So now your both bumming and cool what was this about ?
> 
> I've not been on much what did I miss


Phenix had some old grudge

brought it up in my journal

fell foul of my witty raport

also fell foul of my ultimate neg power

conceded and was nice

battle was won

fun was had by all


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Nothing big man all sorted now we kiss and made up now xx


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Multi cultural love, its like weve solved all the worlds problems with a few messages


Its amazing what a few insults and negs can do


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

forgot to mention - awesome gun shot was also taken


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Its amazing what a few insults and negs can do


I know and no racist slurs were exchanged whatsoever

shame really


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Internet rules state both parties need to bum then take a gun shot mid bum as proof .


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

don't go over bored now lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> Internet rules state both parties need to bum then take a gun shot mid bum as proof .


with ukm on the gunshot?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I know and no racist slurs were exchanged whatsoever
> 
> shame really


F*ckin honky


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> forgot to mention - awesome gun shot was also taken


Oh that's what it was I thought it was a plate of spaghetti


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

need to go now my carer here for my bed bath lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Say phlem how big are your guns ?

I've got a tenner saying you out gun fattie .


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> F*ckin honky


terrorist:lol:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

they are good for my sh;t body size bud I am growing good just now change my diet and looking forward to next summer now if I last that long at my age USE YOUNG CVNTS LOL


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> terrorist:lol:


tenner says phenix would terrorise your bumhole with his experience


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

feck me luthers online, if he posts it'll be like a 1960's school re-union in here


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> tenner says phenix would terrorise your bumhole with his experience


U havent got a tenner u paraffin lamp


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL. glad I popped in.

Why is it always the Scottish that are the creepiest cvnts


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL. glad I popped in.
> 
> Why is it always the Scottish that are the creepiest cvnts


foreign creepy tw4ts lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> foreign creepy tw4ts lol


The weird ones are mainly in the west


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Me vs food!!

Waiting to upload image lol bastard


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Macros are better than i thought as well

35g fat

33g carbs

104g protein:thumb:


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL. glad I popped in.
> 
> Why is it always the Scottish that are the creepiest cvnts


fooocking hell has no cvnt got a mirror down there DESPERATE DAN THAT WHAT I CALL I CHIN BUD


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL. glad I popped in.
> 
> Why is it always the Scottish that are the creepiest cvnts


Agreed. What a cnut of a way to troll a journal.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Agreed. What a cnut of a way to troll a journal.


And what has it got to do with you mate It between me and the chin


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Phenix said:


> And what has it got to do with you mate


Lmao  your great!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

So your a hard guy then I will need to go change my boxers now


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I think you need the chin and the wee bald guy mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Phenix said:


> So your a hard guy then I will need to go change my boxers now


Not the brightest spark are ya lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

well not as bright you mate


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Comeback fail


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

leave the kids alone for 5 mins lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pre holiday jab this morning, see u in a week or so ppl. Be nice to my journal:lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Have a good one mate!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have a good one Stanley


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Happy hols mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Phenix said:


> fooocking hell has no cvnt got a mirror down there DESPERATE DAN THAT WHAT I CALL I CHIN BUD


 :confused1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

god honest truth mate- i was just jumping from journal to journal filling them with 1 liners......and then i thought of u :wub:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol thank you for not raping my journal. Am starting diet today and also rehashed my training plan around a bit, will post it when can find time.

Trained today

Speed deads 8 x 3 with 60 sec intervals @ 110kg

OHP

20 x 20

20 x 10

32.5 x 8

42.5kg - 6 x 6

Few sexy alternating arm bicep curls @ 30kg x 8


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tbh no one missed you,you been away then? :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Tbh no one missed you,you been away then? :whistling:


This is the amount of training you normally do in a week so I hadn't realised you'd been away


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> This is the amount of training you normally do in a week so I hadn't realised you'd been away


You mean per month!

Butchers ok was it ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Very good thanks mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As requested.


----------

